#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Как бороться с нигилизмом?

## Wyrd

Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


А мне кажется, что это нормальное чувство. Отрезвляет и заранее предупреждает некоторые  разочарования и потрясения. Просто не нужно априори считать его плохим, низменным и т.д. Тогда оно не будет доставлять дискомфорта и вызывать внутренние противоречия. Когда ум успокоется тогда можно будет работать с чувствами, возникающими на базе органов чувств и проникая таким образом в механику этой системы можно увидеть и понять гораздо большее! ) 
Что касается нигилизма, мыслей о цели жизни и т.п., то всё это будет не актуальным, если не уделять много внимания мирским дхаммам. Для этого необходимо понять, что конечный пункт сансары – страдание, конечный пункт Дхармы – счастье.  Этому например способствуют:

Четыре размышления, обращающие ум к Дхарме

----------

Wyrd (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


А воспринимаемое умом вы осознаете? Т.е. то, что у вас (и других) есть
- приятные или неприятные или не-приятные-не-неприятные ощущения,
- эмоции, чувства,
- идеи, концепции, планы, замыслы,
 - и др., ))
- собственно ум, который направлен то на одно, то на другое?

----------

Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> А воспринимаемое умом вы осознаете? Т.е. то, что у вас (и других) есть
> - приятные или неприятные или не-приятные-не-неприятные ощущения,
> - эмоции, чувства,
> - идеи, концепции, планы, замыслы,
>  - и др., ))
> - собственно ум, который направлен то на одно, то на другое?


безусловно, но это никак не опровергает теорию о том, что сознание - продукт мозга и только так.

----------


## Greedy

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


Цель жизни у буддиста есть. И она не связана с мирским дхармами, как можно подумать.

В данном случае её можно выразить так.
Цель жизни в том, чтобы понять истинную природу того, что ощущается органами чувств. Пока это не сделано, пока эта природа не постигнута, время от времени будут возникать крайне неприятные ощущения. И способа избежать их появления, кроме как реализовать вышеописанную цель, нет.

----------


## Wyrd

> Цель жизни у буддиста есть. И она не связана с мирским дхармами, как можно подумать.


Спасибо, но у меня проблема не в непонимании цели, а в сомнениях  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Спасибо, но у меня проблема не в непонимании цели, а в сомнениях


В таком случае есть вполне точный ответ.

Противоядием от сомнения является уверенность в благих качествах.

----------


## Wyrd

> В таком случае есть вполне точный ответ.
> 
> Противоядием от сомнения является уверенность в благих качествах.


"Нельзя ли поконкретнее..." (с)

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


Вут тут, говорится, что органы чувств + сознание - это "все" что есть вообще. Так что не отрицайте это, т.к. это "все" что у нас есть  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (06.08.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Вут тут, говорится, что органы чувств + сознание - это "все" что есть вообще. Так что не отрицайте это, т.к. это "все" что у нас есть


Поверить, что это - единственное, что есть - не так уж сложно. Поверить, что не все бесследно и бессмысленно исчезает со смертью - тяжелее.

----------


## Greedy

> "Нельзя ли поконкретнее..." (с)


Вера в карму приводит к изучению зависимости получаемых результатов от совершаемых действий.
Обретение уверенности в том, что благие поступки ведут к благим результатам и счастью, а неблагие поступки ведут к неблагим результатам и страданию, обращает ум к практике благих поступков.
Рассматривая благие поступки, приходим к убеждению, что они берут начало в чистых намерениях.
Рассматривая эти чистые намерения и благие поступки, приходим к пониманию, что они базируются определённых благих качествах.

Возникшая в итоге уверенность, что развитие этих благих качеств ведёт к двойной пользе для себя и для других, устраняет сомнения относительно целесообразности практики Дхармы.

----------


## Wyrd

> Вера в карму приводит к изучению зависимости получаемых результатов от совершаемых действий.
> Обретение уверенности в том, что благие поступки ведут к благим результатам и счастью, а неблагие поступки ведут к неблагим результатам и страданию, обращает ум к практике благих поступков.
> Рассматривая благие поступки, приходим к убеждению, что они берут начало в чистых намерениях.
> Рассматривая эти чистые намерения и благие поступки, приходим к пониманию, что они базируются определённых благих качествах.
> 
> Возникшая в итоге уверенность, что развитие этих благих качеств ведёт к двойной пользе для себя и для других, устраняет сомнения относительно целесообразности практики Дхармы.


Вы, видимо, не понимаете проблемы. Проблема: истощение веры в нематериальное. Вера в благие качества есть, некоторое созерцание чистых намерений присутствует. И что?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поверить, что это - единственное, что есть - не так уж сложно. Поверить, что не все бесследно и бессмысленно исчезает со смертью - тяжелее.


А ещё сложнее поверить в наше беспричинное появление на свет! ) Это я к тому, что раз уж мы родились в этом мире, то вероятнее всего, что это  повторится вновь.. А если так, то нужно задуматься о существовании причин, заставляющих крутиться колесо рождения-и-смерти. Будда говорит, что эти самые причины есть, и что если их не устранить, вся эта бессмыслица будет продолжаться очень долго и мучительно. Некоторые люди, вследствии неведения, пытаются бороться не с причинами, а со следствием (с помощью суицида, жесткого аскетизма и т.п.), тем самым лишая себя возможности добраться до корня того, что мы зовём сансарой.

----------

Байраги (09.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы, видимо, не понимаете проблемы. Проблема: истощение веры в нематериальное.


В таком случае надо тщательно рассмотреть те обоснования, которые заставляют Вас считать сознание материальным.

----------


## sergey

> безусловно, но это никак не опровергает теорию о том, что сознание - продукт мозга и только так.


Теория, что сознание - продукт мозга, дурная по разным причинам. Безусловно тело и сознание коррелируют. Но сознание изменяется по своим собственным закономерностям, которые нам по крайней мере частично, открыты.
Например изучение какого-либо предмета (учебного) дает нам знания. Т.е. определенная деятельность сознания (в широком смысле этого слова) приводит к его изменению. Знания передаются из поколения поколению, перешагивая временные границы жизни отдельного человека. Например какую-нибудь теорему Пифагора, или ближе к тематике форума, наставления Будды, мы получили из древних времен. Это знание - часть вас как личности? Оно не родилось вместе с телом.
Черты характера также передаются из поколения в поколение разными механизмами. Это - не материя, но это часть личности (пуггала) и это передается из прошлого в настоящее.
Следующее, нама-факторы, которые я перечислил в прошлом сообщении и с наличием которых вы согласны, даны нам непосредственно. Вы можете обдумывать какие-то свои планы, можете поделиться ими с другими. В результате обдумывания и обсуждения вы можете изменить, скорректировать например, свои планы. Вы можете, исходя из своих планов совершить последовательность поступков, которые приведут к некоторым результатам. В частности к изменениям в материальном мире. Например вы можете сделать ремонт в своей квартире, накачать мышцы, купить машину, построить кути для бханте Раудекса и т.д. 
Т.е. сознание изменяет материю. Поэтому придерживаться теории, что умственные факторы - продукт материи, плохо методологически. Разумнее говорить, что нама и рупа взаимозависимы. 
Это все я написал на на тему умственные и материальные факторы.
Из вашего начального вопроса можно еще извлечь второй подвопрос - о неочевидном (небесные миры, ниббана, ...). Об этом пока я не написал тут.

----------

Bob (06.08.2012), Wyrd (06.08.2012), Zom (07.08.2012), Маркион (06.08.2012), Михаил Бочкарев (17.06.2014), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Поверить, что это - единственное, что есть - не так уж сложно. Поверить, что не все бесследно и бессмысленно исчезает со смертью - тяжелее.


Вы сделайте так, чтобы не было бесмыссленным. Посадите дерево, да не одно, а целую рощу, например. Люди и после вашей смерти будут приходить и радоваться.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Вы сделайте так, чтобы не было бесмыссленным. Посадите дерево, да не одно, а целую рощу, например. Люди и после вашей смерти будут приходить и радоваться.


Ох, не поможет  :Smilie:  Все эти фразы типа "я буду жить в ваших мыслях" - не работают)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ох, не поможет  Все эти фразы типа "я буду жить в ваших мыслях" - не работают)


Вы попробуйте  :Kiss:  
Никто не говорит, что Вы после этого будете жить в мыслях у людей скорей даже наооборот - нас быстро забудут  :Frown:  Но, останутся деревья и Ваш труд принесет кому-то радость и пользу и не будет впустую.

----------


## Wyrd

> Вы попробуйте  
> Никто не говорит, что Вы после этого будете жить в мыслях у людей скорей даже наооборот - нас быстро забудут  Но, останутся деревья и Ваш труд принесет кому-то радость и пользу и не будет впустую.


Смысл? Если страдание заканчивается со смертью, лучше просто не начинать - никаких болезней, старости, агонии. Мне организация какого-нибудь взрыва Солнца (можно помечтать?) кажется намного более логичным и последовательным поступком, чем светские ценности вроде "науки", "красоты", "свободы" и всего остального, имеющего в себе потенциал страдания. Некому рождаться, некому страдать.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Некому рождаться, некому страдать.


Да, это и есть нигилизм. А буддисты говорят так:  _"Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего"_. Проанализировав нашу жизнь, можно убедииться, что буддийская точка зрения всё же ближе к действительному положению вещей. Страдание есть? Есть. Можем ли мы найти этого самого "страдающего" в теле, уме, чувствах, ощущениях? Нет. Так что же является страданием? Это те самые пять совокупностей привязанности, которые "перерождаются" даже сейчас, в этой самой жизни, и имеея причину своего возникновения, они не исчезнут после смерти физического тела.

----------

Magan Poh (07.08.2012), Байраги (09.08.2012), Федор Ф (06.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> имея причину своего возникновения, они не исчезнут после смерти физического тела.


Вот тут-то веры и не хватает. Часто наше мнение о наличии в мире справедливости (для последователей религий, в которых есть внешний судья) или хотя бы логики (для верящих в карму) разбивается о скалы приобретенного опыта.

Мне сейчас кажется, что, возможно, нужно совершить какой-то прыжок в воззрении, и победить это чувство диссонанса между умом и проявлениями. Но не представляю, как.

И что самое ужасное - логика, на которую я полагался длительное время, подводит к легкому решению - к отрицанию невидимого. Никогда больше не буду смеяться над теми, кто говорит "верую, ибо абсурдно"  :Frown:

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Есть еще такая мысль - хочется иметь подтверждение реальности проблем повторного рождения потому, что не хочется напрягаться зря. Лень, то есть. Вайрочана, ты?  :Smilie: 




> Когда вы устали, подавлены и бездеятельны, примите свою леность и, когда она возникает, взгляните напрямую в её сущность.
> Кто тот, кто ленится? Во-первых, откуда приходит леность? Затем, где она сейчас? И наконец, куда она уходит?
> 
> Это видение вашей лености в конечном итоге пусто и неуловимо.
> Не отвергайте своей тупости! Это мудрость обширного пространства, дхармахату.


"Полет Гаруды". офигенные песни, кстати.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот тут-то веры и не хватает. Часто наше мнение о наличии в мире справедливости (для последователей религий, в которых есть внешний судья) или хотя бы логики (для верящих в карму) разбивается о скалы приобретенного опыта.


Разве Ваш опыт не подтверждает теорию кармы, которая как раз таки не имеет ничего общего с идеей награды и наказания? Каждое намеренное действие имеет свои последствия и свой исход - это видно даже невооруженными ясновидением глазами и умом!  :Smilie:  Да, мы не можем как будды и архаты видеть больше чем позволяет нам наше ограниченное органами чувств восприятие, поэтому  видя например как преступник и вор благоденствует, продолжая свои неблагие деяния, а честный и добросердечный человек болеет и прозябает в нищете, мы начинаем сомневаться в работае этой самой причинности. Это происходит потому, что иногда мы путаем  камму (намеренные действия) и её плоды (камма пхала). Тогда становится понятным, что ничего хорошего преступника и вора не ждёт в будущем, и что он может поменяться местами с тем самым страдающим человеком - это в лучшем случае.

----------

Федор Ф (06.08.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Мне сейчас кажется, что, возможно, нужно совершить какой-то прыжок в воззрении, и победить это чувство диссонанса между умом и проявлениями. Но не представляю, как.


Больше практиковать?  :Smilie: 




> И что самое ужасное - логика, на которую я полагался длительное время, подводит к легкому решению - к отрицанию невидимого.


По-моему очень даже логичный подход, особенно в современном мире. Это не противоречит тому, чему учить буддизм. Например сутта про "все", которую я указал выше или история с отравленной стрелой. Уже с тем, что видно в этом мире можно работать не одну жизнь  :Smilie: 




> Есть еще такая мысль - хочется иметь подтверждение реальности проблем повторного рождения потому, что не хочется напрягаться зря. Лень, то есть. Вайрочана, ты?


По этому поводу есть сутта (не могу быстро найти), где Будда говорит, что не обязательно верить в перерождение, плоды практики можно увидеть уже и в этой жизни.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


Размышлениями о том, что ощущаемое органами чувств так же не существует  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


Допрактиковаться (или иным способом добраться) до ощутимых переживаний/понимания того, что ощущаемое прежде органами чувств - весьма обманчиво и условно. Ну, как обычно. Эмпирическое убеждение.

Начитаться разнообразных текстов по Дхарме, обосновывающих и доказывающих, а также - актуальных современному сознанию. Интеллектуальное убеждение.

Начитаться разнообразных _воодушевляющих_ текстов по Дхарме, из жизней Учителей, а равно - и художественных, наобщаться с соответствующими людьми. Экзальтирующее убеждение.

А лучше - всё сразу  :Wink:

----------

Байраги (09.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Размышлениями о том, что ощущаемое органами чувств так же не существует


Наверное Вы забыли кое-что дописать: " не существует  так, как это видится нашему неведению", потому что размышления о том, что очевидные казалось бы вещи на самом деле не существуют, ни к чему хорошему не приведут. ) 
Как говорил кто-то из тибетских учителей: _"тот, кто думает, что вещи реальны, глуп, как корова, а тот, кто думает, что они нереальны, еще глупее"._

----------

Pyro (07.08.2012), Кузьмич (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Я, видимо, какой-то мистический человек, что ли :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   со вчерашнего вечера думал, в какую бы тему запихнуть прелюбопытнейшую, на мой взгляд, мысль, связанную с нигилизмом и экзистенциализмом - и вот тебе на - сама темочка и выплыла.

Итак  - мысль эта вычитана мной у Кьеркегора - отца экзистенциализма: _"Самоубийство - отрицательная форма бесконечной свободы. Счастлив тот, кто найдет положительную"_  Гениально! Ведь именно буддизм и только буддизм находит эту положительную форму свободы, которая, казалось бы, лишь едва  отличается от трагического восприятия экзистенциалистов. Один нюанс, один штрих - и эти, на первый взгляд, схожие мировоззрения становятся противоположными. Речь-то здесь идет, по сути, об одной и той же свободе - свободе от "я". Только ее "формы", как выражается философ - противоположны.

----------

Bob (06.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (07.08.2012), Pyro (07.08.2012), Алексей Е (07.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (06.08.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А ещё сложнее поверить в наше беспричинное появление на свет! ) Это я к тому, что раз уж мы родились в этом мире, то вероятнее всего, что это  повторится вновь..


Рождение не беспричинное. Был Большой Взрыв ~13,7 ± 0,13 миллиардов лет назад, потом развитие вселенной, солнечной системы, земли, существ, людей...

Вкратце есть два сложных пункта в идеи о перерождение.
*1. Почему только что рождённый ребёнок не имеет взрослую личность которая умерла и якобы переродилась в этом теле?* Это особенно проблематично когда мы говорим о перерождение человек к человеку или от сверх-человеческого бытия в человека. Старый человек который умирает имеет взрослую личность, знает один или несколько языков, имеет конкретные навыки, и развившееся поведение. 

Рождающий младенец не продолжение прошлой умершей взрослой личности в новом теле. Младенец не знает языки, не имеет навыки и не имеет взрослое поведение. Связь одной личности и этой не видна.Этот пункт связан с следующим пунктом который объясняет почему.

*2. Причинность сознания, ощущение «я»,  и умственных качеств от мозга и других материальных причин.* 
Если повредить одну часть мозга, повреждается один комплекс поведений. Если повредить другую часть мозга, повреждается другой комплекс поведений. При помощи химических препаратов можно остановить сознание на время операции, а когда действие препаратов прекратиться, сознание опять появится. Отравление мозга тяжёлыми металлами (_ртуть, свинец, и.т.д_.) может стереть память. Нарушение функции мозга тоже может стереть память. Если человек выпьет алкоголь, или приймет наркотики - эти материальные вещи и действия изменят функцию мозга и это поменяет действие ума. Определённые гормоны типа тестостерон, эстроген, окситоцин, и.т.д влияют на поведение. 

Почему всегда когда повреждается мозг, повреждается умственная функция? Современная наука всё больше и больше показывает связь действий ума от мозга. Более того, мы можем заранее знать какого типа будут изменения. Сознание зависит от материи, и на это опыте ясно. И всё точнее и точнее можно предсказать какая функция измениться. Всё это связано с телом и с действием нейронов в мозгу

Иногда приводят пример  с сигналом и телевизором что: «если повредить телевизор то сигнал не повреждается».  Но тут и телевизор, и изображение на нём, и сигнал, и источник сигнала (_игра актёров, местность, съёмки, камера, освещение_) , и.т.д. всё материально. Если нет материального сигнала, нету передачи программы. И если нет телевизора то нету показа передачи. И если обоих нету то тем более нету показа программы. 

Какая физическая и ментальная связь между умирающим и рождающимся человеком? На какой основе мы говорим что это развитие одного и тоже потока сознания?  Ни личностной ни материальной связи не видно.  Почему это не два разных человека? Какая связь? Почему ребёнок как будто начинает с нуля?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *1. Почему только что рождённый ребёнок не имеет взрослую личность которая умерла и якобы переродилась в этом теле?*


Потому что не личность перерождается, а продолжается процесс самовоспроизводства совокупностей, на основании которых возникает представление о личности.




> Здесь, правда, может возникнуть вопрос: если никакой души нет, то что же тогда перерождается и переходит из жизни в жизнь? Ответ на него достаточно парадоксален: ни что не перерождается и не переходит. Вопреки распространенному заблуждению, в буддизме вообще нет учения о перевоплощениях, или реинкарнациях. Человек в буддизме не есть воплощенная душа, как в индуизме. Он — поток состояний — дхарм, серия кадров — мгновений.
> 
> Поэтому профессиональные буддологи стараются избегать таких слов, как «перерождение» или тем более «перевоплощение», и предпочитают говорить о циклическом существовании или чередовании рождений и смертей. Здесь уместны два примера, которые иногда приводят современные проповедники буддизма. Первый пример с бильярдными шарами: кий (кармический импульс санскар) бьет по шару (условная личность — пудгала), получающему, таким образом, определенное ускорение и траекторию. Этот шар ударяет по другому шару, которому передает ускорение и определяет его траекторию, и т. д. Здесь передается, так сказать, только энергия, которая и связывает данное существование с существованием его «кармического преемника» (подобная «передача заряда» происходит, по существу, и в каждое мгновение одной и той же жизни). При этом «ум» (манас), опирающийся на предшествующий временной момент, обеспечивает память и чувство тождества личности. Кстати, буддизм учит, что Будда помнит все «свои» предыдущие жизни, на чем, в частности, построены сюжеты джатак (от джати — рождение), дидактических повествований о предшествовавших пробуждению жизнях Сиддхартхи Гаутамы — Будды Шакьямуни.
> 
> Второй пример связан с образом калейдоскопа: определенная комбинация цветных стеклышек (набор дхарм, выражающийся эмпирически как «данная личность») после поворота калейдоскопа (кармический эффект, обусловливающий характер последующей жизни) меняется на иную (стеклышки перегруппировываются), причинно обусловленную их исходным положением и кармическим импульсом и выражающуюся в непосредственном опыте в виде иного живого существа, причинно связанного с первым. Здесь уместно еще раз напомнить, что закон кармы в буддизме не есть воздаяние, или возмездие (в отличие от теистических направлений индуизма, в которых кармические плоды раздает всемогущий Господь — Ишвара); закон кармы вполне объективен и неотвратим, подобно законам природы в их европейском научном понимании.
> 
> Доктрина анатмавады, теория дхарм и учение о мгновенности формируют основу буддийской онтологии, которая является онтологией бессубстратного процесса.
> 
> (Торчинов Е.А.)





> Почему всегда когда повреждается мозг, повреждается умственная функция?


Потому что телесные и умственные составляющие не независимы, а взаимозависимы. И это очень сложный процесс. Ведь просветление Будды - это по сути постижение им Взаимозависимого возникновения во всей его полноте.


"И я открыл ту глубинную абсолютную Истину, столь трудно воспринимаемую, с трудом постигаемую, успокаивающую и величественную, которая не может быть достигнута обычным рассудком, но зрима только мудрым.

Однако мир предан забавам, ослеплен желанием, очарован наслаждением. Люди едва ли поймут закон обусловленности, взаимозависимого происхождения всего сущего; непонятным и непостижимым также будет для них прекращение всех ментальных формирований, отбрасывание любого субстрата перерождения, затухание жажды, отрешенность, Ниббана.

И все же есть существа, чей взор лишь слегка затуманен: они поймут Истину." 
(МН.26)

----------

Chong_Kwan (07.08.2012), Алексей Е (07.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому что не личность перерождается, а продолжается процесс самовоспроизводства совокупностей,


И как мы можем знать что вновь возникнутые совокупности это продолжение старых? 
Говоря простым языком, как мы знаем если родившийся Вова это продолжение умершего Петра, а не новый человек?





> Потому что телесные и умственные составляющие не независимы, а взаимозависимы. И это очень сложный процесс.


Зависимы от мозга, который прекращает работу при смерти.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И как мы можем знать что вновь возникнутые совокупности это продолжение старых? 
>  Говоря простым языком, как мы знаем если родившийся Вова это продолжение умершего Петра, а не новый человек?


Каждый вновь родившийся человек будет новым! : ) Другое дело, что причинная связь "старого" человека с "новым" выражается в продолжении самомнения, самоосознания или так называемого чувства "Я", которое есть у каждого из нас. 
А узнать, что Вова - это продолжение умершего Петра мы не можем, это знание относится к сверхспособностям (иддхи), появляющимся вследствии  практики сосредоточения ума.

"Если он хочет, он может вспомнить многочисленные прошлые жизни: одну жизнь, две жизни, три жизни, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, многие кальпы свёртывания вселенной, многие кальпы развёртывания вселенной, [вспоминая]: 
«Там у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь»
..
"Так, посредством божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, он видит смерть и перерождение существ, он различает низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой. Он может засвидетельствовать такую способность сам, как только представится возможность."

Пансадховака сутта




> Зависимы от мозга, который прекращает работу при смерти.


Хорошо, пусть зависимы от мозга, тогда стоит подумать о причинах появления мозга. Во-первых: он не может появиться сам собой; а во-вторых: даже если в общем рассмотрении можно предположить появление мозга как материального явления в ходе эволюционных изменений, это никак не объясняет появление индивидуальности существ.

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Хорошо, пусть зависимы от мозга, тогда стоит подумать о причинах появления мозга. Во-первых: он не может появиться сам собой; а во-вторых: даже если в общем рассмотрении можно предположить появление мозга как материального явления в ходе эволюционных изменений, это никак не объясняет появление индивидуальности существ.


Был Большой Взрыв ~13,7 ± 0,13 миллиардов лет назад, потом развитие вселенной, солнечной системы, земли, эволюция существ, людей... Жена и Муж имели хорошую ночь... Так родился Вова через 9 месяцев с мозгом... 




> Другое дело, что причинная связь "старого" человека с "новым" выражается в продолжении самомнения, самоосознания или так называемого чувства "Я", которое есть у каждого из нас.


Я когда то так и думал что повторяется "Я есть" в первом лице.  Но... Если "Я есть" зависимо от мозга, то как это мозг "перелетает" от умершего Петра до родившегося Вовы?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Был Большой Взрыв ~13,7 ± 0,13 миллиардов лет назад, потом развитие вселенной, солнечной системы, земли, эволюция существ, людей... Жена и Муж имели хорошую ночь... Так родился Вова через 9 месяцев с мозгом...


Ну так что за причины вызвали появление сознательной жизни на основе материальных явлений? По-моему вера в сотворение жизни богом и то более логична, нежели вера в то, что жизнь самовозникла или просто была порождена материей, без всяких причин. ) Ведь "большой взрыв" и образование химических элементов - это чисто материальный процесс. Откуда тут взяться сознанию?




> Я когда то так и думал что повторяется "Я есть" в первом лице.  Но... Если "Я есть" зависимо от мозга, то как это мозг "перелетает" от умершего Петра до родившегося Вовы?


Мозг никуда не перелетает, после смерти он как и любой материальный объект разлагается и превращается в прах. Однако появление мозга вновь и вновь, да и вообще развитие плода в человека - это не только материальные превращения. Должны быть причины предшествующие этому всему и закон, по которым это происходит или не происходит. 

– "От сознания как необходимого условия происходят имя-и-форма", – так было сказано. И вот объяснение, почему от сознания как необходимого условия происходят имя-и-форма (психо-физическое). Если бы сознание не спустилось в материнское чрево, было бы возможно для имени-и-формы формироваться в утробе?
– Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
– Если бы сознание покинуло утробу после того, как влетело в неё, появились бы имя-и-форма в этом мире?
– Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
– Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки прервалось в результате смерти, получили бы имя-и-форма развитие, рост, достигли бы зрелости?
– Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
– Таким образом, сознание – это причина, основа, происхождение, необходимое условие для имени-и-формы.

(Маханидана сутта (ДН 15))

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну так что за причины вызвали появление сознательной жизни на основе материальных явлений? По-моему вера в сотворение жизни богом и то более логична, нежели вера в то, что жизнь самовозникла или просто была порождена материей, без всяких причин. )


И какая причина для возникновения Творца Бога? Почему мы можем исследовать материальное развитие мира а Бога не можем?

Мы также можем всё лучше и лучше наблюдать за развитием материи и функции мозга. Конечно сознание взаимозависимо, и имеет причину, -> функция мозга.

Даже поведение зависит от функции мозга, и энзимов. Например:




> Neurobiological research of violent and psychopathic behavior suggests there is a direct link between the enzyme, monoamine oxidase A (MAOA) and violence (3). In this particular study, H.G. Brunner associated aggression in males with "a mutation in the gene that codes for an enzyme, monoamine oxidase A (MAOA), which metabolizes the brain chemicals seratonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine" (3). 
> http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/bb/neur...er2/Sabo2.html

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И какая причина для возникновения Творца Бога? Почему мы можем исследовать материальное развитие мира а Бога не можем?


В том-то и дело, что мы можем исследовать материальное развитие мира, но это не даст нам ответов на вопросы относительно причин появления феномена сознания; одной лишь материи явно недостаточно. Грубо говоря, сложно верить в то, что например из камня когда-то могут появиться чувствующие и мыслящие существа. ) Вот и получается, что либо камню вдруг захотелось самоорганизоваться в жизненные формы, толи бог-творец вдохнул в него искру жизни. )
Будда говорит, что в целом воззрения людей относятся к одной из двух крайностей. Либо они считают, что есть душа, либо они считают, что нет ничего вообще. В Каччаянаготта сутте Будда указывает, что существует середина между этими двумя крайними воззрениями, то есть третий вариант, избегающий этой дихотомии. Так какова же «середина» между крайностями ничто и души? Середина, как говорит Будда - это Патичча-самуппада.
Утверждать наличие души несостоятельно, потому что всё, что можно считать душой или «я» - тело, волю, сознание или ум - всё это можно видеть непостоянным и подверженным прекращению. Но поскольку видно также их возникновение, то мы не можем сказать, что ничего нет. Эти феномены реальны. И имея причины для своего возникновения они будут порождаться ими вновь и вновь.

«С возникновением невежества, возникают камма-формирователи. Камма-формирователи дают начало потоку сознания в следующей жизни…. из-за рождения появляется дуккха!».


Чтобы действительно понять и убедиться в том, что  перерождение происходит без участия какой-либо души, нужно хорошее понимание Патичча-самуппады. Опыт джханы тут будет не лишним. А сейчас, когда поток моментов сознания кажется нам цельным и неразрывным познаванием, мы думаем, что перерождение означает переход этого самого сознания из жизни в жизнь. Но на самом деле, сознание является дискретным, и представляет собой поток неисчислимого количества моментов сознания, где каждый новый момент осознавание обусловлен предыдущим. Т.е. мы "перерождаемся" даже сейчас, в этой самой жизни. И последнее мгновение мысли в этой жизни обуславливает первое мгновение мысли в так называемой следующей жизни, которая, в действительности, является продолжением той же последовательности.

----------

Magan Poh (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> В том-то и дело, что мы можем исследовать материальное развитие мира, но это не даст нам ответов на вопросы относительно причин появления феномена сознания; одной лишь материи явно недостаточно. Грубо говоря, сложно верить в то, что например из камня когда-то могут появиться чувствующие и мыслящие существа. )


Камень это не мозг. В мозгу миллиарды нейронов и множество различных процессом.  Камень для мозга это как рычаг и микрочип.





> Вот и получается, что либо камню вдруг захотелось самоорганизоваться в жизненные формы, толи бог-творец вдохнул в него искру жизни. )


Материя развивалась миллиарды лет. Планет на которых это могло быть, миллиарды. Наша земля существовала уже около 4.5 миллиардов лет. 

Потом не камень само организуется, а базовые аминокислоты и.т.д.  на протяжении миллиардов лет - и жизнь сначала в более простой форме  и только миллиарды лет спустя, более комплексна.

"_Потребовалось 3 миллиарда лет для появления многоклеточных организмов_."




> Хронология Земли насчитывает 4.5 миллиарда лет, со следующими (очень приблизительными) датами:
> 
>     3,8 миллиарда лет назад появились первые доядерные организмы (прокариоты),
>     3 миллиарда лет назад появились первые организмы, способные к фотосинтезу[1],
>     2 миллиарда лет назад появились первые клетки, имеющие ядро (эукариоты),
>     1 миллиард лет назад появились первые многоклеточные организмы,
>     570 миллионов лет членистоногим (предкам насекомых, паукообразных и ракообразных),
>     500 миллионов лет рыбам и протоамфибиям,
>     475 миллионов лет наземным растениям,
> ...







> Будда говорит, что в целом воззрения людей относятся к одной из двух крайностей. Либо они считают, что есть душа, либо они считают, что нет ничего вообще.


Я не отношусь ни к какой из тех.




> Но на самом деле, сознание является дискретным, и представляет собой поток неисчислимого количества моментов сознания, где каждый новый момент осознавание обусловлен предыдущим. Т.е. мы "перерождаемся" даже сейчас, в этой самой жизни. И последнее мгновение мысли в этой жизни обуславливает первое мгновение мысли в так называемой следующей жизни, которая, в действительности, является продолжением той же последовательности.


И этот процесс продолжается пока есть действующий мозг который связывают один момент сознания с другим. 

*Почему сознание* "Алекс" *не прыгает с одного тело в другое тело?* Потому что сознание зависит от мозга который находится здесь, в Канаде а не там - в России, например.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Камень это не мозг. В мозгу миллиарды нейронов и множество различных процессом.  Камень для мозга это как рычаг и микрочип.


Мозг мертвого человека по сути ничем не отличается от камня - оба являются материальными предметами с разным соотношением махабхут. Но ни там ни там нет сознания. Откуда же оно тогда берётся, когда рождается человек? Говоря Вашим языком, почему в мозге появляется чувство, ощущение или мысль "Я есть"? Где "Вы" были до своего рождения?  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Мозг мертвого человека по сути ничем не отличается от камня - оба являются материальными предметами с разным соотношением махабхут.


Тогда у обоих нет сознания.




> Но ни там ни там нет сознания. Откуда же оно тогда берётся, когда рождается человек? Говоря Вашим языком, почему в мозге появляется чувство, ощущение или мысль "Я есть"? Где "Вы" были до своего рождения?


Когда мозг функционирует есть сознание. Когда нет, нет.  Изменив функцию мозга, изменяется сознание и умственные процессы. Почему когда мы меняем действие мозга то всегда меняется соответствующие сознание? Это очень сильно указывает на причинную зависимость сознания и ум от функции мозга.

"Алекса" не было до рождения, и не будет после смерти "Алекса" _(также как уже нету прошлой личности которая якобы умерла и переродилась в "Алекса"_).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Когда мозг функционирует есть сознание. Когда нет, нет. Сознание появляется потому что мозг функционирует.


 Изменения в мозгу также зависят от деятельности сознания, подобно тому как сознание изменяется вследствии физического воздействия на мозг. И тело, и чувства предстают ни чем иным, как частями конструктора "нама-рупа", которые неминуемо сосуществуют друг с другом (как две связки тростника, опирающихся друг на друга, наподобее сознания и нама-рупы). В сутте "Связки тростника" говорится об этом:

«Скажи мне, друг Сарипутта: имя-и-форма само-сотворяется… …возникает спонтанно?»
«Нет, друг Коттхита, не так оно, что имя-и-форма само-сотворяется… …возникает спонтанно. Но, имея сознание в качестве необходимого условия, возникает имя-и-форма».
«Скажи мне, друг Сарипутта: сознание само-сотворяется… …возникает спонтанно?»
«Нет, друг Коттхита, не так оно, что сознание само-сотворяется… …возникает спонтанно. Но, имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникает сознание». 
«Друг Сарипутта, я понял твоё утверждение так: «Не так оно, друг Коттхита, что имя-и-форма само-сотворяется… …возникает спонтанно. Но, имея сознание в качестве необходимого условия, возникает имя-и-форма. Но затем я понял [следующее] твоё утверждение таким образом: «Не так оно, друг Коттхита, что сознание само-cотворяется… …возникает спонтанно. Но, имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникает сознание». Как понимать значение этих утверждений?»
«Хорошо, друг Коттхита, я приведу для тебя пример, поскольку бывает так, что с помощью примера умный человек может понять значение того, что было сказано. Представь, как если бы две связки тростника стояли, опираясь друг на друга. Точно также, имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникает сознание, а имея сознание в качестве необходимого условия, возникает имя-и-форма.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...o-sutta-sv.htm




> "Алекса" не было до рождения, и не будет после смерти "Алекса"


Если Алекса не было до рождения, но всё же он появился, то почему его не будет после смерти? Не самого конечно Алекса, а того самого чувства, что выражается в ощущении себя то тем, то другим (сейчас например Алексом)? 
С абсолютной точки зрения продолжительность жизни живого существа чрезвычайно коротка и равна длительности одного акта сознания. Подобно тому, как колесо колесницы, вращаясь, касается земли только одной точкой обода и, остановившись, опирается только на одну точку; точно так же длительность жизни живого существа определяется длительностью одного момента сознания; как только это сознание прекратилось, говорят, что бытие также прекратилось. Ибо так было сказано: В прошедший момент сознания (субъект) жил, но не живет и не будет жить; в ненаступивший момент сознания (субъект) не жил, не живет, но будет жить; в настоящий момент сознания (субъект) живет, но не жил и не будет жить.

----------

Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Изменения в мозгу также зависят от деятельности сознания, как и сознание изменяется вследствии воздействия на мозг.


Материальный процесс происходит. Деятельность сознания это зависит от функции мозга. 




> Если Алекса не было до рождения, но всё же он появился, то почему его не будет после смерти?


Алекса не было до рождения потому что не было такого мозга с такой то функцией. После смерти, как и до рождения, такого мозга нету.




> Не самого конечно Алекса, а того самого чувства, что выражается в ощущении себя то тем, то другим (сейчас например Алексом)?


Почему ощущение "_Я [Алекс] есть_" всегда находится  в этом теле в Канаде? Почему оно не прыгает с одного тела в другое а находится всегда там где есть это тело? 
Самый эмпирический ответ это то что  "Я есть" зависит от функции мозга, мозг в теле которое находится здесь а не там.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Материальный процесс происходит. Деятельность сознания это зависит от функции мозга.


Таким образом, у Вас получается, что сознание- это всего лишь деятельность мозга. Но в этой теории нет места взаимозависимости. Полный детерминизм. А это противоречит тому, что мы всё же думающие существа, обладающие некоторой степенью свободы воли и намерениями (каммой), способной влиять и изменять объекты физического мира.




> Алекса не было до рождения потому что не было такого мозга с такой то функцией. После смерти, как и до рождения, такого мозга нету.


С этим я согласен. То, каким Алекс является в этой жизни - это в т.ч. особенность его мозга. 




> Почему ощущение "_Я [Алекс] есть_" всегда находится  в этом теле в Канаде? Почему оно не прыгает с одного тела в другое а находится всегда там где есть это тело? 
> Самый эмпирический ответ это то что  "Я есть" зависит от функции мозга, мозг в теле которое находится здесь а не там.


Потому что это самое ощущение "Я есть"  не является некой субстанцией, которая могла бы куда-то прыгать ), это именно ощущение, возникающее на базе пяти совокупностей. А существование пяти совокупностей зависит от жажды (танхи), основанной на этом ложном ощущении "Я есть". Вот так и продолжается этот безличный процесс, который мы зовем жизнью. А силы каммы и жажды, поддерживающие поток сознания, будут и дальше поддерживать его, зарождая его в новом мозгу или в каких-то иных формах жизни. ) Но из этого всего есть выход:

«С прекращением невежества, прекращаются камма-формирователи. С прекращением камма-формирователей прекращается сознание… … с прекращением рождения прекращается дуккха»

----------

Дордже (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Таким образом, у Вас получается, что сознание- это всего лишь деятельность мозга. Но в этой теории нет места взаимозависимости. Полный детерминизм.


Взаимозависимость материальных процессов есть. Нейроны в мозгу могут само-изменятся.  

Исследования (_Benjamin Libet'а_) показывают что тело начинает двигаться ДО ТОГО как было сознательное решение двинутся туда. 




> А это противоречит тому, что мы всё же думающие существа, обладающие некоторой степенью свободы воли и намерениями (каммой), способной влиять и изменять объекты физического мира.


Изменяет мира физическое действие. Например: строительство дома происходит только изза физических действий инструментов, машин, людей, перемещение строительного материала, и.т.д.





> Потому что это самое ощущение "Я есть"  не является некой субстанцией, которая могла бы куда-то прыгать ), это именно ощущение, возникающее на базе пяти совокупностей.


Тем более! Если "Алекс" это процесс этого физического тела в Канаде, и нету субстанции что бы прыгнуть в другое тело, то смерть этого тела и есть смерть Алекса после чего не будет скачка (_того чего нет_) в новое тело. Новое тело это новый человек. Алекс дальше смерти тела не продолжает.

----------


## Zom

> Например вы можете сделать ремонт в своей квартире, накачать мышцы, купить машину, построить кути для бханте Раудекса и т.д.


Лучше наоборот: построить кути для бханте Раудекса, сделать ремонт, купить машину... )))

----------

Chong_Kwan (07.08.2012), sergey (07.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2012), Тао (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Взаимозависимость материальных процессов есть. Нейроны в мозгу могут само-изменятся.


Я имел вииду взаимозависимость психических и материальных процессов. 




> Исследования (Benjamin Libet'а) показывают что тело начинает двигаться ДО ТОГО как было сознательное решение двинутся туда.


Я ж говорю, теория материального сознания - это полный детерминизм.  Значит не мы управляем телом, а тело нами. Тело ругается с другими людьми, тело ворует и т.д. ))




> Изменяет мира физическое действие. Например: строительство дома происходит только изза физических действий инструментов, машин, людей, перемещение строительного материала, и.т.д.


Никто и не утверждает, что дома строят с помощью мысли в прямом смысле этого слова. ) Просто любое физическое действие предваряет намерение. 

_"..это намерение (четана), я называю кармой. Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом". Намерение - это "умственное созидание, деятельность ума. Его действие - это направлять ум в хороших, плохих и нейтральных делах "_




> Если "Алекс" это процесс этого физического тела в Канаде, и нету субстанции что бы прыгнуть в другое тело, то смерть этого тела и есть смерть Алекса после чего не будет скачка в новое тело. Новое тело это новый человек. Алекс дальше смерти тела не продолжает.


Чтобы быть в этом уверенным нужно как минимум достичь архатства, в этой самой жизни. )
_"Люди хотят почувствовать вкус Ниббаны после смерти, хотя это можно сделать здесь и сейчас"_. (Аджан Буддадаса)

----------

Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я ж говорю, теория материального сознания - это полный детерминизм.  Значит не мы управляем телом, а тело нами. Тело ругается с другими людьми, тело ворует и т.д. ))


А чем полный детерминизм не верен?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А чем полный детерминизм не верен?


Детерминизм исключает возможность исправлять своё поведение например. Это расходится с действительным положением вещей. Даже самая плохая камма не может непосредственно и с необходимостью заставить человека впадать в гнев или страсть, совершать неблагие поступки и т.д.

----------

Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Детерминизм исключает возможность исправлять своё поведение например.


Детерминизм не исключает. Просто поведение детерминировано соответствующими причинами и условиями.

Индетерминизм хуже так как в нём нельзя никак повлиять на то что произойдёт так как ни что не может быть причинной для последующего

----------


## sergey

> Лучше наоборот: построить кути для бханте Раудекса, сделать ремонт, купить машину... )))


))

----------


## Greedy

Алекс, ответьте на такой вопрос:
Когда к человеку после лекарств возвращает сознание и возникает первая осознаваемая мысль, то чем эта мысль, её содержание, обусловлено?
Чем обусловлено содержание первой осознаваемой мысли после рождения?

----------

Дордже (07.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сабж. То бишь с ощущением, будто ощущаемое органами чувств - реально, и это единственное, что существует. А цели у жизни быть не может. Ну, все как обычно.


Борьба есть форма гнева. Продолжайте наблюдать ощущения не подбирая им названий. Все возникающее прекращается

----------

Secundus (09.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2012), Монферран (30.08.2019), Тао (07.08.2012)

----------


## Дордже

> Тем более! Если "Алекс" это процесс этого физического тела в Канаде, и нету субстанции что бы прыгнуть в другое тело, то смерть этого тела и есть смерть Алекса после чего не будет скачка (_того чего нет_) в новое тело. Новое тело это новый человек. Алекс дальше смерти тела не продолжает.


 Ну мы буддисты, и мы *верим*  в карму и перерождения. Следуя вашей логике можно сделать выводы, что после смерти физ. тела наступает тотальное ничто, перерождения не наступает и практика 8бп не нужна. 

Касательно темы, есть 2 крайности. Это вера в Бога и полный нигилизм. Обе решаются *верой* в Учение Татхагаты. Т.е. ваша задача как буддиста искоренить все сомнения *верой*  в Учение и следовать 8бп.

Кстати эти 2 крайности также зиждятся на вере. Бога никто не доказывал-это вера. Нигилизм -такая же вера. Пока никем не доказано, что сознание-это продукт мозга и находится там-то там-то. Более того,если вы почитаете современные книги по квантовой физике ваша картина мира может очень пошатнуться в противоположную сторону от материализма.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну мы буддисты, и мы *верим*  в карму и перерождения. Следуя вашей логике можно сделать выводы, что после смерти физ. тела наступает тотальное ничто, перерождения не наступает и практика 8бп не нужна.


Да, и в это заключается пагубность подобных нигилистических воззрений - каммы нет, другой жизни нет и т.д.




> Касательно темы, есть 2 крайности. Это вера в Бога и полный нигилизм. Обе решаются *верой* в Учение Татхагаты. Т.е. ваша задача как буддиста искоренить все сомнения *верой*  в Учение и следовать 8бп.


Сомнения лучше искоренять пониманием, только так и может зародиться неподдельная вера (саддха), помогающая двигаться по пути. Ни вера в Бога-творца ни вера в то, что материя способна познавать объекты не дают вразумительных ответов, которые даёт Учение Будды, в частности - Взаимозависимое возникновение.

----------

Дордже (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Продолжая разговор о материи и сознании,  хочу сказать, что в буддизме они не рассматриваются как некие совершенно  независимые и отдельные друг от друга субстанции или явления; они входят в состав одного процесса, называемого живым существом. Неверным будет считать, что сознание - это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, или это то что перерождается, переходит из жизни в жизнь. Будда всегда объяснял сознание, "как возникающее из условий". Но хотя сознание и возникает например на основе материи (как это происходит в мире людей или мире животных), всё же это несколько иное явление чем просто материя. Как я уже говорил,  огонь например - это не тоже самое, что и топливо, за счет которого он горит. Материя не может знать, познавать объекты, а вот психика (нама)- это другое дело.  Огонь горящий здесь, может продолжить гореть там, если сохранены необходимые причины и условия, а материя может лишь разлагаться, лежа на одном месте. ) Вот примерно так обстоит дело и с "перерождением":  Невежество было в предыдущей жизни. Оно обусловило возникновение волевых конструкций (формирователей). Волевые конструкции обусловили возникновение сознания в этом рождении. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа) в этом рождении.

Вот что Махаси Саядо говорит о нама-рупа:




> "Живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп, материи (рупа) и психики (нама). Твердое вещество тела, как обнаружено, относится к группе материи. В соответствии с традиционным списком материальных явлений, всего в этой группе двадцать восемь видов материи, но вкратце можно отметить, что тело – это масса материи. Например, это то же, что и кукла, сделанная из глины или пшеницы, - не что иное, как скопление частиц глины или муки. Материя меняет свою форму (рупатти) в физических условиях жара, холода, и т. д., и в связи с этой изменчивостью в различных физических условиях, на языке пали она называется рупа (форма). Она не обладает ни малейшей способностью знать объект.
> В Абхидхамме  элементы психики и материи классифицируются как “состояния с объектом” (сараммана-дхамма) и “состояния без объекта” (анараммана-дхамма) соответственно. Элемент психики обладает объектом, удерживает объект, знает объект, тогда как элемент материи не обладает объектом, не удерживает объекта, не знает объекта. Таким образом ясно, что в “Абхидхамме” прямо сказано, что материя не обладает способностью знать объект. Йогин тоже аналогичным образом воспринимает, что “материя не обладает способностью знания”.
> Бревна и столбы, кирпичи, камни, комки земли – это масса материи. Они нисколько не обладают способностью знания. Аналогично и с материей, которая образует живое тело, - у нее нет способности знать. Материя в мертвом теле та же, что в живом теле, - она нисколько неспособна знать. Но у людей распространено представление, что материя живого тела обладает способностью знать объект, и что она теряет эту способность только в момент смерти. На самом деле это не так. В действительности материя не обладает способностью знать ни в мертвом, ни в живом теле.
> В таком случае что же тогда знает объекты? Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи. На языке пали она называется “нама”, потому что она склоняется (“намати”) к объекту. Психику еще называют мыслью или сознанием. Психика возникает на основе материи: на основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание ума (процесс слышания); на основе носа, возникает сознание носа (процесс обоняния); на основе языка, возникает сознание языка (процесс различения вкуса), на основе тела, сознание тела (процесс осязания). Есть много видов осязания, благоприятных и неблагоприятных.
> В то время как чувство осязания имеет широкую область действия, проходя по всей длине тела, внутри и снаружи, чувства зрения, слуха, обоняния и различения вкуса возникают в своих собственных органах, - глазе, ухе, носе и языке, - каждый из которых занимает очень небольшую и ограниченную область тела. Эти чувства осязания, зрения, и т. д., - не что иное, как элементы психики. Кроме того, на основе интеллекта (манас) возникает сознание интеллекта, - мысли, идеи, воображение, и т. д. Все это элементы психики. Психика знает объект, а материя не знает объекта."

----------

Ittosai (07.08.2012), Богдан Б (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (07.08.2012)

----------


## Александар

Wyrd: "...А цели у жизни быть не может...".
    Вообще-то странное утверждение(сейчас много таких). Человек рождается в мире людей и должен выполнять то, что предначертано Богом - выучиться жить, жениться, вырастить детей. Нежелание жить(заботиться о себе, семье) оправдывая это некоей своей одухотворённостью -это инфантильность(проще-одурение самого себя). Духовные потуги могут идти параллельно с жизнью, годам к пятидесяти, освободившись от основных дел, вдариться в умствования(у индуистов вроде такое есть). Форумчане, ведущие активный образ жизни(работающие, посещающие лунги, ванги, ретриты и прочие названия), просто набирают багаж знаний, может количество, когда-нибудь перейдёт в качество.

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, ответьте на такой вопрос:
> Когда к человеку после лекарств возвращает сознание и возникает первая осознаваемая мысль, то чем эта мысль, её содержание, обусловлено?
> Чем обусловлено содержание первой осознаваемой мысли после рождения?


Действием нейронов в мозгу, гормонами, генетикой...

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну мы буддисты, и мы *верим*  в карму и перерождения. Следуя вашей логике можно сделать выводы, что после смерти физ. тела наступает тотальное ничто, перерождения не наступает и практика 8бп не нужна.


Я верю с трудом в перерождения.  К сожалению нельзя заставить себя верить в что угодно. Обусловленность, анатта.





> Нигилизм -такая же вера. Пока никем не доказано, что сознание-это продукт мозга и находится там-то там-то..


То что сознание зависит от мозга требует намного меньше веры и легко проверяемо.

Если повредить одну часть мозга, повреждается один комплекс поведений. Если повредить другую часть мозга, повреждается другой комплекс поведений. При помощи химических препаратов можно остановить сознание на время операции, а когда действие препаратов прекратиться, сознание опять появится. Отравление мозга тяжёлыми металами (ртуть, свинец, и.т.д.) может стереть память. Нарушение функции мозга тоже может стереть память. Если человек выпьет алкоголь, или приймет наркотики - эти материальные вещи и действия изменят функцию мозга и это поменяет действие ума. Определёные гормоны типа тестестерон, эстроген, окситоцин, и.т.д влияют на поведение. 
Почему всегда когда повреждается мозг, повреждается умственная функция? Современная наука всё больше и больше показывает связь действий ума от мозга Более того, мы можем заранее знать какого типа будут изменения. Сознание зависит от материи, и на это опыте ясно. И всё точнее и точнее можно предсказать какая функция измениться. Всё это связано с телом и с действием нейронов в мозгу
http://www.headinjury.com/brainmap.htm#map




> Более того,если вы почитаете современные книги по квантовой физике ваша картина мира может очень пошатнуться в противоположную сторону от материализма.


Читал, жалко за людей... Квантовая Механика относиться только к суб-атомным феноменам, на тех величинах и описывает взаимодействие суб-атомных феноменов.  

Когда размер в атом и больше, то Классическая Механика работает. Квантовая Механика классическую механику не отменяет.  Мы не живем в квантовом мире, а в классическом. Квантовые абнормалии могут случаться раз в миллиарды, если не на порядки больше, лет.

Мне жалко людей которые попадаются на попсовые уловки типа "_Квантовая Механика доказывает что мы все связанны..._". 
Ничего подобного нет и быть не может.

----------


## AlexТ

> Сомнения лучше искоренять пониманием, только так и может зародиться неподдельная вера (саддха), помогающая двигаться по пути. Ни вера в Бога-творца ни вера в то, что материя способна познавать объекты не дают вразумительных ответов, которые даёт Учение Будды, в частности - Взаимозависимое возникновение.


Вот я это и стараюсь. Увеличить веру через понимание. Проблема в том что все факты _(не абстрактные метафизические аргументы_) а эмпирические наблюдения показывают связь ума от действия нейронов в мозгу, гормонов, и других материальный причин.

Я даже пытался читать Дигнагу (или Дхармакирти, не помню точно) о доказательства перерождения... К сожалению его аргументы были слабы, и если работали, то для средневековых Тибетских крестьян и до того как были изобретены машины которые могут наблюдать за мозгом.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот что Махаси Саядо говорит о нама-рупа:
> "Бревна и столбы, кирпичи, камни, комки земли – это масса материи. Они нисколько не обладают способностью знания. Аналогично и с материей, которая образует живое тело, - у нее нет способности знать. Материя в мертвом теле та же, что в живом теле, - она нисколько неспособна знать."


Да, у них нет сознания. Нужны комплексные действие нейронов в мозгу, гормоны, и.т.д.  Разница между кирпичом и мозгом это как разница между топором и компьютером.  

Разница в живом теле и только что в мертвом теле  есть. Например, бьётся сердце, производяться гормоны, РАБОТАЕТ МОЗГ. 

С большим Уважением к Мастеру Медитаций, он не знал о современных аппаратах которые измеряют функцию мозга (*MRI, SPECT, PET, CT scan, и т.д.*).  

Мы не видим на глаз что в процессоре происходят миллиарды процессов. Это не значит что включенный и выключенный процессор равны по функции.

----------


## Greedy

> То что сознание зависит от мозга требует намного меньше веры и легко проверяемо.


Никто в буддизме зависимость сознания от мозга не отрицает.
Вопрос в том, является ли мозг создателем сознания. И вот здесь наука вразумительного ответа не имеет. Никто ещё создать сознание из биологического материала не смог.

----------

Wyrd (08.08.2012), Сергей Ч (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Никто в буддизме зависимость сознания от мозга не отрицает.


Хорошо. А что случается при смерти? Как доказать перерождение?




> Вопрос в том, является ли мозг создателем сознания. И вот здесь наука вразумительного ответа не имеет.


Наука (_нейробиология_) имеет  ответ. Да. Также эмпирические факты на это сильно указывают.




> Никто ещё создать сознание из биологического материала не смог.


Мозг очень сложный обьект, намного сложней лучшего процессора. Может быть дело в ограниченности (пока) современной техники.

----------


## Greedy

> Хорошо. А что случается при смерти? Как доказать перерождение?


Во время смерти, сознание и тело разделяются. Тело продолжает существовать по физическим законом - разлагаться.
Сознание - продолжает поток восприятия, соединяясь с оплодотворяемой яйцеклеткой.

Если последнее отрицать, то тогда получается, что психическая деятельность появляется из ниоткуда, и исчезает бесследно.




> Факты на это сильно указывают.


Неужели есть факт, когда мозг, не обладавший сознанием, породил сознание?

----------

Сергей Ч (07.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Неужели есть факт, когда мозг, не обладавший сознанием, породил сознание?


Вы считаете что сознание это отдельная от мозга субстанция?  Сознание это функция мозга. Когда мозг функционирует, это и есть соответственное сознание. Когда не, нет сознания. Это так же как плавание и плавающий.  Плавание это не обьект который приходит и уходит, это такая функция тела в воде - плавать.




> Во время смерти, сознание и тело разделяются. Тело продолжает существовать по физическим законом - разлагаться.
> Сознание - продолжает поток восприятия, соединяясь с оплодотворяемой яйцеклеткой.


То есть сознание это отдельная субстанция которая может разделиться с телом, и я полагаю, "прыгнуть" с мертвого тела в новое зарождающиеся тело?  ???

----------


## Митяй

Непонятно, каким образом электрические импульсы, бегающие по нейронам, преобразуются в идею, мысль.

----------

AlexТ (07.08.2012), Bob (07.08.2012), Сергей Ч (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы считаете что сознание это отдельная от мозга субстанция?  Сознание это функция мозга. Когда мозг функционирует, это и есть соответственное сознание. Когда не, нет сознания. Это так же как плавание и плавающий.  Плавание это не обьект который приходит и уходит, это такая функция тела в воде - плавать.


С плаванием и плавающим есть маленький нюанс. Есть общая природа явления. Плавающий и вода - это материя. Плавание - это передвижение одной материи относительно другой.
А вот с сознанием и мозгом такой фокус не проходит. Чтобы было взаимодействие, необходима общая природа этих явлений.
Что происходит, когда нет общей природы, можно продемонстрировать вопросом: какого цвета сладкое?

Если мозг и сознание обладают единой природой, то, в данном случае, раз мозг материален, то и всё, что порождается сознанием, тоже должно быть материальным. Т.е., например, мысль должна быть материальной, и подчинятся законам, распространяющимся на материю.




> То есть сознание это отдельная субстанция которая может разделиться с телом, и я полагаю, "прыгнуть" с мертвого тела в новое зарождающиеся тело?  ???


В грубом приближении - да.
Нематериальная природа сознания и того, что оно порождается, требует выделять её в самостоятельный поток зависимых изменений, отличный от потока изменений, происходящих с материальными вещами.

При более точном определении, необходимо решить проблему двойственности нематериальности сознания и материальности тела.
В данном случае Вы решаете эту проблему, либо посчитав, что сознание материально, либо что материя способна порождать нематерию.
Первое (материальность сознания) противоречит опыту.
Второе (порождение нематерии из материи) противоречит логики - появление у результата качеств, ни в каком виде не имеющихся у причины.

----------


## AlexТ

> Непонятно, каким образом электрические импульсы, бегающие по нейронам, преобразуются в идею, мысль.


Хороший вопрос:
а) Мысль это и есть электрические импульсы в нейронах.
б) Качественный скачок как допустим H2 + O = H2O (Вода) или как если тереть сухую деревяшку об другую может возникнуть огонь.





> При более точном определении, необходимо решить проблему двойственности нематериальности сознания и материальности тела.


Дуализм имеет больше проблем чем монизм. Как одна субстанция взаимодействует с другой, противоположной субстанцией?

----------


## Митяй

Попробую ответить:
а)Тогда и компьютер обладал бы сознанием, пусть и примитивным.
б)Водород и кислород, как и вода - материальны, огонь тоже, ведь это ничто иное как видимость взаимодействия между окислителем (кислородом) и деревяшкой - материальные атомы кислорода забирают из деревяшек углерод, это происходит с большой скоростью, поэтому повышается температура и возникает излучение, все это мы видим как огонь. Так что тут тоже всё материальное.

----------


## AlexТ

> Попробую ответить:
> а)Тогда и компьютер обладал бы сознанием, пусть и примитивным.
> б)Водород и кислород, как и вода - материальны, огонь тоже, ведь это ничто иное как видимость взаимодействия между окислителем (кислородом) и деревяшкой - материальные атомы кислорода забирают из деревяшек углерод, это происходит с большой скоростью, поэтому повышается температура и возникает излучение, все это мы видим как огонь. Так что тут тоже всё материальное.


Может сознание и есть материально?

Супер компьютер может в принцепе и обладает примитивным сознанием. Слышали о "Deep Blue" (второй версии)   который побил Каспарова в Шахматах?

----------


## Митяй

> Может сознание и есть материально?
> 
> Супер компьютер может в принцепе и обладает примитивным сознанием. Слышали о "Deep Blue"  который побил Каспарова в Шахматах?


А этот компьютер не делал попыток достижения счастья и освобождения от страдания? И что еще он может делать, кроме как играть в шахматы, пусть он и играет замечательно?

----------

Bob (07.08.2012), Сергей Ч (07.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может сознание и есть материально?
> 
> Супер компьютер может в принцепе и обладает примитивным сознанием. Слышали о "Deep Blue" (второй версии)   который побил Каспарова в Шахматах?


Увы, но успехи ИИ к сознанию все еще не относятся. Есть идеи, но действующей модели нет. 
Не очаровывайтесь наукой в вопросах сознания, наука пока не в курсе

----------

Монферран (30.08.2019), Сергей Ч (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Увы, но успехи ИИ к сознанию все еще не относятся. Есть идеи, но действующей модели нет. 
> Не очаровывайтесь наукой в вопросах сознания, наука пока не в курсе


Да, мозг намного сложней процессора. Пока у нас наверное нет технической возможности построить мозг, так же как мы не можем построить солнце например. Это не значит что солнце не материально и не имеет натуральных физических причин для возникновения. 

Может с развитием техники в будущем мы сможем построить мозг с интеллектом как у человека. 
Может вопрос техники а не принципа?

----------


## Greedy

> Может сознание и есть материально?


Если сознание материально, то тогда оно должно подчиняться законам материи. И Вам не составит большого труда сопоставить (как это можно сделать с материальными объектами) ощущение мягкого, восприятие красного цвета, вкус кислого, запах розы...

Источником всего этого,с одной стороны, выступают материальные объекты, и довольно легко моно сравнить, сопоставить между собой эти материальные объекты.
С другой стороны мы имеем воспринимаемые сознанием ощущения. Можете Вы эти ощущения сравнить и сопоставить? Не материализуя их, а оставив их такими, какими они ощущаются.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если сознание материально, то тогда оно должно подчиняться законам материи.


Почему сознание не подчиняется сложным законам материи?




> И Вам не составит большого труда сопоставить (как это можно сделать с материальными объектами) ощущение мягкого, восприятие красного цвета, вкус кислого, запах розы...


Восприятие всего этого это функция нейронов в мозга из-за взаимодействия органов чувств и внешнего обьекта.




> Источником всего этого,с одной стороны, выступают материальные объекты, и довольно легко моно сравнить, сопоставить между эти материальные объекты.
> С другой стороны мы имеем воспринимаемые сознанием ощущения. Можете Вы эти ощущения сравнить и сопоставить? Не материализуя их, а оставив их такими, какими они ощущаются.


Если 100% повторить материальные причины, то будет такие же результаты (_ощущения, сознание_).

----------


## Greedy

> Если 100% повторить материальные причины, то будет такие же результаты (_ощущения, сознание_).


Вопрос не о повторении ощущений, а о их сравнении.
Какими конкретно характеристиками вкус кислого сопоставим с запахом розы?

----------


## AlexТ

> Какими конкретно характеристиками вкус кислого сопоставим с запахом розы?


Ощущение вкуса кислого это один набор действий нейронов, ощущения запаха розы это другой набор действий нейронов. И эти два набора в принципе можно сравнить и различить.

----------


## Greedy

> Ощущение вкуса кислого это один набор действий нейронов, ощущения запаха розы это другой набор действий нейронов. И эти два набора в принципе можно сравнить и различить.


Вместо того, чтобы сравнить, Вы начинаете объяснять, что-то про эти ощущения. А я прошу провести сравнение. Мне всё равно, как Вы это сделаете. Просто сравните, и скажите, чем одно отличается от другого. На языке ощущений, естественно.

Или Вы, в принципе, отрицаете психический опыт? Для Вас - это всё взаимодействие нейронов? Для Вас приятное, вкусное, мягкое не обладает самостоятельной ценностью?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вместо того, чтобы сравнить, Вы начинаете объяснять, что-то про эти ощущения. А я прошу провести сравнение. Мне всё равно, как Вы это сделаете. Просто сравните, и скажите, чем одно отличается от другого. На языке ощущений, естественно.


Приятное ощущение отличается от не приятного ощущения. Разные ощущения.




> Или Вы, в принципе, отрицаете психический опыт? Для Вас - это всё взаимодействие нейронов? Для Вас приятное, вкусное, мягкое не обладает самостоятельной ценностью?


Почему, допустим, Петя ощущает другое чем Вася? Почему Петя не может ощутить то что ощущает Вася?

Ответ: Разные процессы в мозгу = разные ощущения. У Пети один процесс, и Васи другой процесс.  Было бы странно если бы Петя мог ощутить 100% то что Вася.

Конечно "психический опыт" есть. Только это зависит от сложной функции нейронов в мозгу.

----------


## Greedy

> Приятное ощущение отличается от не приятного ощущения. Разные ощущения.


Чем они похожи? Чем похоже ощущение кислого на ощущение мягкого?
Если ощущения материальны, то Вам не составит труда выявить "атом ощущения" как у кислого, так и мягкого, и сравнить эти "атомы ощущения".




> Конечно "психический опыт" есть. Только это зависит от сложной функции нейронов в мозгу.


Зависит или равняется?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть сознание это отдельная субстанция которая может разделиться с телом, и я полагаю, "прыгнуть" с мертвого тела в новое зарождающиеся тело?  ???


Нет. Подобное представление о "перерождении" неверное и потому является основой для возникновения сомнений (вичикиччха). А они в свою очередь являются одним из пяти препятствий (ниварана) ясному пониманию Истины и духовному продвижению. Оно и понятно, в большинстве случаев сомнения возникают в предмете, который сомнителен. Будда критиковал тех, кто понимал сознание таким образом. Один из учеников Будды, по имени Сати, полагал, что Наставник учил: "Это то же самое сознание, что переселяется и странствует повсюду". Будда спросил его о том, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: "Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там". 
На что Будда ему возразил: "разве ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами сознание, как возникающее из условий?"
Т.е. не нужно пытаться понять "перерождение" в контексте переселения некоего сознания. Это говорит о недостаточном понимании положений Дхаммы, в частности нужно обратить внимание на рассмотерние бессамостности (Анатты). И если мы сможем понять, что в этой жизни мы можем продолжать быть без постоянной, неизменной сущности, подобной Душе или Самости, тогда мы сможем понять и то, что после прекращения деятельности тела все те силы и энергии (телесные и психические), составляющие так называемое существо, получая подпитку в виде жажды (танха) и каммы, основанных на неведении, никуда бесследно не исчезают, а находят своё продолжение в иной форме существования, в соответствии с каммой.  Здесь нужно понимание Взаимозависимого возникновения. Это одно из самых сложных положений Учения Будды, понять его, значить понять Дхамму. А это очень непросто и с наскока понять это не получиться. В начале Маханидана сутты Будда обращается к Ананде: _«Это Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Ананда, глубоко, и представляется глубоким»._

p.s. Вместо культивирования сомнений, дабы оправдывать свою ленность и страх продвигаться на пути, лучше признавать, что на данный момент у нас просто нет должного понимания и практического опыта (в т.ч. опыта джхан) в отношении каких-то сложных моментов Учения. В этом случае хорошо помнить о Будде, об Архатах и учителях, которые всем этим обладают и смогли добиться того, чего у нас пока нет.

----------

Secundus (09.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2012), Богдан Б (08.08.2012), Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. не нужно пытаться понять "перерождение" в контексте переселения некоего сознания. Это говорит о недостаточном понимании положений Дхаммы, в частности нужно обратить внимание на рассмотерние бессамостности (Анатты). И если мы сможем понять, что в этой жизни мы можем продолжать быть без постоянной, неизменной сущности, подобной Душе или Самости, тогда мы сможем понять и то, что после прекращения деятельности тела все те силы и энергии (телесные и психические), составляющие так называемое существо, получая подпитку в виде жажды (танха) и каммы, основанных на неведении, никуда бесследно не исчезают, а находят своё продолжение в иной форме существования, в соответствии с каммой.


В грубом приближении это и даёт то самое перерождающееся сознание - некий поток психического опыта, который не прекращается со смертью, а продолжается в другом теле.
Т.е., в любом случае, необходимо признать, что психический опыт не является материей.
Если же мы психический опыт отрицаем, то для нас, вообще, не применимо учение об освобождении от страданий, так как мы отрицаем страдание как таковое.
Какой смысл говорить, что резать ножом плоть - это больно. Это, всего-лишь, нейронные процессы в мозгу.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.08.2012), Тао (07.08.2012), Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Чем они похожи? Чем похоже ощущение кислого на ощущение мягкого?
> Если ощущения материальны, то Вам не составит труда выявить "атом ощущения" как у кислого, так и мягкого, и сравнить эти "атомы ощущения".


Не "атом ощущения" а триллионы импульсов в нейронах. В принципе это можно описать и сравнить один набор функций с другим.




> Зависит или равняется?


В любом случае, что происходит с мозгом влияет на то что происходит с умом. И конец мозга = конец этого ума.




> Какой смысл говорить, что резать ножом плоть - это больно. Это, всего-лишь, нейронные процессы в мозгу.


Боль неприятна, и часто это сигнал что бы что то не делать. Конечно всё это состоит из триллионов нейронных импульсов.

----------


## AlexТ

> Будда критиковал тех, кто понимал сознание таким образом. Один из учеников Будды, по имени Сати, полагал, что Наставник учил: "Это то же самое сознание, что переселяется и странствует повсюду". Будда спросил его о том, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: "Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там". 
> На что Будда ему возразил: "разве ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами сознание, как возникающее из условий?"Т.е. не нужно пытаться понять "перерождение" в контексте переселения некоего сознания.


Если перерождение это не переселение некоторого сознания, или причинно-следственного потока сознаний, то какая связь между умершим Петей, и рождающимся Васей?   Как последний момент сознания  Пети обуславливает первый момент сознания Васи (_как я пытаюсь себе обьяснить перерождение_)? И также, как запас каммы переходит от Пети к Васи?

----------


## Greedy

> Не "атом ощущения" а триллионы импульсов в нейронах. В принципе это можно описать и сравнить один набор функций с другим.


Вы подменяете объект исследования. Вместо ощущения как такового, говорите про то, что в этот момент происходит в мозгу.

Говоря простым языком, когда Вас спрашивает врач, где у Вас болит, какого характера эта боль, Вы отвечаете, что это нейронный процесс в мозгу.
Хотя очевидно, что Вы в состоянии сказать, и где болит, и какого характера возникшая боль.
Если Вас попросят сравнить боли в разных частях тела, то Вы сможете описать, чем они отличаются и чем похожи. Не прибегая к выявлению механизмов, происходящих в нейронах. Вы сможете отличить одну боль от другой, даже ничего на зная о существования мозга.
Вот это и есть говорить на уровне ощущений.

Но если Вас попросить сравнить боль и запах розы, то здесь у Вас сразу же возникнет проблема. Это ощущения разных сознаний. И сравнить Вы их никак не сможете.

----------


## AlexТ

Может быть "простой язык" и более технический язык говорят об одном и тоже и вопрос в семантике?

Почему "_ощущение как такое_" не может быть, говоря технически, действием множеством импульсов в мозгу? 
Действие множества нейронов в мозгу = такоето ощущение.

А мысли "_триллионы нейронов работают так то_" это другой процесс нейронов в мозгу.

Можно ли иметь ощущение без действия нейронов в мозгу? Нет. Если изменить действие нейронов в мозгу, измениться ощущение...


Ваши вопросы стали намного тяжелее. Поздравляю!

----------


## sergey

Wyrd, из ваших сообщений у меня почему-то сложилось впечатление (уже не помню почему), что вы по роду занятий связаны с естественными науками - учеба или работа связана с физикой. Если я не ошибся, то возможно ваш вопрос связан и с этим? Я помню, что летом на каникулах после 1 курса (в 1980 г.  :Smilie:  ) института (я учился на физика) меня мучали схожие вопросы или скорее ощущение. Когда много изучаешь что-то, это видимо влияет на восприятие в целом, задает какие-то шаблоны мышления и т.д. У меня было ощущение бессмысленности - есть атомы, электроны, из них выстроенные клетки, мозг, все это как-то по законам физики функционирует и возникает иллюзия живого существа, сознания и т.д. Прошло время и мировоззрение изменилось. Во-первых понятно, что физика - это всегда некое огрубление, пренебрежение какими-то факторами, которые мы считаем несущественными, и построение схемы из того, что считаем существенным. Но когда мы из множества схем строим экстраполяцию - как из физики модель сознания, за счет этих огрублений на каждом из множества шагов мы получаем неточность, которые складываются, перемножаются, и мы получаем результат, на валидность которого сложно рассчитывать. Какие-то такие  в частности рассуждения. В общем эти идеи, угнетавшие меня когда-то, перестали довлеть и проблемы мозга представляются вообще несущественными.
Разве что в плане здорового образа жизни.

Во-вторых, то, о чем я уже написал в этой теме. И мы этим практически пользуемся. Чтобы узнать что-то мы изучаем это, читаем книги, делаем опыты, но не пьем какие-то химические лекарства. Чтобы опровергнуть чьи-то взгляды мы используем логику, контрпримеры, призываем к опыту оппонента, но не действуем на него электрическим током.  
Я уже написал, что идеи, чувства, устремления передаются от человека к человеку, перешагивая физические границы тела, и от поколения поколению, перешагивая границы времени жизни. Сколько в нас как личностях такого, что получено из прошлого? Очень много. И многое перейдет в будущее, когда тела будут гнить и истлевать в земле. 
В-третьих, начну с немного оффтопа. Если исходить из вульгарного материализма, то мысли ограничены черепной коробкой.
Но если рассматривать содержание сознания, то вовсе нет. Мы вспоминаем о путешествии куда-то. Где наш ум? Там, в другом месте и времени. Мы думаем о далеком друге - наши мысли там, где он. Мы смотрим на дерево в саду, где наш ум? На (и/или в) дереве. Мы практикуем безграничную метту и Будда говорит в Метта-сутте: "пребывайте с безграничным умом с любовью ко всей вселенной" ...
Нередко рассказывают об атмосферных явлениях, происходящих в месте ретритов. Я был несколько раз свидетелем явлений, которые наверное можно интерпретировать по-разному даже с буддийской точки зрения, но я думаю, что в частности можно - как проявление действия ума, простирающегося заметно за пределы тела. Когда видишь такие вещи, это все же меняет картину мира.

P.S. И еще, на мой взгляд стоит различать непосредственно воспринимаемое, непосредственно данное нам, и умопостроения, призрачные картины, построенные в уме. Хотя бы просто отличать первое от второго. Психические феномены даны нам непосредственно - наши эмоции, мысли и т.д. Нейроны, атомы, биохимические реакции в мозгу - это всё мы непосредственно в обычной жизни не видим, а представляем (воображаем) в уме. Т.е. это активностью ума порождаемые картинки в сознании (если говорить с точки зрения содержания сознания).

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я уже написал, что идеи, чувства, устремления передаются от человека к человеку, перешагивая физические границы тела, и от поколения поколению, перешагивая границы времени жизни.


Звуковая или электромагнитная волна может. Это влияет на действие в мозгу который получил это. Эти волны можно измерить.

А как быть с перерождением и кармой?





> Если исходить из вульгарного материализма, то мысли ограничены черепной коробкой.


Если ударить стенку молотком, своё сознание не измениться. Если ударить свою голову, которая находится в другом месте чем стена, то да...  Можно даже изменить своё поведение на оставшуюся жизнь.




> Но если рассматривать содержание сознания, то вовсе нет. Мы вспоминаем о путешествии куда-то. Где наш ум? Там, в другом месте и времени. Мы думаем о далеком друге - наши мысли там, где он. Мы смотрим на дерево в саду, где наш ум? На (и/или в) дереве. Мы практикуем безграничную метту - наш ум 
> расширяется на всю вселенную, безгранично.


Ум, как я написал, в мозгу. Но ум может думать о разном, о разных местах.




> Нередко рассказывают об атмосферных явлениях, происходящих в месте ретритов. Я был несколько раз свидетелем явлений, которые наверное можно интерпретировать по-разному даже с буддийской точки зрения, но я думаю, что в частности можно - как проявление действия ума, простирающегося заметно за пределы тела. Такой опыт для меня был с одной стороны вдохновляющим, с другой - он все же меняет картину мира.


Люди любят давать слишком много значения и мощи своим мыслям. Может было просто совпадение?

----------


## AlexТ

Допустим мы возьмём две версии:

а) Сознание = действию нейронов в мозгу
б) Сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу, но не является ими.

Какая разница между а и б в контексте перерождений?

----------


## Greedy

> Может быть "простой язык" и более технический язык говорят об одном и тоже и вопрос в семантике?


Является ли физическая боль чем-то, что мы можем рассмотреть отдельно, самостоятельно, не вовлекаясь в изучение электро-химических процессов в мозгу?
Можем. На приёме у врача мы делаем это, не задумываясь.

Мы не говорим, что физическая боль не сопровождается процессами в мозгу. Сопровождается.
Но когда Вы ставите знак тождества между ощущением и происходящем в мозгу, то тем самым Вы говорите, что словами "сильная", "текучая", "пульсирующая" мы описываем не некую самостоятельную сущность, а электро-химический процесс в мозгу. Это этот процесс в мозгу "сильный", "текучий", "пульсирующий".

----------


## AlexТ

> Является ли физическая боль чем-то, что мы можем рассмотреть отдельно, самостоятельно, не вовлекаясь в изучение электро-химических процессов в мозгу?
> Можем. На приёме у врача мы делаем это, не задумываясь.
> 
> Мы не говорим, что физическая боль не сопровождается процессами в мозгу. Сопровождается.
> Но когда Вы ставите знак тождества между ощущением и происходящем в мозгу, то тем самым Вы говорите, что словами "сильная", "текучая", "пульсирующая" мы описываем не некую самостоятельную сущность, а электро-химический процесс в мозгу. Это этот процесс в мозгу "сильный", "текучий", "пульсирующий".


Допустим что Ум и сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу, но не является ими.   

Как это можно использовать что бы доказать перерождение?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В грубом приближении это и даёт то самое перерождающееся сознание - некий поток психического опыта, который не прекращается со смертью, а продолжается в другом теле.


Ну если в грубом приближении, то да. ) Например в случе лесного пожара мы тоже иногда говорим, что огонь движется по лесу. Хотя в действительности нет никакого самобытного огня, который перепрыгивал бы от дерева к дереву; огонь- это непостоянный процесс, где каждый момент горения, исчезая, обуславливает новый, при этом создается видимость непрерывного, цельного огня. Аналогично, если мы разовьем мощную осознанность посредством джханы, то сможем увидеть, как один момент сознания влияет на следующий. Хотя прежде он казался нам цельным и неразрывным познаванием; в этом невежестве относительно природы ума коренятся все самостные воззрения относительно сознания, в т.ч. материалистические, когда сознание полагается функцией мозга (по сути материи).




> Если же мы психический опыт отрицаем, то для нас, вообще, не применимо учение об освобождении от страданий, так как мы отрицаем страдание как таковое.


Я вообще не понимаю, как можно отрицать очевидные вещи? )

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я вообще не понимаю, как можно отрицать очевидные вещи? )


Когда то, до новых знаний, геоцентрическая модель вселенной была "само очевидна". Мы ведь видим что солнце движется, и мы же чувствуем что земля не движется! Как земля может быть круглой если всё падает вниз и люди бы упали с нижней части земли?!

Может такое дело с мозгом и сознанием.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.08.2012), Сергей Ч (07.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Когда то геоцентрическая модель вселенной была "само очевидна". Мы ведь видим что солнце движется, и мы же чувствуем что земля не движется! Как земля может быть круглой если все падает в низ и люди бы упали с нижней части земли.


Вспоминайте это почаще, когда возникают мысли об "очевидности" равенства _Мозг = Сознание_. )

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вспоминайте это почаще, когда возникают мысли об "очевидности" равенства _Мозг = Сознание_. )


Это берётся также из новых знаний и исследований. Это с начала, до знаний и исследований может быть не очевидно. Дуализм кажется больше очевидным... Но это не значит что дуализм верен. 

Допустим что Ум и сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу, но не является ими.
Как это можно использовать что бы доказать перерождение?

----------


## Greedy

> Допустим что Ум и сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу, но не является ими.   
> 
> Как это можно использовать что бы доказать перерождение?


Тогда в отношении сознания также должен действовать закон причинного возникновения. Оно не может появляться из ниоткуда, и прекращаться без следа.
В этом случае субстанциональной причиной (обладающей той же природой) сознания будет являться предыдущий момент сознания. В этом случае мы не говорим о том, в кого переродится сознание после смерти тела. Но первый момент сознания в момент зачатия обусловлен неким предыдущим моментом сознания, которое, очевидно, с этим новым телом связано не было.

Пример с распространением огня в лесу в этом случае приемлем. Огонь, пылающий на одном дереве, даёт "жизнь" огню на следующем дереве. Только сознание, в какой-то мере, более изолировано. Потоки сознания не смешиваются друг с другом.

----------


## AlexТ

Если "Ум и сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу" то тогда то что случается с мозгом, случается и с сознанием. Смерть мозга = смерть сознания.

Допустим мы возьмём пример огня в лесу. Если пропадёт кислород, или то что может гореть, и.т.д. то пропадёт и огонь. Огонь не является кислородом, или то что горит, но зависит от этого. 

Так и с мозгом. 

Даже если сознание отличается но зависит от мозга, это не исключает то что  мозг причина для сознания.

----------


## Greedy

> Даже если сознание отличается но зависит от мозга, это не исключает то что  мозг причина для сознания.


Чтобы мозг был субстанциальной причиной сознания, сознание должно быть материальным. Порождение сознания, мысли, например, тоже должны быть материальны. Содержание мыслей тоже должно быть материальным. Т.е. слон, о котором Вы подумали, должен быть материальным.
Но Вы, скорее скажете, что этот выдуманный слон - это процессы в мозгу. Процессы в мозгу материальны, значит и выдуманный слон - материален.

Но реальный материальный слон действует и взаимодействует с материей.
Выдуманный же слон реальным функционалом слона не обладает. Т.е., либо мы окончательно сошли с ума, и считаем материальные процессы в мозгу неким слоном.
Либо этот выдуманный слон относится к нематериальным явлениям.

Если это нематериальное явление, то материальный мозг не может являться его субстанциальной причиной, потому что будет нарушен принцип единой природы, т.е. мы будем иметь место возникновение из другого. В данном случае, характеристик нематериальности из того, что нематериальным не является.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Допустим что Ум и сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу, но не является ими.
> Как это можно использовать что бы доказать перерождение?


Для доказательства перерождения никак. Но это можно использовать для доказательства отсутствия души или самости. А "перерождение" нужно рассматривать с точки зрения самого факта появления "телесно-духовного устройства", называемого живым существом. Для этого нужно подумать о причинах появления мозга и других телесных явлений, на базе которых функционирует психика. Всё это объясняется Патичча-самуппадой. Она то и является ответом на вопрос «что такое жизнь?»




> "Если "Ум и сознание зависит от действия нейронов в мозгу" то тогда то что случается с мозгом, случается и с сознанием. Смерть мозга = смерть сознания."


Доля правды здесь есть. Но Будда не учил тому, что есть некое одно сознание, которое чувствует, думает, умирает вместе с телом (мозгом) или перерождается. Он говорил о шести видах сознания, каждое из которых возникает за счет  определнных условий.

Монахи, и что такое сознание? Есть эти шесть типов сознания: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием.

 Например "зрительное сознание" возникающее за счет глаза и видимых образов, возникает во вратах органа чувств (т.е. в глазу), лишь при условии глаза, видимых образов, света и внимания, но прекращается там и тогда, когда их (условий) более нет, поскольку условия изменились.  
Мы переживаем разные области мира с помощью разных чувств. Мы не можем слышать цвета, но можем их видеть. Так с помощью наших пяти телесных органов чувств глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела - мы переживаем только мир видимых образов, звуков, запахов, вкусов и осязаемых предметов. Но они представляют лишь часть мира, а не весь мир. А как же мысли и представления? Они тоже являются частью мира. Но их нельзя ощутить, нельзя воспринять через способности глаза, уха, языка, носа или тела. Но их все же можно воспринять через другую способность, какой и является ум. 
Исходя из этого рассмотрения, можно понять, что сама по себе материя не обладает способностью знать объект, за это отвечает психика, возникающая на основе материи: на основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание уха (процесс слышания) и т.д. Кроме того, на основе интеллекта (манас) возникает сознание интеллекта, - мысли, идеи, воображение, и т.д. Понятно, что все феномены, относящиеся к нама, имеют несколько иную природу нежели материя. А если так, то изучая материальный мир (в т.ч. работу мозга), мы можем наблюдать лишь одну сторону медали. Т.е. науке со своими материальными методами исследования сложно изучить феномен сознания, даже разделив мозг на атомы и на субатомные частицы, Вы не обнаружите там это самое ощущение "Я есть" и другие мысли. А они есть. ) Следовательно, для "исследования" природы подобных феноменов нужны какие-то иные методы. Вот почему с помощью науки нельзя стать Архатом, хотя можно улучшить условия жизни. )

----------

Богдан Б (08.08.2012), Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Чтобы мозг был субстанциальной причиной сознания, сознание должно быть материальным.


Почему сознание не может быть материальным?




> Но реальный материальный слон действует и взаимодействует с материей.


Да. 




> Выдуманный же слон реальным функционалом слона не обладает.


Да.




> Либо этот выдуманный слон относится к нематериальным явлениям.


Фантазия это процесс в мозгу.




> Если это нематериальное явление, то материальный мозг не может являться его субстанциальной причиной, потому что будет нарушен принцип единой природы, т.е. мы будем иметь место возникновение из другого. В данном случае, характеристик нематериальности из того, что нематериальным не является.


Все явления зависят от материи.

----------


## AlexТ

> Для доказательства перерождения никак. Но это можно использовать для доказательства отсутствия души или самости.


Я согласен что Души, Атмана, нет.




> А "перерождение" нужно рассматривать с точки зрения самого факта появления "телесно-духовного устройства", называемого живым существом. Для этого нужно подумать о причинах появления мозга и других телесных явлений, на базе которых функционирует психика.


Какая связь между умершим Петей, который якобы переродился как Вася? Мозг появляется как натуральный биологический, химический, физический, и.т.д. процесс.




> Но Будда не учил тому, что есть некое одно сознание, которое чувствует, думает, умирает вместе с телом (мозгом) или перерождается. Он говорил о шести видах сознания, каждое из которых возникает за счет  определнных условий.


И какой механизм переноса каммы, накопленных а/кусала качеств, и заблуждение "Я есть"   от умершего Пети который переродился как Вася?




> Например "зрительное сознание" возникающее за счет глаза и видимых образов, возникает во вратах органа чувств (т.е. в глазу), лишь при условии глаза, видимых образов, света и внимания, но прекращается там и тогда, когда их (условий) более нет, поскольку условия изменились.  
> Мы переживаем разные области мира с помощью разных чувств. Мы не можем слышать цвета, но можем их видеть. Так с помощью наших пяти телесных органов чувств глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела - мы переживаем только мир видимых образов, звуков, запахов, вкусов и осязаемых предметов.


В принципе согласен. Но как один набор сознаний связан с следующим? 

*Какая связь между кути и патисандхи читта?*

Почему Петя перерождается как Вася, а не случай когда мы имеем смерть одного человека (_набор читт, четасик, руп_) и рождение другого человека (_другой набор читт, четасик, и руп_)?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Какая связь между умершим Петей, который якобы переродился как Вася? Мозг появляется как натуральный биологический, химический, физический, и.т.д. процесс.


Причинно-следственная. Невежественная камма, накопленная Петей, после смерти физического тела, обусловила появление сознания в иной форме рождения. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа). Так на свет появляется Вася, другой человек, но причинно связанный с Петей. Внешне это выглядит как натуральный биологический, химический, физический, и.т.д. процесс, однако на внутреннем уровне - это продолжение потока сознания и того самого чувства "Я есть". 
Так невежественная камма объединяясь вместе с жаждой, создаёт безличную силу, которая поддерживает поток сознания, подобно тому, как автопилот управляет самолётом.
А теория о том, что сознание материально и что оно лишь фунция мозга никак по-моему не может объяснить природу появления самоощущения и страданий. И если материя без всякой на то причины смогла произвести мозг и ощущение "Я", у нынешнего Алекса, то где гарантия того, что она не произведёт его  вновь, после смерти Алекса? Причем очевидно, что этот процесс  никак нельзя прекратить, ибо действует он беспричинно, спонтанно, непонятно. ) Не было Алекса и вдруг матушка Земля захотела произвести его на свет. )) Ну абсурд же, не?
Понятно, что мозг людей как таковой - это в т.ч. продукт эволюционных изменений, но это вобщем. В частности, это не объясняет появление индивидуальности каждого отдельного человека.




> И какой механизм переноса каммы, накопленных а/кусала качеств, и заблуждение "Я есть" от умершего Пети который переродился как Вася?


Нет никакого Пети, который бы перерождался как Вася. Патичча-самуппада представляет собой пустой процесс, который пуст от Пети, от Васи, от души,  что переплывала бы из жизни в жизнь. Невежество было в предыдущей жизни. Оно обусловило возникновение волевых конструкций (формирователей). Волевые конструкции обусловили возникновение сознания в этом рождении. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа) в этом рождении. Особенности вновь родившегося человека, его мозга, место его рождения, условия его жизни, "врожденные" тенденции ума и т.д., всё это зависит от каммы. Вот Вам и "механизм" её передачи. 
Просто если Вы будете мыслить исключительно в рамках каких-то распространенных воззрений, например материализма, то вряд ли сможете продвигаться в понимании Патичча-самуппады, в которой и заключена суть буддийского понимания "перерождения".

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Причинно-следственная. Невежественная камма, накопленная Петей, после смерти физического тела, обусловила появление сознания в иной форме рождения. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа). Так на свет появляется Вася, другой человек, но причинно связанный с Петей. Внешне это выглядит как натуральный биологический, химический, физический, и.т.д. процесс, однако на внутреннем уровне - это продолжение потока сознания и того самого чувства "Я есть".


Мой вопрос: если сознание обусловлено действием нейронов в мозгу, то как прекращение действий этих нейронов (_кути читта, умер Петя_) может физически повлиять на другой мозг (_патисандхи читта, развивается Вася в утробе матери_) который может находиться очень далеко?  






> А теория о том, что сознание материально и что оно лишь фунция мозга никак по-моему не может объяснить природу появления самоощущения и страданий.


Вот именно. Это не абстрактная философия. Если изменить действие мозга то всегда изменяется действие ума. Мы всё лучше и лучше можем предсказать результаты того или иного повреждения на мозга на действие ума.






> И если материя без всякой на то причины смогла произвести мозг и ощущение "Я", у нынешнего Алекса, то где гарантия того, что она не произведёт его  вновь, после смерти Алекса? Причем очевидно, что этот процесс  никак нельзя прекратить, ибо действует он беспричинно, спонтанно, непонятно. ) Не было Алекса и вдруг матушка Земля захотела произвести его на свет. )) Ну абсурд же, не?


У меня кстати была похожая идея. Если ощущение первого лица "Я"  это такоето действие нейронов, то что будет когда (возможно через миллиарды лет, в другой вселенной, через милиарды больших взрывов) у какогото мозга у ребёнка повториться такое действие... Получается перерождение...


Но... Как можно это остановить? Будет вечно перерождение... Кошмар!





> Нет никакого Пети, который бы перерождался как Вася.


Я говорил используя обычные понятия. Конечно Атмана я не постулирую.

Какая материальная связь между кути и патисандхи читта?  Если мы допустим идеализм, то проблем тут нет. Но наблюдения ставят идеализм под сомнение...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мой вопрос: если сознание обусловлено действием нейронов в мозгу, то как прекращение действий этих нейронов (_кути читта, умер Петя_) может физически повлиять на другой мозг (_патисандхи читта, развивается Вася в утробе матери_) который может находиться очень далеко?


Даже если считать, что сознание обусловлено действием нейронов, то это ведь не значит что есть только нейроны, а сознание - это абстрактная категория. В противном случае не было бы никакой обратной связи - например гнев или злость может вызывать коллапс этих самых нейронов и причинить осязаемый физический вред различным органам. Хотя у человека есть выбор- давать волю гневу или нет.




> У меня кстати была похожая идея. Если ощущение первого лица "Я" это такоето действие нейронов, то что будет когда (возможно через миллиарды лет, в другой вселенной, через милиарды больших взрывов) у какогото мозга у ребёнка повториться такое действие... Получается перерождение...


Ощущение "Я" - это не какое-то особое действие нейронов. У многих чувствующих существ нет мозга, однако всё равно у них прослеживается некая индивидуальность, выражающаяся в наличии сознания и чувств- например осязания.




> Но... Как можно это остановить? Будет вечно перерождение... Кошмар!


Вот и я про тоже, кошмар, а не теория. Ни логики ни спасения! )




> Какая материальная связь между кути и патисандхи читта? Если мы допустим идеализм, то проблем тут нет. Но наблюдения ставят идеализм под сомнение...


Тут логично предположить, что психические энергии, составляющие личность, некоторым образом сохраняются после смерти физического тела и формируют новую личность. Но вряд ли стоит считать это идеализмом, потому как это будет сильным упрощением Патичча-самупады, в которой психические энергии находятся таки во взаимосвязи с телесными явлениями. Всё таки не зря говорят, что обычным рассудком нельзя полностью постичь Взаимозависимое возникновение. _"Глубоко Взаимозависимое возникновение, и глубоки его признаки."_ А непонимание Взаимозависимого возникновения и есть фундаментальное, глобальное неведение, на базе которого формируется жажда и производится камма, поддерживающие непрерывность бытия.

Что касается связи. Например бывают люди, которые не помнят даже вчерашний день, но их личность сохраняется. Т.е. человек может не помнить тех или иных событий прошлого сознательно, но все равно следы этих событий влияют на его поведение и даже на телесные признаки.  Например по исследованиям Яна Стивенсона вид смерти может даже отражаться в виде родимых пятен в следующем перерождении:

http://www.sinor.ru/~che/birthmarks.htm

----------

Федор Ф (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Даже если считать, что сознание обусловлено действием нейронов, то это ведь не значит что есть только нейроны, а сознание - это абстрактная категория.


Это означает причинность сознания от этого мозга... А когда этот мозг прекратиться то это сознание прекратиться. ...




> В противном случае не было бы никакой обратной связи - например гнев или злость может вызывать коллапс этих самых нейронов и причинить осязаемый физический вред различным органам. Хотя у человека есть выбор- давать волю гневу или нет.


Говоря точно, свободы воли нет. Нету свободного выбора дать волю гневу или нет. Есть только поток феноменов.




> Ощущение "Я" - это не какое-то особое действие нейронов.


Taк оно и есть с находками современной нейробиологии.




> У многих чувствующих существ нет мозга, однако всё равно у них прослеживается некая индивидуальность, выражающаяся в наличии сознания и чувств- например осязания.


О каких существ вы говорите? 
Если нет мозга, то ещё есть нервная система которая может иметь простые рефлексные действия.  




> Вот и я про тоже, кошмар, а не теория. Ни логики ни спасения! )


Правда не должна быть тем что мы хотим. Мир таков какой он есть, и больше никакой. 
Когда то я боялся полной смерти, а сейчас думаю "_почему я считаю себя настолько важным что бы жить дольше_?"





> Тут логично предположить, что психические энергии, составляющие личность, некоторым образом сохраняются после смерти физического тела


В том то и дело что сознание не может быть вне функции мозга, нервной системы, и таких материальных причин.




> Что касается связи. Например бывают люди, которые не помнят даже вчерашний день, но их личность сохраняется. Т.е. человек может не помнить тех или иных событий прошлого сознательно, но все равно следы этих событий влияют на его поведение и даже на телесные признаки.


Только что рождённый младенец не ведёт себя как взрослый человек который умер, и прошлая личность не сохранилась.


Если посмотреть на действия и поведение младенца, то не видно связи с прошлым умершим взрослым человеком.




> Например по исследованиям Яна Стивенсона вид смерти может даже отражаться в виде родимых пятен в следующем перерождении:


Случайные совпадения. На земле 6+ миллиардов людей. Можно подобрать и найти совпадения.

----------


## Greedy

> Сообщение от Greedy
> 
> 
> Либо этот выдуманный слон относится к нематериальным явлениям.
> 
> 
> Фантазия это процесс в мозгу.


Про фантазию можно сказать, что она материальна.
А что Вы скажите про содержимое этой фантазии.
Слон в этой фантазии материален? Или Вы отрицаете существование такого слона? Его нет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У меня кстати была похожая идея. Если ощущение первого лица "Я" это такоето действие нейронов, то что будет когда (*возможно через миллиарды лет, в другой вселенной, через милиарды больших взрывов*) у какогото мозга у ребёнка повториться такое действие... *Получается перерождение*...
> Но...
> Как можно это остановить? Будет вечно перерождение... Кошмар!


Не задумывайтесь о всякой фигне (8БП в этом помогает), тогда кошмар пройдёт.

----------

Magan Poh (08.08.2012), Кузьмич (08.08.2012), Сергей Ч (08.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Про фантазию можно сказать, что она материальна.
> А что Вы скажите про содержимое этой фантазии.
> Слон в этой фантазии материален? Или Вы отрицаете существование такого слона? Его нет?


На то что фантазия указывает "_заяц с рогами_" не существует.  Но мысль как био-химический процесс или производное от этого, в физическом смысле, реальна.

----------


## AlexТ

> Не задумывайтесь о всякой фигне (8БП в этом помогает), тогда кошмар пройдёт.


Вера в перерождение помогает практике Б8П. 

Без перерождения, в париниббану попасть можно быстро.

Б8П не отрицает думание.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вера в перерождение помогает практике Б8П.


Это из какой сутты?
По-моему, раз 8БП освобождает от страдания, то он должен освобождать и от страдания, вызванного навязчивыми мыслями "я буду снова рождён".




> Без перерождения, в париниббану попасть можно быстро.


Все равно придётся 8БП практиковать до смерти.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это из какой сутты?


Из МН76:



> Sandaka a wise man reflects, this good teacher upholds this view and declares. There are no results for gifts-re--and there is nothing after death. If the words of these teachers are true, I should not do anything. I should not live the holy life. After death my teacher and I become equal in our recluseship. I who do not even believe it. We both get anihilated and destroyed after death. Unnecessarily these good teachers went naked and wore a knot on the head, did austerities yoked to standing and pulling out hairs of the head and beard. As for me, I lived surrounded by wife and children, enjoyed wearing Kashmire clothes, bearing flowers and scents, and earning gold and silver. I become equal with these good teachers after death. Knowing what and seeing what should I lead the holy life under these teachers. He knowing this is not a holy life turns away from it. Sandaka, this is the first holy life the Blessed One who knows and sees, is perfect and rightfully enlightened has declared should not be lived, which the wise man if possible does not live, and even if he lives is not convinced that it is merit.
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...andaka-e1.html


Так же в Махаянских Трактатах: Лам Рим, книга Васубандху, (_учителя Khedrup Je?_), и.т.д., есть похожее учение что вера в другие жизни важна. 




> По-моему, раз 8БП освобождает от страдания, то он должен освобождать и от страдания, вызванного навязчивыми мыслями "я буду снова рождён".
> Все равно придётся 8БП практиковать до смерти.


Если человек может стать Архатом в этой жизни. А если практика приносит больше боли?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это означает причинность сознания от этого мозга... А когда этот мозг прекратиться то это сознание прекратиться. ...


 Понятно, что с прекращением деятельности мозга  сознание, находящее в нем опору, не может больше пребывать в этом теле, поэтому в реальности мы не наблюдаем "живых мертвецов". Но сам факт бытия, и камма, его форма, являются теми двигающими силами, благодаря которым после того, как жизнь закончилась смертью (с которой сознательная жизнь как бы обрывается), элементы, входящие в состав субстрата данной личности, начинают сочетаться вновь. Будда говорил, что сознание зависит от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, что оно не может существовать независимо от них, _"и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться"._ И пока не произойдет приостановка или пресечения движения в этом направлении, то колесо бытия автоматически должно продолжать свое вращение, вследствии безначальной инерции, поддерживаемой жаждой.
Тот факт, что данное лицо не подавило своих страстей и не поняло, что оно должно было это сделать, а, напротив, увлеклось бытием, будучи всецело охвачено вихрем жизни, называется его _заблуждением или омраченностью_. Благодаря ей те элементы, которые, сочетаясь, составляют человека, и то, что он переживает, не могли успокоиться; они продолжают волноваться и сочетаться вновь, являясь, таким образом, материалом для образования данной личности в настоящее время. Непрекращенное волнение элементов прошлой жизни объясняет, таким образом, сам факт бытия следующего перерождения.




> Говоря точно, свободы воли нет. Нету свободного выбора дать волю гневу или нет. Есть только поток феноменов.


Если "Свободная Воля" подразумевает волю, независимую от условий, независимую от причин и следствий, то да, такая воля не существует. Ничто, телесное или духовное, не может быть абсолютно свободным в этом мире, когда все обусловленно и относительно. Мы не можем например сделаться сильными и здоровыми просто изъявив свою волю. Для этого нужно трудиться над созданием причин. Т.е. некая "относительная свобода воли", ограниченная причинами, всё же есть.




> О каких существ вы говорите? 
>  Если нет мозга, то ещё есть нервная система которая может иметь простые рефлексные действия.


Наличиие нервной системы уже говорит о том, что мы имеем дело с чувствющим существом. Акт видения, слышания или осязания сами по себе не являются материальными, как например видимые органы чувств. Цвета, звуки, запахи, и т.д., перечисленные в ряду объективного, не являются  теми объектами, которые наблюдатель видит в теле другого существа. Имеются в виду те объекты, которые он сам видит и слышит. Например Вы не можете "увидеть" ощущение боли  другого человека. Таким образом, речь идёт о дхаммах,  о тех мгновенных специфических элементах, которые, вступая в мимолетные комбинации с сознанием и с другими элементами, образуют внешний и внутренний мир существа, его индивидуальность.




> В том то и дело что сознание не может быть вне функции мозга, нервной системы, и таких материальных причин.


Почему не может? Например в бестелесной сфере (в мире без форм), где у существ нет никакого мозга, присутствует сознание интеллекта (мано-винняна). Так что на мозге свет клином не сошелся. ) 




> Только что рождённый младенец не ведёт себя как взрослый человек который умер, и прошлая личность не сохранилась.
> Если посмотреть на действия и поведение младенца, то не видно связи с прошлым умершим взрослым человеком.


А младенец и не должен вести себя как взрослый, потому что он младенец! )) Как я уже писал, о перерождении мы говорим в контектсе непрерывности потока сознания, другими словами речь только о продолжении самоощущения, а не о "перепрыгивании" Пети в следующее рождение.  Непрекращенное волнение элементов прошлой жизни объясняет, таким образом, лишь сам факт бытия следующего перерождения. Первый момент новой жизни – пробуждение сознания. Существо находится в эмбриональном состоянии момента зачатия, однако в нескомбинированном еще виде имеются налицо все элементы. Ввиду преобладающей роли сознания принято называть первый момент новой жизни словом "сознание".




> Случайные совпадения. На земле 6+ миллиардов людей. Можно подобрать и найти совпадения.


Ну и зачем  культивировать подобным образом сомнения, от которых Вы потом желаете избавиться? ) Сомнения, как известно, тормозят процесс развития понимания каких-либо глубоких вещей.

----------

Богдан Б (09.08.2012), Федор Ф (09.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Понятно, что с прекращением деятельности мозга  сознание, находящее в нем опору, не может больше пребывать в этом теле, поэтому в реальности мы не наблюдаем "живых мертвецов". Но сам факт бытия, и камма, его форма, являются теми двигающими силами, благодаря которым после того, как жизнь закончилась смертью (с которой сознательная жизнь как бы обрывается), элементы, входящие в состав субстрата данной личности, начинают сочетаться вновь.


Вот интересно как конкретно происходит это сочетание и механизм этого.




> Почему не может? Например в бестелесной сфере (в мире без форм), где у существ нет никакого мозга, присутствует сознание интеллекта (мано-винняна). Так что на мозге свет клином не сошелся. )


Может быть жизнь в рупа/арупа лока это просто состояние ума (_зависяшегося от мозга_) у медитатора в джханах и арупа джханах.




> А младенец и не должен вести себя как взрослый, потому что он младенец! ))


Почему при жизни мы можем помнить прошлое в этой жизни, а младенец не может помнить прошлое до рождения? Самый менее проблематичный ответ это то что память зависит от мозга, который при смерти прекращается. Когда происходит рождение, мозг другой.

Вопрос в том что как мы знаем что продолжается "самоощущение" или  заблуждённое ощущение "я есть" ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Из МН76:
> _There are no results for gifts-re--and there is nothing after death. If the words of these teachers are true, I should not do anything._
> 
> Так же в Махаянских Трактатах: Лам Рим, книга Васубандху, (_учителя Khedrup Je?_), и.т.д., есть похожее учение что вера в другие жизни важна.


Тогда это называлось _другие жизни_ или_ перерождения_, а по смыслу это _последствия твоего дурного поведения_.--Мое поведение имеет последствия, которые даже после моей смерти на кого-то влияют. Никакой мистики.



> "Now, householders, of those contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — 'There is nothing given, nothing offered, nothing sacrificed. There is no fruit or result of good or bad actions. There is no this world, no next world, no mother, no father, no spontaneously reborn beings; no brahmans or contemplatives who, faring rightly and practicing rightly, proclaim this world and the next after having directly known and realized it for themselves' —* it can be expected that, shunning these three skillful activities* — good bodily conduct, good verbal conduct, good mental conduct —* they will adopt & practice these three unskillful activities*: bad bodily conduct, bad verbal conduct, bad mental conduct. Why is that? Because* those venerable contemplatives & brahmans do not see, in unskillful activities, the drawbacks, the degradation, and the defilement; nor in skillful activities the rewards of renunciation, resembling cleansing*.





> Если человек может стать Архатом в этой жизни. А если практика приносит больше боли?


For the seventh time venerable Godhika while abiding diligent to dispel touched the release of mind in concentration.
Then it occurred to venerable Godhika, up to the sixth time I fell away from that release of mind in concentration. What if I take my life?

----------


## Secundus

> ..."Алекса" не было до рождения, и не будет после смерти "Алекса" _(также как уже нету прошлой личности которая якобы умерла и переродилась в "Алекса"_).


вы часто повторяете эту фразу, видимо, она очень важный кирпичик в вашем понимании мира и отношения к себе,
я понял, что "Алекса" нет и не было,
но, скажите плиз, есть ли рождение и смерть ?

----------


## Secundus

> ...Все равно придётся 8БП практиковать до смерти.


вполне возможно, что еще в этой жизни вы освободитесь от 8БП, практики и смерти.

----------


## Secundus

> ...А если практика приносит больше боли?


пусть прозвучит пафосно, но значит это неправильная практика,
практика ничего не должна приносить, и уж тем более не должна выступать помехой,
практика это оставление, и один из ее "результатов" - оставление впоследствии и самой практики.

----------


## Secundus

очень важная тема, нижайше кланяюсь всем участвующим,




> ...Мы вспоминаем о путешествии куда-то. Где наш ум? Там, в другом месте и времени. Мы думаем о далеком друге - наши мысли там, где он. Мы смотрим на дерево в саду, где наш ум? На (и/или в) дереве..


мне бы хотелось дополнить ваш ответ если позволите и если я вас правильно понял: ум скорее не в другом месте и времени, он постоянно остается в здесь и сейчас, ум просто создает реконструкцию (путешествия, друга, дерева). То есть ум захватывается, но эта захваченность (и реконструкция) есть омрачение.

----------


## Greedy

> На то что фантазия указывает "_заяц с рогами_" не существует.  Но мысль как био-химический процесс или производное от этого, в физическом смысле, реальна.


В данном случае интересна не сама мысль (как био-химический процесс), а её содержимое.
Слон, как объект, внутри мысли существует или нет?
Если существует, то материален или нет это объект, находящийся внутри мысли.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Мне жалко людей которые попадаются на попсовые уловки типа "_Квантовая Механика доказывает что мы все связанны..._". 
> Ничего подобного нет и быть не может.


если внимательно посмотреть в недалекое прошлое, то мы увидим как мы обязаны многим незнакомым людям, 
без которых не состоялось бы наше рождение, детство, отрочество, юность, зрелость или старость, или даже встреча с Дхармой,
а это и есть всеобщая связанность.

----------

Pyro (09.08.2012), Федор Ф (09.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> вполне возможно, что еще в этой жизни вы освободитесь от 8БП, практики и смерти.


И Вам того же!

----------


## Федор Ф

> вполне возможно, что еще в этой жизни вы освободитесь от 8БП, практики и смерти.


Мы не освободимся от смерти в этой жизни, Ануар. Даже при самом лучшем варианте, хоть в последний раз  - умереть все равно придется. Даже Будде пришлось перенести болезнь и смерть. То, что рождено - должно умереть. Таков закон. И не надо плодить иллюзий. Смерть побеждается только в Париниббане. А вот от рождения можно и при этой жизни освободиться. При достижении Ниббаны уже точно не будет следующего рождения. Но смерти настоящего тела не избежать. Поэтому об архатах сказано, что они разрушили рождение. Но не сказано, что они разрушили смерть.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но смерти настоящего тела не избежать.


Тело--не йа, как сказано в Писании.  :Wink:

----------


## Secundus

> Мне сейчас кажется, что, возможно, нужно совершить какой-то прыжок в воззрении, и победить это чувство диссонанса между умом и проявлениями. Но не представляю, как.


быть может не отождествляться с умом, 
оставить и ум, и проявления, и диссонанс.

----------


## Secundus

> Мы не освободимся от смерти в этой жизни...  умереть все равно придется...


а если не отождествляться с телом, со смертью ?
говорят, представление "я умру" также ошибочно, как и "я есть",
в конце концов, кроме своих концепций (я, смерть и т.п.) у нас ничего нет.
Не эта ли та самая Свобода от всего, которую мы ищем ?

----------

Vladiimir (09.08.2012), Сергей Ч (09.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тело--не йа, как сказано в Писании.


Тело - не "я", но оно есть и умирать ему придется.
В Писании сказано, что перед смертью Будды, когда Ананда заплакал, Благословенный сказал:

 "Довольно, Ананда, не плачь! Не говорил ли я, что все, что  является  приятными и дорогими, непостоянно, подвержено изменению? Так как бы это могло быть, Ананда, — поскольку, все, что рождается, становится, является составным и подвержено распаду — как бы это могло быть, чтобы это  не умирало?"

После ухода Будды  Брахма Сахампати  произнес:

"Все существа в мире, все тела должны разрушиться:
Даже Учитель, бесценный в человеческом мире,
Могущественный и совершенный Будда скончался".

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот интересно как конкретно происходит это сочетание и механизм этого.


Также как и при нынешней жизни. Например на внешнем уровне каждый миг происходит отмирание и появление новых клеток мозга, да и всего тела. На внутреннем уровне - мы наблюдаем непостоянство психики. Движение или волнение, присущее дхаммам, является непосредственной причиной, обусловливающей новую конфигурацию элементов в новом вихре бытия после того, как в моменте, выражающемся в виде эмпирической смерти, данная трансформация прекращается. Однако при этом не прекращается безначальная инерция, заставляющая неуспокоившиеся элементы группироваться вновь. 

«В зависимости от шести элементов (земля, воздух, вода, ветер, пространство, сознание) возникает снисхождение существа в утробу. Когда есть снисхождение, появляется имя-форма. Из имени-и-формы как условия возникают шесть чувственных опор. Из шести чувственных опор как условия возникает контакт. Из контакта как условия возникает чувствование».

Поисходит рождение, появление нового мозга и т.д. Насколько я понимаю, сознание перерождения связано с шестой дверью чувств, мано (моделирующим интеллектом), и потому не требует тела. В новой жизни перегруппируемые частицы-дхаммы как бы устанавливаются вокруг того центрального пункта, сознания ("виджняны"), которое в виде необрывающейся нити проходит через весь период  трансформаций индивидуального потока. Это не значит, что сознание подобно душе или атману или что в своем существовании оно является независимым, постоянным и т.д. Сознание также как и всё в этом мире непостоянно, и в своем возникновении зависит от причин. Поток сознания поддерживают силы каммы и жажды, основанные на неведении относительно природы этого сознания. Оно кажется нам цельным и неразрывным познаванием, которое мы принимаем за свое "Я". Тогда как в действительности, оно является дискретным, представляющим собой неисчислимое количество моментов сознания. Чтобы ясно увидеть этот безличный процесс и освободиться от невежества, прекратив тем самым жажду к становлению и формирование новой каммы, нужна практика. Тот самый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.




> Может быть жизнь в рупа/арупа лока это просто состояние ума (зависяшегося от мозга) у медитатора в джханах и арупа джханах.


Очевидно, что состояния джханы не производятся мозгом, а развиваются с помощью практики. Иначе многие люди достигали бы джхан без всяких усилий. 




> Почему при жизни мы можем помнить прошлое в этой жизни, а младенец не может помнить прошлое до рождения? Самый менее проблематичный ответ это то что память зависит от мозга, который при смерти прекращается. Когда происходит рождение, мозг другой.


Как я уже писал, есть люди которые не помнят например вчерашний день, однако их личность при этом сохраняется. Также и в этом случае- простой человек (не Арья) не помнит прошлых рождений, однако поток сознания продолжается. 




> Вопрос в том что как мы знаем что продолжается "самоощущение" или  заблуждённое ощущение "я есть" ?


Да.

----------

Ittosai (09.08.2012), Федор Ф (09.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому об архатах сказано, что они разрушили рождение. Но не сказано, что они разрушили смерть.


Если они разрушили рождение, то следовательно разрушили и смерть:

«Когда есть рождение, есть смерть. С возникновением рождения, возникает смерть».


По христиански это звучит так: "Смерть! где твое жало?" )
Понятно, что будучи рожденным, физичсекое тело Архата подвержено разрушению, только этот факт у него уже не вызывает волнений ума и разлиных беспокойств, страхов или тревог. Потому что он видит вещи такими, каковы они есть.

----------

Wyrd (09.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> «Когда есть рождение, есть смерть. С возникновением рождения, возникает смерть».


Именно об этом я и говорю, Сергей. Если человек уже родился, то смерти ему не избежать. На этом и Будда акцентировал внимание перед смертью. Даже если это Архат или Будда. И для них смерть неизбежна. Но рождения для них уже не будет. А смерть будет только одна, последняя, как следствие рождения в этой жизни. *Потому что уже рожденное должно умереть*. Это слова Будды. И за эту цитату вы мне сказали спасибо. Именно поэтому во всех суттах сказано, что архат разрушил рождение, но ничего не говориться о смерти.  То есть архат  разрушил рождение (следующее), и следовательно, следующую смерть. Но смерти, как конца этой жизни ему не избежать. Впрочем, я уже повторяюсь.




> По христиански это звучит так: "Смерть! где твое жало?" )


В этом, кстати, их заблуждение. Христос, якобы, разрушил смерть утверждением вечной жизни. Но, как мы знаем, таковой не существует. Так что никакую смерть он не разрушил. Разрушить смерть смог только Будда достижением Париниббаны. Потому что после этой жизни, не будет больше другой жизни и другой смерти.




> Понятно, что будучи рожденным, физичсекое тело Архата подвержено разрушению, только этот факт у него уже не вызывает волнений ума и разлиных беспокойств, страхов или тревог. Потому что он видит вещи такими, каковы они есть.


Это да.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2012)

----------


## Good

> а если не отождествляться с телом, со смертью ?
> говорят, представление "я умру" также ошибочно, как и "я есть",
> в конце концов, кроме своих концепций (я, смерть и т.п.) у нас ничего нет.
> Не эта ли та самая Свобода от всего, которую мы ищем ?


Нет,не та :Smilie:  Потому, что завтра я опять попрошу тарелку борща у жены на обед :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Secundus

> Тело - не "я", но оно есть и умирать ему придется.


не следует одушевлять тело




> Если человек уже родился, то смерти ему не избежать.


"*В свое время вы поймете, что ваше истинное величие находится там, где заканчивается ваше существование*."
Шри Рамана Махариши

----------


## Федор Ф

> а если не отождествляться с телом, со смертью ?
> говорят, представление "я умру" также ошибочно, как и "я есть",
> в конце концов, кроме своих концепций (я, смерть и т.п.) у нас ничего нет.
> Не эта ли та самая Свобода от всего, которую мы ищем ?


Если не отождествляться с телом - то мы избежим страданий, да. 
НО! Будда никогда не говорил, что нет рождения и смерти  и страдания. Напротив! Он всегда подчеркивал, что ЕСТЬ СТРАДАНИЕ, ЕСТЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ, ЕСТЬ СМЕРТЬ. Существует закон взаимозависимого происхождения, где ясно сказано о рождении и смерти. Другой разговор, что мы знаем, как избежать перерождения, как выйти из этого порочного круга, как сделать так, чтобы больше не возникало рождений и смертей. "*Есть страдание*, нет страдающего. *Есть Путь*, нет идущего. *Есть Ниббана* - нет достигшего ее" 

Ты говоришь - ничего нет! Во-первых противоречишь Будде, во-вторых - не было бы ничего, зачем нам нужен был бы Путь? Какая надобность в Будде и Дхамме? Тебе ничего этого не нужно? Это освобождение? Это пофигизм примитивный, только и всего! Не зли меня, Ануар лучше! Мне нельзя нервничать. Лучше подумай серьезно о том, что я сказал.

Я тоже раньше думал, что ничего нет. И понимал и чувствовал так. А оказалось - есть! Представляешь? Вот ведь, что делается!

----------


## Wyrd

dixi

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2012)

----------


## Secundus

Большинство людей проводят всю свою жизнь в заточении — в темнице собственных мыслей. Они никогда не выходят за пределы узкого, созданного разумом личностного восприятия себя, которое обусловлено прошлым. 
Но в тебе, как и в других человеческих существах, есть такая мерность сознания, которая неизмеримо глубже мышления. Это сама суть того, кто ты есть. Мы можем называть ее присутствием, осознанностью, безусловным сознанием. В древних учениях это Христос внутри или твоя природа Будды. 
Найдешь эту мерность — и освободишь себя и мир от того страдания, которое навлекаешь на себя и других, когда созданное разумом «маленькое я» — это всё, что тебе известно, но оно правит твоей жизнью. Любовь, радость, творческое развитие, вместе с бесконечным внутренним покоем, не могут войти в твою жизнь иначе, чем через эту безусловную мерность сознания. 
Если ты способен понять, пусть случайно, что мысли, приходящие тебе на ум, — это просто мысли, если тебе удается проследить, стать свидетелем того, как происходит зарождение своих собственных реактивных ментально-эмоциональных моделей, — значит, эта мерность в тебе уже поднимается. Она возникает в тебе как осознанность, внутри которой живут мысли и эмоции — как вневременное внутреннее пространство, в котором твоя жизнь разворачивается и наполняется содержанием. 
Экхарт Толле

----------

Alekk (09.08.2012), Кунсанг (09.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Так это Экхарт Толле сказал? А я думал - ты. Читаю и думаю - "надо же, какой Ануар поэтичный!"
Ну и в чем тут оригинальность? Даже если все это верно - за рамки сансары это не выходит, мой друг прекрасный.
Что касается Христа внутри... Христос, вообще-то дэвой был. Это Небесный уровень. При чем здесь безусловное сознание? Которого, кстати, тоже не существует. Сознание обусловлено. Это Будда сказал, а не Экхарт Толле.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тело - не "я", но оно есть и умирать ему придется.


Тело есть название, данное присвоенным рупа-дхармам. Всё это хозяйство, конешно, непостоянное, ничейное и постоянно разваливается. А окончательный развал, когда и душонка в нём не удерживается, называется смертью.
К чему же тут громкие слова,--Смерть-де побеждается только в Париниббане? Цепляемся за концепции тела и смерти? : )

----------


## Федор Ф

> К чему же тут громкие слова,--Смерть-де побеждается только в Париниббане? Цепляемся за концепции тела и смерти? : )


За истину.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В чём истина, Фёдор?

----------


## Alekk

> Второе (порождение нематерии из материи) противоречит логики - появление у результата качеств, ни в каком виде не имеющихся у причины.


В Ламриме есть слова: "Ведь сказано Бхагаваном, что, когда из истинного анализа возникает огонь подлинного познания истины, он, подобно пламени, [вспыхнувшему] от трущихся сухих деревьев, сжигает "деревья" мыслетворения»"

Качества, не имеющихся у причины, могут появляться у результата. Именно так правильный анализ приводит к неаналитической мудрости.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> вы часто повторяете эту фразу, видимо, она очень важный кирпичик в вашем понимании мира и отношения к себе,
> я понял, что "Алекса" нет и не было,
> но, скажите плиз, есть ли рождение и смерть ?


Я понимаю что в Дзене, и вероятно в Махаяне, есть особенный на это ответ. Помню странные слова в "Сутра Сердце". 

С эмпирической т.з. и в той что мы живём, есть рождение ребенка и смерть старика. Да. Но самосущих феноменов нет.

Я не согласен с некоторыми т.з. которые говорят "_это целое состоит из частей и поэтому его нет так как ни одна часть не является целым_".

"_...ни одна часть не является целым_"  это неправильное сравнение. Конечно два разных феноменов не одно и тоже.
"_целое состоит из частей_" - это означает что целое существует как набор частей.

----------


## AlexТ

> Очевидно, что состояния джханы не производятся мозгом, а развиваются с помощью практики. Иначе многие люди достигали бы джхан без всяких усилий.


Производятся и измеряются. В джханах больше тхета-делта волн в мозгу.
http://www.samatha.org/eeg

Кстати, Piti, похож на контролируемый эпилептический припадок...





> Как я уже писал, есть люди которые не помнят например вчерашний день, однако их личность при этом сохраняется. Также и в этом случае- простой человек (не Арья) не помнит прошлых рождений, однако поток сознания продолжается.


Внешний наблюдатель может видеть материальную связь между Петей в среду и четверг, даже если Петя забыл о том что было в среду.

При смерти и рождении, мы не можем видеть материальную связь между умершим Петей и зачатком эмбриона который родиться как Вася.

----------


## Федор Ф

> В чём истина, Фёдор?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> В Ламриме есть слова: "Ведь сказано Бхагаваном, что, когда из истинного анализа возникает огонь подлинного познания истины, он, подобно пламени, [вспыхнувшему] от трущихся сухих деревьев, сжигает "деревья" мыслетворения»"
> 
> Качества, не имеющихся у причины, могут появляться у результата. Именно так правильный анализ приводит к неаналитической мудрости.


Т.е. Вы считаете, что неаналитическая мудрость - это некое новое состояние, которое рождает вместо аналитического познания?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Сообщение от Денис Евгеньев  
>  Цепляемся за концепции : )





> За истину.





> В чём истина, Фёдор?


Так вот... Не знаю даже, как это сказать и надо ли говорить. Впрочем, все равно. Ничто не имеет никакого значения. Как-то так случилось, что пошел дождь, создающий умиротворение... я слушал его, слушал. Не важно. Короче, я спросил у своего сердца, не  опираясь ни на какие взгляды и учения, даже  на свои собственные взгляды, в которых был утвержден пару часов назад. Просто посмотрел внутрь себя. И вдруг я понял... нет, не верно - *увидел*, что смерти нет. Ее нет, друзья мои. Есть или вечная сансара или освобождение от нее. Где здесь место смерти? Рассуждения ни при чем. Даже если я тысячу раз неправ - мне все-равно. Никакого смысла нет в спорах. Я знаю то, что знаю. А теперь я очень устал. Мне пора отдохнуть. Простите.

----------

Secundus (10.08.2012), Богдан Б (10.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Производятся и измеряются. В джханах больше тхета-делта волн в мозгу.
> http://www.samatha.org/eeg


Вы путаете производство джханы мозгом и её влияние на мозг. Если бы джхана производилась мозгом, то не нужно было бы развивать её практикой, она бы возникала сама собой. Джхана - очень труднодостижимое состояние, и в текстах она иногда именуется «сверхчеловеческим феноменом», поэтому замеры в вашей ссылке могли проводить просто в состоянии медитации, а не джханы. К тому же, бесформенные сферы достигаемые на основе четвёртой джханы - это и есть опыт бестелесного состояния. Мы не имеем пока такого опыта, поэтому единственное что приходит нам на ум - это то, что сознание -  функция мозга, и что оно исчезает вместе с ним. ) Но это очередная концепция, такая же как и концепция чистого дуализма, когда сознание полагается пребывающим в физическом теле. В буддизме же ударение делается на "видении", знании, понимании, а не на вере или убеждениях. Поэтому правильным отношением к вопросу об Анатта будет не придерживаться каких-либо мнений и взглядов, но видеть все объективно как оно есть без умственных отражений, чтобы увидеть, что называемое нами "я" или "существо" - это лишь сочетание телесных и умственных совокупностей, действующих совместно и взаимозависимо в потоке мгновенных изменений по закону причины и следствия. Например мы не видим округлость Земли, но доверяем тем, кто воочию видел её из космоса. Причем доверие это у нас возникает не на пустом месте, так с помощью некоторых доводов, мы сами можем прийти к выводу, что Земля круглая, также как это сделали ученые далекого прошлого. Будда постиг Взаимозависимое возникновение на собственном опыте, увидел его воочию; у нас же нет пока такого опыта, но с помощью доводов, мы приходим к убежденности в истинности того, чему Он учил, и что предстоит увидеть воочию.
Как я уже говорил, материалисты, идеалисты и прочие философы, не имеющие практического подтверждения своих теорий, остаются в плену своих концепций. Так например материалист, считающий, что никакого "Я" нет, что сознание - это функция мозга, всё равно остается заложником своего Эго, на базе которого возникают неблагие состояния ума такие как зависить, жадность, злоба, гнев, доставляющие немалые психологические проблемы и страдания. Так что  даже в этой самой жизни Дхамма, при правильной её практике, дает благие плоды, не говоря уже о том, если вдруг перерождения всё таки есть! )

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы путаете производство джханы мозгом и её влияние на мозг. Если бы джхана производилась мозгом, то не нужно было бы развивать её практикой, она бы возникала сама собой.


Так всё происходит само собой как натуральный процесс без Эго/Атмана или Бога Творца.




> Мы не имеем пока такого опыта, поэтому единственное что приходит нам на ум - это то, что сознание -  функция мозга, и что оно исчезает вместе с ним. ) Но это очередная концепция,


Самая подтверждаемая и менее противоречивая концепция. Когда кто то выпьет 2 литра водки и его ум не опьянеет, или вколит много галлюциногенов и его сознание не изменится или серьёзно повредиться мозг без изменений в сознании тогда может и поверю. 
Если Вася выпьет алкоголь, Вася, не Петя будет пьяным... И.т.д.

*Сознание также имеет место возникновения и питается пищей* (_предпочитает глюкозу_).  Попробуйте голодать дней 10 и посмотрите на качество умственной функции... Кормя другого который находится в другом (_от вас_) месте в комнате, вашему сознанию не поможет. Еда должна входит в ваше тело и питать ваш мозг. 




> Your brain cells need two times more energy than the other cells in your body....
> 
> Low blood glucose levels can lead to a significant deterioration in attention abilities, University of Edinburgh researchers concluded after testing healthy individuals in whom hypoglycemia had been induced.
> 
> Auditory and visual information was processed more slowly when the subjects' brains were temporarily deprived of its main source of energy
> http://www.fi.edu/learn/brain/references.html#carbs4
> http://www.fi.edu/learn/brain/carbs.html#brainenergy


   Мне жалко тех людей которые верят будто сознание не имеет места и не находится в пространстве...


Пока факты указывают на то что материальные причины влияют на сознание, и поведение.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так всё происходит само собой как натуральный процесс без Эго/Атмана или Бога Творца.


Если это натуральный процесс, происходящий сам собой, то почему тогда опыт джханы имеют только монахи, отшельники и йогины? )




> Самая подтверждаемая и менее противоречивая концепция.


Да, но я считаю её одной из тех концепций, которые относятся к разряду поверхностного, примитивного толкования феномена сознания. Выше я уже объяснял почему это так. Непонятно откуда взявшаяся жизнь Алекса, якобы прекратится со смертью его мозга. Почему она не может таким же непонятным образом возникнуть опять? )
_Только безначально волнующееся может достигнуть вечного покоя, ибо начавшееся волнение предполагало бы нарушенный покой_ - трудно с этим не согласится, и это то, что коренным образом отличает буддизм от Вашей материалистической теории и от религиозных учений, постулирующих бога-творца.  Если бы бытие имело начало, если бы оно было создано творцом, или Брахмой, оно, разумеется, тоже могло бы иметь конец, но оно могло бы тогда начаться вновь, сон и бодрствование Брахмы чередуются, и мир, вышедший из Брахмы и вошедший в него обратно, действительно может появиться опять и опять, что и соответствует пониманию брахманов.




> Когда кто то выпьет 2 литра водки и его ум не опьянеет, или вколит много галлюциногенов и его сознание не изменится или серьёзно повредиться мозг без изменений в сознании тогда может и поверю.


Алекс, как Вы думаете, если тело облить бензином и поджечь, оно изменится? ) Так вот Ваши рассуждения о том же. Конечно алкоголь повлияеет на клетки мозга, конечно повреждение участков мозга приведет к соотвествующим дисфункциям тела. Но как Вы сможете увидеть то, что происходит в этот момент в уме того или иного человека?  




> Пока факты указывают на то что материальные причины влияют на сознание, и поведение.


А этого никто и не отрицает.  Влияние "материальных" причин на жизнь существ очевидно. Но речь несколько о другом - о мертвой материи и живых существах. ) В буддизме эта проблема решается учением о дхаммах. "Так рупа-дхармы не отрываются от других категорий дхарм, от сознания, эмоций и т.д., а рождаются и исчезают ежемгновенно, как и они, и входят как самостоятельные корреляты в состав мимолетных комбинаций, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни." (с)  А у Вас как раз таки наблюдается дуализм: мертвая материя и сознание, ею произведенное. В этой теории вопросов больше чем ответов.

----------


## Zom

> Производятся и измеряются. В джханах больше тхета-делта волн в мозгу.
> http://www.samatha.org/eeg


Посмеялся, спасибо )))

----------


## AlexТ

> Если это натуральный процесс, происходящий сам собой, то почему тогда опыт джханы имеют только монахи, отшельники и йогины? )


*Почему планета земля не такая как солнце? Кто сделал планету Земля другой?*

Монах это один процесс, мирянин это другой процесс. Анатта.




> Да, но я считаю её одной из тех концепций, которые относятся к разряду поверхностного, примитивного толкования феномена сознания. Выше я уже объяснял почему это так. Непонятно откуда взявшаяся жизнь Алекса, якобы прекратится со смертью его мозга. Почему она не может таким же непонятным образом возникнуть опять? )


"Алекс" это процесс. Начало это рождение, конец это смерть.  Я, к сожалению, не могу ничего сознавать и думать без процесса в мозгу. 




> _Только безначально волнующееся может достигнуть вечного покоя, ибо начавшееся волнение предполагало бы нарушенный покой_ - трудно с этим не согласится, и это то, что коренным образом отличает буддизм от Вашей материалистической теории и от религиозных учений, постулирующих бога-творца.


Пока наблюдения указывают на теорию Большого Взрыва. Это начало, и также будет конец вселенной.

Есть начало личности и также будет конец личности. Алекс не помнит и не является той личностью которая умерла до рождения Алекса.




> Алекс, как Вы думаете, если тело облить бензином и поджечь, оно изменится? ) Так вот Ваши рассуждения о том же. Конечно алкоголь повлияеет на клетки мозга, конечно повреждение участков мозга приведет к соотвествующим дисфункциям тела. Но как Вы сможете увидеть то, что происходит в этот момент в уме того или иного человека?


Я надеюсь что вы случайно делаете ошибку в том что я подчеркнул.  Когда принимается психотропные средства, или повреждается мозг  мы не имеем дело с нетронутым умом который просто не может контролировать тело. Это не дело как сигнал и испорченный приёмник. В случае алкоголя, и.т.д.  само сознание, сам сигнал другой. Не только тело. 

*Само сознание, в самом глубинном аспекте меняется.* 




> А у Вас как раз таки наблюдается дуализм: мертвая материя и сознание, ею произведенное. В этой теории вопросов больше чем ответов.


Мёртвое тело не производит сознание.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему планета земля не такая как солнце? Кто сделал планету Земля другой?


Это натуральный, естественый процесс. Но мы говорили о джхане. Вы говорите, что это такой же натуральный процесс как и материальные превращения. Я говорю, что это не соотвествует действительности - для развития джханы нужно во-первых: создать намерение развить джхану, а во-вторых: нужна практика, т.е. создание необходимых условий.




> Монах это один процесс, мирянин это другой процесс. Анатта.


В большинстве случаев, Монах - это сознательное решение. Мирянин - тоже. Безусловно, есть соответствующие причины влияющие на принятие решений, абсолютной свободы воли нет и всё анатта, но мы не такие уж и роботы, как Вы считаете. ) Будда критиковал тех, кто считал что  всё предрешено и что не имеет смысла прилагать усилия для изменения ума в сторону благих качеств.




> Есть начало личности и также будет конец личности. Алекс не помнит и не является той личностью которая умерла до рождения Алекса.


Звучит как цитата из аутотренинга! ) А если серьёзно, то вполне допустимо, что конец личности в этом случае будет не долгим. Раз она однажды началась, то ни что не мешает ей возникнуть вновь.




> Само сознание, в самом глубинном аспекте меняется.


Не факт. Почему-то одни например становятся буйными, агресивными, кто-то теряет стыд, кому-то становится весело, а у кого-то просто язык заплетается, тогда как негативные качества не проявляются даже при сильном опьянении. Обычно это те, кто имеет опыт тренировки ума в благих качествах, кто воздержан, кто соблюдал обеты, кто спокоен и т.д. Но такой человек обычно и не употребляет опъяняющих веществ, ему не нужно этого делать, чтобы дать волю накопившимся тенденциям, ибо у него они сведены к минимуму, или их вообще нет в случае достижения святости. )

----------


## AlexТ

> Это натуральный, естественый процесс. Но мы говорили о джхане. Вы говорите, что это такой же натуральный процесс как и материальные превращения. Я говорю, что это не соотвествует действительности - для развития джханы нужно во-первых: создать намерение развить джхану, а во-вторых: нужна практика, т.е. создание необходимых условий.


Всё что происходит в вселенной это и есть натуральный процесс. Некоторые процессы более сложны, некоторые менее сложны. Сознание и намерение это сложный процесс. Формирование камня это менее сложный процесс. Поскольку, как я понимаю, вселенная это закрытая система, то все ответы мы должны искать в ней.  

Медитатор не улетает за вселенную и никакие законы (_Закон сохранения энергии_) не нарушаются.    

Кстати, намерение (_для джханы_) требует энергии и является частью мира. Даже Готаме надо было сьест что бы мог войти в джхану. Сильное голодание мешает или не позволяет вход в джхану. *А кислородное голодание вообще может породить галлюцинации...*




> но мы не такие уж и роботы, как Вы считаете. ) Будда критиковал тех, кто считал что  всё предрешено и что не имеет смысла прилагать усилия для изменения ума в сторону благих качеств.


Атты нету.  И до того как братся за искоренение похоти и злости (_уровень Анагами_), нужно искоренить заблуждения о Я, вера в ритуалы, и сомнения... Над чем, кстати я и работаю...





> Звучит как цитата из аутотренинга! ) А если серьёзно, то вполне допустимо, что конец личности в этом случае будет не долгим. Раз она однажды началась, то ни что не мешает ей возникнуть вновь.


Интересно если в другой галактике, вселенной, или даже на этой планете, через миллионы (или больше) лет возникнет существо с мозгом который имеет такое же действия как сознание "Алекс" здесь и сейчас... Будет перерождение...?  А если повторится мозг Архата? Значит перерождение не остановить? Или что то должно прыгать в случае "=< Анагами"   ?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Атты нету. И до того как братся за искоренение похоти и злости (уровень Анагами), нужно искоренить заблуждения о Я, вера в ритуалы, и сомнения... Над чем, кстати я и работаю...


Это всё понятно.. только мне кажется, что вместо искоренения заблуждений о "Я", как это делают буддисты, созерцая например пять совокупностей, Вы привязываетесь к воззрению, что "Я" - это мозг. )

----------


## AlexТ

> Это всё понятно.. только мне кажется, что вместо искоренения заблуждений о "Я", как это делают буддисты, созерцая например пять совокупностей, Вы привязываетесь к воззрению, что "Я" - это мозг. )


Нету "Я", Атмана.  Мозг это натуральный процесс сложно организованной материи. Мозг также не отделим от "мира", и является частью мира. Переваренная пища становиться телом и мозгом... Потом нужна пища (глюкоза) что бы поддерживать мысли и сознание (_функция мозга_).

----------


## Secundus

> ...*увидел*, что смерти нет. Ее нет, друзья мои. Есть или вечная сансара или освобождение от нее. Где здесь место смерти? Рассуждения ни при чем..


наконец-то, поздравляю ! )
наши попытки расшевелить, выбить из "тупика", отсечь мышление увенчались успехом !
вот это и есть практика, а не наши собственные рассуждения на основании ПК

----------

Федор Ф (10.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> наконец-то, поздравляю ! )
> наши попытки расшевелить, выбить из "тупика", отсечь мышление увенчались успехом !
> вот это и есть практика, а не наши собственные рассуждения на основании ПК


Чего радуешься? При чем здесь ваши попытки? Я не подвержен влияниям. Сам с усам. :EEK!: 
...На основе ПК... Много ты понимаешь в ПК! Бе-бе-бе! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нету "Я", Атмана.  Мозг это натуральный процесс сложно организованной материи.


Один из неумелых вопросов:_ "то же душа, что и тело, или душа это одно, а тело другое."_ Вот у Вас рассмотрение этого вопроса налицо, и судя по всему, Вы склоняетесь ко второму варианту- отдельной души нет, мозг - это и есть сознание. Т.е. постулируете материальность сознания.




> Мозг также не отделим от "мира", и является частью мира.


Правильно, лишь частью мира, а не ответом на все вопросы относительно сознания, без которого говорить о мире невозможно, ибо материя (коей и является мозг) не может знать объекты мира, за это отвечает психика. 
Я вообще думаю, что мозг - это своего рода материальный коррелянт материальных органов чувств. Объяснять же мозгом то, что мы называем умом (манас), объектами которого являются мысли и идеи, было бы большим упрощением.




> Переваренная пища становиться телом и мозгом... Потом нужна пища (глюкоза) что бы поддерживать мысли и сознание (_функция мозга_).


Мысли не незаивсимы от телесных переживаний, прием тех или иных веществ, или же голодание вляют на то, что происходит с телом, следовательно изменяются и мысли, фиксируемые умом.  Разница например между глазом и умом, как способностями, состоит в том, что первый ощущает мир цветов и видимых образов, тогда как последний ощущает мир представлений, мыслей и умственных объектов. Умом можно управлять и развивать его, как любую другую способность, Будда довольно часто говорит о ценности управления и дисциплинирования этих шести способностей. И в завсисимости от развития ума, он (ум) бывает захвачен мыслями, и привязанностями, а бывает свободен от них и спокоен.
Мысли и представления, таким образом, производятся и обуславливаются телесными переживаниями и воспринимаются умом. Поэтому ум (манас) полагается чувственной способностью или органом (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. Например деятельность тех же нейронов в мозгу - это телесное явление и на его основе возникают мысли. Но за их восприятие отвечает то, что мы называем умом, умственным началом, интеллектом. Мысли нельзя ощутить, нельзя воспринять через способности глаза, уха, языка, носа или тела. Но их все же можно воспринять через другую способность, какой и является ум. 
А Ваша теория, где и мысли и их восприятие являются деятельностью мозга, выглядит как хлопок одной ладонью или как топор разрубающий сам себя! )  Нейроны не могут одновременно быть источником мыслей и их же приемником, также как глаз не может видеть сам себя! Поэтому нет ничего удивительного, что мозгу требуется пища, глюкоза, что на него оказывают воздействие различные вещества и т.д., что от этого всего происходит изменение мыслей, но не об этом речь. С этим никто и не спорит. В этих своих рассуждениях Вы забываете, что мысли - это объекты, для восприятия которых требуется соответствующая способность. Также как для видимых образов требуется глаз (ухом их не воспринять), также и для восприятия мыслей нужен ум.

----------

Митяй (10.08.2012), Федор Ф (10.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нейроны не могут одновременно быть источником мыслей и их же приемником, также как глаз не может видеть сам себя!


Может: в зеркале. А ладонь может потрогать ладонь. Так что аргумент несостоятелен.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Может: в зеркале. А ладонь может потрогать ладонь. Так что аргумент несостоятелен.


Глаз видит внешние объекты. Отражение в зеркале - такой же видимый образ как и ваза на столе. Сам себя глаз видеть не может, также как топор не может разрубить сам себя или  как ладонь не может потрогать сама себя. Или у Вас трогает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

> Глаз видит внешние объекты. Отражение в зеркале - такой же видимый образ как и ваза на столе. Сам себя глаз видеть не может, также как топор не может разрубить сам себя или  как ладонь не может потрогать сама себя. Или у Вас трогает?


Потрогал ладонь самой ладонью. Хлопка, правда, не получилось.

Стойте. Так вот о чем тот коан!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Потрогал ладонь самой ладонью. Хлопка, правда, не получилось.
> 
> Стойте. Так вот о чем тот коан!


Везёт же… А у меня вот получается хлопок одной ладонью, просто звук намного тише чем двумя  :Frown:

----------


## Alekk

> Т.е. Вы считаете, что неаналитическая мудрость - это некое новое состояние, которое рождает вместо аналитического познания?


Если опереться на логику той цитаты, то получается так: аналитическое познание может быть причиной "рождения" неаналитической мудрости, которая, вспыхнув, "сжигает" свою причину - анализ. Если смотреть на это дело с точки зрения состояний, то получается так, что изначально неаналитическая мудрость является источником-основой аналитического познания, но на уровне анализа сам этот факт не осознается. То есть в любой момент они оба - и мудрость, и анализ - имеют место как бы одновременно. Через правильный анализ можно прийти к обоснованию наличия мудрости-основы и даже осознать ее, что приводит к постижению анализируемых факторов без использования самого анализа. Поэтому сказано, что пламя мудрости сжигает деревья мыслетворения. Это путь ученых-пандитов. Противоположный путь - путь йогинов не требует глубокого анализа.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.08.2012)

----------


## sergey

> мне бы хотелось дополнить ваш ответ если позволите и если я вас правильно понял: ум скорее не в другом месте и времени, он постоянно остается в здесь и сейчас, ум просто создает реконструкцию (путешествия, друга, дерева). То есть ум захватывается, но эта захваченность (и реконструкция) есть омрачение.


Приветствую,
я немного приболел, так что не очень готов к активному обсуждению, но просто ответить могу.)
Нет, я имел в виду именно то, что написал - ум там, где он познает. Можно понимать это хотя бы в некоем переносном смысле, хотя по сути - в самом прямом. Если вы смотрите на что-то, например на ... яблоню в саду, не фантазируете, а смотрите и рассматриваете. Где ваш ум? Ум это то, что познает, сознает (не уверен в полной корректности такого определения, но пусть так, чтобы как-то указать). Видим, сознаем дерево, значит ум - там, если смотрим, то на поверхности дерева. Если проникаем мыслью (пусть в воображении) *в* дерево, то и ум - там. Насчет времени, прошлого и будущего, не стану утверждать, тут по-моему сложнее.
Это в общем-то не моя выдумка. В Вопросах Милинды (стр. 118 русского перевода) царь Милинда задает монаху Нагасене вопрос, как получается, что человек, если перерождается в Кашмире или например в мире Брахмы, перерождается равно быстро - расстояние-то разное. Монах просит царя представить два места (называет конкретные), одно близко, одно далеко и спрашивает, разное ли время ему потребовалось, тот отвечает, что нет. Монах говорит, что так же - перерождение. Т.е. здесь речь идет о движении мысли. И, как я понимаю, суть сравнения, что это схожие процессы - когда царь представляет, вспоминает какое-то место и когда после смерти ум устремляется туда.
В Дхаммападе говорится:



> 35. Обуздание мысли, едва сдерживаемой, легковесной, спотыкающейся где попало, – благо. 	
> 36. Пусть мудрец стережет свою мысль, труднопостижимую, крайне изощренную, спотыкающуюся где попало.


Так же есть практики, где ум расширяется на большое пространство. Т.е. такой ум "занимает" большое пространство.

----------

Zom (11.08.2012), Сергей Ч (10.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> То есть в любой момент они оба - и мудрость, и анализ - имеют место как бы одновременно. Через правильный анализ можно прийти к обоснованию наличия мудрости-основы и даже осознать ее, что приводит к постижению анализируемых факторов без использования самого анализа. Поэтому сказано, что пламя мудрости сжигает деревья мыслетворения.


Т.е. нет никакого возникновения чего-то совершенно нового. Другими словами, изначальное утверждение о невозможности такого порождения данный пример не опровергает.




> Это путь ученых-пандитов. Противоположный путь - путь йогинов не требует глубокого анализа.


А что это за интересный путь йогинов, который не требует глубокого анализа?
Мне известен только один способ постижения без анализа - путь мгновенной реализации Махамудры. Но там всё просто. Если мгновенная реализация не состоялась, то идут путём постепенным путём, и там есть анализ, без которого, в принципе, освобождение невозможно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Один из неумелых вопросов:_ "то же душа, что и тело, или душа это одно, а тело другое."_ Вот у Вас рассмотрение этого вопроса налицо, и судя по всему, Вы склоняетесь ко второму варианту- отдельной души нет, мозг - это и есть сознание. Т.е. постулируете материальность сознания.


Функция Moзга это сознание - НО НЕ АТМАН. Анатта. 

Если есть материальность и не материальность, то есть проблема взаимодействия двух противоположных субстанций.  Если субстанция одна, то этой проблемы нет.





> Правильно, лишь частью мира, а не ответом на все вопросы относительно сознания, без которого говорить о мире невозможно, ибо материя (коей и является мозг) не может знать объекты мира, за это отвечает психика. 
> Я вообще думаю, что мозг - это своего рода материальный коррелянт материальных органов чувств. Объяснять же мозгом то, что мы называем умом (манас), объектами которого являются мысли и идеи, было бы большим упрощением.


Влияя на мозг можно изменить сознание. Мы пока не научились вкалывать прямо в сознание, а в материю можем... И изменяя материю, изменяется сознание и ум.




> Мысли не незаивсимы от телесных переживаний, прием тех или иных веществ, или же голодание вляют на то, что происходит с телом, следовательно изменяются и мысли, фиксируемые умом.  Разница например между глазом и умом, как способностями, состоит в том, что первый ощущает мир цветов и видимых образов, тогда как последний ощущает мир представлений, мыслей и умственных объектов.


To есть по вашему сознание глаза это материально, а сознание ума  не материально? Если вы допускаете материальность сознания глаза, то почему мозг не может быть более комплексным восприятием материального мира.

Кстати. Глаз не сознаёт.  Мозг интерпретирует волну как цвет и форма... А глаз это один из способов уловить эту волну.




> А Ваша теория, где и мысли и их восприятие являются деятельностью мозга, выглядит как хлопок одной ладонью или как топор разрубающий сам себя! )  Нейроны не могут одновременно быть источником мыслей и их же приемником, также как глаз не может видеть сам себя! Поэтому нет ничего удивительного, что мозгу требуется пища, глюкоза, что на него оказывают воздействие различные вещества и т.д., что от этого всего происходит изменение мыслей, но не об этом речь. С этим никто и не спорит. В этих своих рассуждениях Вы забываете, что мысли - это объекты, для восприятия которых требуется соответствующая способность. Также как для видимых образов требуется глаз (ухом их не воспринять), также и для восприятия мыслей нужен ум.


Я могу хлопнуть одной ладошкой. Мозг и производит действия и воспринимает.  Материя может влиять на материю. 

Кстати, мозг это не одна субстанция. Это миллиарды нейронов которые могут посылать и получать сигналы. Нейроны также могут изменяться и менять связи.

----------


## AlexТ

Я всё таки жду если кто то подкинет хорошую идею поддерживающию перерождение. 

Однa из идей о которой я думаю:

1) Мы воспринимаем мир в 3х измерениях.
2) Мир состоит из большего количества измерений (4, 11, 24) 
3) То что только кажется отдельным (_Умирающий Петя и рождающийся Вася_) могут быть одним в более высшем измерении.


Может быть с т.з. восприятия,  есть  восприятие дискретных и последовательных моментов и отрезков. Endurantism.
С т.з. того "что есть", блок вселенная? Perdurantism?

----------

Wyrd (13.08.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Т.е. нет никакого возникновения чего-то совершенно нового. Другими словами, изначальное утверждение о невозможности такого порождения данный пример не опровергает.


Красивый ход. Я даже согласился бы, если не один нюанс. Кроме мудрости-основы и анализа есть еще познание (или осознавание, памятование, знание). Анализ не порождает всегда присутствующую мудрость-основу, но анализ может породить "познание" этой основы, сделать ее осознанной. Этот процесс "познания" похож на вспоминание или на распознавание того, что было тут, но не замечалось. Поэтому, например, говорят о таком достижении, как осознавание природы ума. Природа ума есть, а ее осознавание нужно породить. Через анализ или йогу.




> А что это за интересный путь йогинов, который не требует глубокого анализа?
> Мне известен только один способ постижения без анализа - путь мгновенной реализации Махамудры. Но там всё просто. Если мгновенная реализация не состоялась, то идут путём постепенным путём, и там есть анализ, без которого, в принципе, освобождение невозможно.


Тут неудачная игра слов. Не требуется глубокий анализ, но, возможно, требуется неглубокий анализ. В любом случае на пути йогинов сначала идет практика, а потом ее плоды в том или ином виде анализируются. На пути ученых-пандитов опора только на анализ, поэтому для него требуются высокие интеллектуальные способности. На пути йогинов опора на практику и ее плоды, где осознавание мудрости-основы достигается без глубокого анализа. Без каких-то перекосов в пути отдельно эти два подхода, наверно, никто не практикует. Но в зависимости от способностей имеется тяга к одному из них.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Функция Moзга это сознание - НО НЕ АТМАН. Анатта.


Если  сознание и коренящееся в нем чувство "Я" - это функция мозга, то избавиться от него можно лишь уничтожив мозг. Но, как я уже писал, если бытие имело начало, если  оно было произведено мозгом, или Брахмой, оно, разумеется, может иметь конец, но оно может тогда начаться вновь, сон и бодрствование Брахмы чередуются, и мир, вышедший из Брахмы и вошедший в него обратно, действительно может появиться опять и опять, что и соответствует пониманию брахманов. Т.е. у Вас просто современная трактовка одного из учений времен Будды, например уччхедавады.  :Smilie: 




> Если есть материальность и не материальность, то есть проблема взаимодействия двух противоположных субстанций.  Если субстанция одна, то этой проблемы нет.


Если субстанция одна, то это либо камень либо труп, проблемы действительно нет. ) 




> To есть по вашему сознание глаза это материально, а сознание ума не материально? Если вы допускаете материальность сознания глаза, то почему мозг не может быть более комплексным восприятием материального мира.


В том-то и дело, что сознание глаза не материально. Материя не обладает способностью знать ни в мертвом, ни в живом теле. Что же тогда знает объекты?  Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи. На основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание уха (процесс слышания); на основе носа, возникает сознание носа (процесс обоняния); на основе языка, возникает сознание языка (процесс различения вкуса), на основе тела, сознание тела (процесс осязания). Кроме того, на основе интеллекта (манас) возникает сознание интеллекта, - мысли, идеи, воображение, и т. д.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если  сознание и коренящееся в нем чувство "Я" - это функция мозга, то избавиться от него можно лишь уничтожив мозг.


Да. С смертью мозга будет смерть сознания и заблуждённое ощущение "Я есть". 




> Но, как я уже писал, если бытие имело начало, если  оно было произведено мозгом, или Брахмой, оно, разумеется, может иметь конец,


Да. Вы что, хотите жить вечно?




> но оно может тогда начаться вновь, сон и бодрствование Брахмы чередуются, и мир, вышедший из Брахмы и вошедший в него обратно, действительно может появиться опять и опять, что и соответствует пониманию брахманов. Т.е. у Вас просто современная трактовка одного из учений времен Будды, например уччхедавады.


Правда есть правда а не то что мы хотим что бы было правдой.




> Если субстанция одна, то это либо камень либо труп, проблемы действительно нет. )


Камень это сравнительно простая конфигурация материи.  Сознание это очень сложная организация функции материи.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы что, хотите жить вечно?


Нет, я не хочу рождаться вновь. Ваша теория (что сознание - это функция мозга) не дает мне такого шанса.  :Confused: 





> Камень это сравнительно простая конфигурация материи.  Сознание это очень сложная организация функции материи.


Однако вводя понятие сознания, Вы так или иначе сталкиваетесь с проблемой дуализма, не в смысле существования разных субстанций, а в смысле отсутствия причин заставлящих материю организовываться в сознание.  В буддийском учении нет разделения на материю и сознание. Речь идёт о дхаммах. Рупа-дхармы не отрываются от других категорий дхарм, от сознания, эмоций и т.д., а рождаются и исчезают ежемгновенно, как и они, и входят как самостоятельные корреляты в состав мимолетных комбинаций, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни.
Буддизм интересуется внешним миром исключительно постольку, поскольку он является объектом для живого существа, объектом, соблазняющим его и мешающим ему спастись из безначального круговорота бытия. Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет значения, а мы невольно, говоря о материи, представляем ее себе как нечто, имеющее свои законы и не зависящее от познающего субъекта. Тем более говорить о "спасении" материи вряд ли допустимо, рупы же спасаются, как все дхармы, подверженные бытию.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я всё таки жду если кто то подкинет хорошую идею поддерживающию перерождение.


Самая лучшая идея, поддерживающая перерождение уже есть - Патичча-самуппада! ) Почему бы не подумать о ней или хотябы строить свои мысли близкие к ней.  
Как я уже писал, насколько я понимаю, сознание перерождения связано с шестой дверью чувств, мано (моделирующим интеллектом). Оно является своего рода центром в общем вихре дхамм. Его то мы и принимаем за "я". Но это "я" есть просто то, что сознает, сознательная сторона переживаний, т.е. коррелят сознаваемой стороны, а отнюдь не самостоятельная душа в обыденном смысле этого слова. В каком смысле оно участвует в процессе, называемом "перерождение"? В моем понимании оно является неким "лекалом" в первый момент рождения. Это сознание-лекало в своё очередь зависит от каммы. Камма, т.е.  определенный образ, как человек жил, т.е. как он действовал, говорил и мыслил, т.е. его "поступки" в прошлой жизни, влияют на то, как элементы-скандхи слагаются в следующую новую жизнь, образ которой до известной степени предначертан предыдущей. Так камма обуславливает сознание в новой жизни, а оно в свою очередь обуславливает появление в утробе имени-и-формы. Из имени-и-формы как условия возникают шесть чувственных опор (мозг и его особенности в том числе) и т.д. Вот таков механизм "передачи" каммы из прошлой жизни, а сознание является неким связующим звеном между жизнями двух иллюзорных существ, ибо живое существо - это всего лишь процесс функционирования пяти совокупностей, а не реальная сущность, сохраняя таким образом "поток сознательной жизни". Если говорить на языке материалистов, то мозг вновь повторяется таким образом, что снова возникает ощущение "Я есть", которое сейчас наличествует у Алекса.  :Smilie: 
"Таким образом, ничего, собственно, не перерождается, происходит не трансмиграция, а бесконечная трансформация комплекса дхарм, совершается перегруппировка элементов-субстратов наподобие тому, как в калейдоскопе те же частицы группируются в новые, более или менее похожие друг на друга фигуры, но все же индивидуально различные, никогда не повторяющиеся. Каждая отдельная фигура до известной степени обусловлена или связана с предыдущей и в известном смысле влияет на последующую. Процесс такой перетасовки происходит в силу безначальной инерции, и если не произойдет приостановки или пресечения движения, то колесо бытия автоматически должно продолжать свое вращение." (с)

Но что же является причиной, по которой "поток сознательной жизни" не прекращается?  Это камма и омрачения. 

_Омраченность ("авидья")_. Тот факт, что данное лицо не подавило своих страстей и не поняло, что оно должно было это сделать, а, напротив, увлеклось бытием, будучи всецело охвачено вихрем жизни, называется его заблуждением или омраченностью. Благодаря ей те элементы, которые, сочетаясь, составляют человека, и то, что он переживает, не могли успокоиться; они продолжают волноваться и сочетаться вновь, являясь, таким образом, материалом для образования данной личности в настоящее время. Непрекращенное волнение элементов прошлой жизни объясняет, таким образом, только самый факт бытия следующего перерождения.
Неведение является источником всех жизнеутверждающих действий, поэтому оно стоит первым звеном в схеме Взаимозависимого Возникновения.

----------


## AlexТ

> Однако вводя понятие сознания, Вы так или иначе сталкиваетесь с проблемой дуализма, не в смысле существования разных субстанций, а в смысле отсутствия причин заставлящих материю организовываться в сознание.


Почему нельзя сказать что  "_материя -> материя -> материя_" где сознание не отлично от материи а только более комплексный набор функции материи?

Материя организуется в сознание в живом существе как "написано" в генах, ДНК, а так же под внутренним и внешним влиянием.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сам себя глаз видеть не может, также как топор не может разрубить сам себя или  как ладонь не может потрогать сама себя. Или у Вас трогает?


Представьте себе. Это потому, что я не тхеравадин.

Значит, индрия ума не знает о самой себе? Вот-те на! Откуда ж тогда мы узнали про неё?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему нельзя сказать что  "_материя -> материя -> материя_" где сознание не отлично от материи а только более комплексный набор функции материи?


Потому что живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп- материи (рупа) и психики (нама). А материальное сознание - это  тоже самое, что деревянный огонь! ) Вот такая аллегория напрашивается, когда я слышу о "материальном сознании" и об организации материи в сознание. Ведь огонь хотя и возникает на основе дров, его природа отлична от них. Древесный огонь - это ещё понятно, также как зрительное сознание, но деревянный огонь - это нонсенс! ))
Да, с т.з. материализма человеческое тело содержит  видимые части, оно производит звуки, его можно осязать и т.д., кроме того, оно содержит материальные органы: глаза, уши, нос и т.д., которыми оно воспринимает предметы внешнего мира. При таком анализе  нет ничего сложного, чтобы называть существо производным материи. Но на самом деле буддийские трактаты говорят не только о таком анализе; _цвета, звуки, запахи и т.д_., перечисленные в ряду объективного, не являются вовсе теми объектами, которые наблюдатель видит в теле другого человека; имеются в виду те объекты, которые он сам видит и слышит. Кроме того, здесь речь идет не о предметах внешнего мира, т.е. не о столе или дереве, которое можно увидеть, которого можно коснуться рукой и т.д., а о дхармах, т.е. о тех мгновенные специфических элементах, которые, вступая в мимолетные комбинации с сознанием и с другими элементами, образуют личность человека и его внешний и внутренний мир.




> Материя организуется в сознание в живом существе как "написано" в генах, ДНК, а так же под внутренним и внешним влиянием.


Что заставило её организоваться в сознание после Большого взрыва, когда кроме одних лишь материальных элементов не было ничего? 




> Значит, индрия ума не знает о самой себе? Вот-те на! Откуда ж тогда мы узнали про неё?


Мы видим внешние объекты, это говорит о наличии у нас такой способности; восприятие мыслей также говорит о наличии соотвествующей способности. А индрия воспринимающая сама себя - это как?  Глаз так устроен, чтобы видеть внешние объекты и в нём нет ничего, что позволило бы ему заглянуть в самого себя! ) 

" И теперь, если внутренне глаз не повреждён, но внешние формы не попадают в область [обзора], а также нет соответствующей вовлечённости, то тогда не возникает соответствующего типа сознания. Если внутренне глаз не повреждён и внешние формы попадают в область [обзора], но нет соответствующей вовлечённости, то тогда не возникает соответствующего типа сознания. Но когда внутренне глаз не повреждён и внешние формы попадают в область [обзора], и имеется соответствующая вовлечённость, то тогда возникает соответствующий тип сознания. "

(МН 28)

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому что живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп- материи (рупа) и психики (нама). А материальное сознание - это  тоже самое, что деревянный огонь! ) Вот такая аллегория напрашивается, когда я слышу о "материальном сознании" и об организации материи в сознание. Ведь огонь хотя и возникает на основе дров, его природа отлична от них. Древесный огонь - это ещё понятно, также как зрительное сознание, но деревянный огонь - это нонсенс! ))


Огонь и дерево это оба материальных процесса которые мы можем видеть и ощущать. Конечно тип материи разный, но это материя которая имеет  местоположение и материальные причины и следствия. Закон сохранения энергии есть.

Есть проблема дуализма где берутся две противоположных качеств и выходит парадокс: как они взаимодействуют?
материя        имеет место в пространстве.
сознание не имеет место в пространстве.

Как то что не имеет место в пространстве соедено и зависимо (_как будто это материальный процесс!_) от материи и подпитки глюкозы (_материя!_).

Вот это странно что сознание якобы отлично от материи но зависит от неё и как материя нуждается в материальной подпитке.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как я уже писал, насколько я понимаю, сознание перерождения связано с шестой дверью чувств, мано (моделирующим интеллектом). Оно является своего рода центром в общем вихре дхамм.


Алкоголь, фторид, и всякие нелегальные химические препараты могут изменять действие мозга что ведёт к изменению интеллекта. 
*Центр это мозг, а интеллект это продукт мозга*.
 И вся проблема в том что мы видим что мозг, его функция, и тело  пропадает.  С прекращением функции мозга, также прекращается камма и омрачённость...
И как тогда бхава -> перерождение? 
Как кути читта обуславливает патисандхи читта?

Вот поэтому меня интересуют мысли типа этих которые как то пытаются оправдать перерождение



> Что заставило её организоваться в сознание после Большого взрыва, когда кроме одних лишь материальных элементов не было ничего?


Так развивалась материя на протяжение миллиардов лет, и было/есть миллиарды (_если не больше_) планет. Есть теория Эволюции, и.т.д. Если бы это не случилось, нас бы не было что бы об этом говорить.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Есть проблема дуализма где берутся две противоположных качеств и выходит парадокс: как они взаимодействуют?


В этой теме я уже приводил сутту в которой Сарипутта приводит такой пример на тему того, как со-существуют нама-рупа и сознание:

" Хорошо, друг Коттхита, я приведу для тебя пример, поскольку бывает так, что с помощью примера умный человек может понять значение того, что было сказано. Представь, как если бы две связки тростника стояли, опираясь друг на друга. Точно также, имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникает сознание, а имея сознание в качестве необходимого условия, возникает имя-и-форма. "




> материя имеет место в пространстве.
> сознание не имеет место в пространстве.
> 
> Как то что не имеет место в пространстве соедено и зависимо (_как будто это материальный процесс!_) от материи и подпитки глюкозы (_материя!_).


Я же говорил, что имеея привязанность к материалистическим или иным воззрениям, будет сложно понять и без того труднопостижимую абсолютную истину, на уровне которой проводится анализ дхамм. Сознание, пространство, материя (чувственное) - это всё дхаммы.




> Вот это странно что сознание якобы отлично от материи но зависит от неё и как материя нуждается в материальной подпитке.


"Есть четыре "Пищи" (ахара) в смысле "причины" или "условия", необходимых для существования и пребывания существ: 
(1) обычная материальная пища (кабалинкарахара), 
(2) соприкосновение наших органов чувств (включая ум) со внешним миром (пхассахара), 
(3) сознание (виннянахара), и 
(4) умственное намерение или воля (маносаньчетанахара).
Из этих четырех, упомянутое последним "умственное намерение" является волей жить, существовать, повторно существовать, длиться, становиться снова и снова. Оно создает корень существования и непрестанности, стремления вперед путем хороших и плохих действий (кусалакусалакамма). Это то же самое, что и "Намерение" (четана). 
По поводу только что упомянутого выше "умственного намерения" Будда говорит: "Когда понимаешь "пищу" умственного намерения, понимаешь три вида "жажды" (танха)***

(Валпола Рахула)
___________________
*** - Три вида "жажды" следующие: (1) жажда чувственных удовольствий, (2) жажда существования и становления, и (3) жажда несуществования.

----------

Won Soeng (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я же говорил, что имеея привязанность к материалистическим или иным воззрениям, будет сложно понять и без того труднопостижимую абсолютную истину, на уровне которой проводится анализ дхамм. Сознание, пространство, материя (чувственное) - это всё дхаммы.


Я полностью согласен с 4БИ и "_чем больше разница между желаемым и действительным, тем больше страдания_.", и религиозной психологии.

Но к сожалению когда идёт разговор о истории, мифологии, космологии,  то смотрится как идеи 5 столетия д.н.э. ...

----------


## Won Soeng

Будда учил только избавлению от страдания. К чему гадать? Истина постигается наблюдением. Анализ - значит различение дхарм. Материя, сознание - слова, которые скорее ввергают в заблуждение, чем приближают к истине.

----------

Pyro (11.08.2012), Монферран (30.08.2019), Сергей Ч (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А индрия воспринимающая сама себя - это как?


А вот так:



> восприятие мыслей также говорит о наличии соотвествующей способности.


Воспринимаем мысль о том, что у нас есть восприятие мыслей.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Везёт же… А у меня вот получается хлопок одной ладонью, просто звук намного тише чем двумя


Отрубите руку и бросьте ее Бодхидхарме..

----------


## AlexТ

> А вот так:
> 
> Воспринимаем мысль о том, что у нас есть восприятие мыслей.


Восприятие восприятия и есть просто восприятие.

----------


## Zom

> Так развивалась материя на протяжение миллиардов лет, и было/есть миллиарды (если не больше) планет. Есть теория Эволюции, и.т.д. Если бы это не случилось, нас бы не было что бы об этом говорить.


А это, кстати, скорее доказательство обратного утверждения, потому что материя в силу законов природы стремится к простоте, а не к усложнению. Это знает каждый школьник из курса химии для 8-9 классов ,) За миллиарды лет, если бы не существовало нематериального сознания, вся материя, скорее всего, эволюционировала бы как раз-таки в очень примитивные для неё формы.

Так что развитие материи в сложный "органический самоподдерживающий сам себя организм" - это вообще некий тотальный нонсенс с точки зрения химии и физики. Нормальная материя стремится к простоте, не даром 90% видимой нами материи во вселенной - это водород, самый примитивный элемент таблицы Менделеева.

Поэтому _с этой перспективы_ очевидно, что живые существа во вселенной - это нечто куда большее, чем просто кусок материи ,)

----------

Сергей Ч (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нормальная материя стремится к простоте


Причём сознательно )))

----------


## AlexТ

> А это, кстати, скорее доказательство обратного утверждения, потому что материя в силу законов природы стремится к простоте, а не к усложнению. Это знает каждый школьник из курса химии для 8-9 классов ,) За миллиарды лет, если бы не существовало нематериального сознания, вся материя, скорее всего, эволюционировала бы как раз-таки в очень примитивные для неё формы....


Вы правы насчёт энтропии. Но её эффекты будут более видны на порядки дольше чем миллиарды лет которые вселенная уже существовала.  Для Вселенной которая существовала только 13.7 миллиардов лет (_1.37×10^10_) это ничто в сравнении с 10^100 лет когда последняя чёрная дыра прекратиться и будет тёмная эпоха до 10^1000 лет.... 




> не даром 90% видимой нами материи во вселенной - это водород, самый примитивный элемент таблицы Менделеева.


Не забывайте как много оставшиеся 10% или даже 1% материи... Может быть мы одни, или живой жизни мало во вселенной. А это почти 0% массы всей вселенной.

----------


## Zom

> Вы правы насчёт энтропии. Но её эффекты будут более видны на порядки дольше чем миллиарды лет которые вселенная уже существовала. Для Вселенной которая существовала только 13.7 миллиардов лет (1.37×10^10) это ничто в сравнении с 10^100 лет когда последняя чёрная дыра прекратиться и будет тёмная эпоха до 10^1000 лет....


Это да, но я как бы о том, что, по-идее, если считать сложные органические конструкции (ака тела живых существ) продуктом не сознания, а эволюции материи - то тогда они должны были бы быть в самом начале вселенной, а к настоящему моменту нифига ничего такого остаться бы не должно было бы уже. А мы видим иную картину - возраст вселенной 13,5 миллиарда лет - а жизнь на Земле каким-то совершенно чудесным и непонятным способом появилась миллиарда 3 лет назад, и вдруг ни с того ни с сего начала усложняться, а не упрощаться (притом ещё и умудряясь создать сложнейший самоподдерживающий и защитный механизм, не дающий мгновенно распадаться столь сложным формам и конструкциям). И это в общую картину упрощения материи ну никак не вписывается. Поэтому будет вполне уместно предположить (невежественному человеку, не имеющему иддх), что в этом процессе задействовано нечто ещё помимо одной только голой материи.




> Не забывайте как много оставшиеся 10% или даже 1% материи... Может быть мы одни, или живой жизни мало во вселенной. А это почти 0% массы всей вселенной.


Вот именно. А если бы материя принципиально эволюционировала бы в сложные конструкции с течением времени (вот так вот сама по себе в силу законов природы), то картина была бы в точности обратная. Примитивной материи был бы 1 процент - а 99 - сложной.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это да, но я как бы о том, что, по-идее, если считать сложные органические конструкции (ака тела живых существ) продуктом не сознания, а эволюции материи - то тогда они должны были бы быть в самом начале вселенной,


А мы и живём *в самом начале* вселенной когда она ещё развивается и будет развиваться.




> а к настоящему моменту нифига ничего такого остаться бы не должно было бы уже. А мы видим иную картину - возраст вселенной 13,5 миллиарда лет - а жизнь на Земле каким-то совершенно чудесным и непонятным способом появилась миллиарда 3 лет назад,


Вся человеческая жизнь, и даже миллиард лет, это ничто для вселенной которая будет до 10^1000 лет.

Вопрос математикам: *насколько 10^100 больше 13.5 миллиардов лет?*




> и вдруг ни с того ни с сего начала усложняться, а не упрощаться


Побочные эффекты Большого Взрыва. Вселенная ещё расширяется и новые звезды будут возникать до примерно 1 триллиона лет после Большого Взрыва.

Мы на "первой микро секунде"  Вселенной. Энтропия ещё достаточно низкая.

----------


## Митяй

А какие это побочные эффекты БВ повлияли конкретно на развитие высокоорганизованной жизни на Земле?

----------


## AlexТ

> А какие это побочные эффекты БВ повлияли конкретно на развитие высокоорганизованной жизни на Земле?


Для этого и есть наука (_физика, химия, биология, и.т.д_)

Из-за БВ возникли законы физики, возникло солнце, потом земля, потом абиогенез.  
3.8 Миллиарда лет назад простые клетки (_прокариоты_).
3.4 миллиарда лет назад строматолиты с функцией фотосинтеза..
2 миллиарда лет назад, комплексные клетки (_еукариоты_).
1 миллиард лет назад, много клеточные организмы...
...
2.5 _миллиона_ лет назад, род (_Homo_).
200,000 лет назад, люди анатомические похожие на нас появились....

----------


## Zom

> А мы и живём в самом начале вселенной когда она ещё развивается и будет развиваться.


Самое начало было 13,5 млрд. лет назад ,)
И, если не ошибаюсь, сейчас вселенная, по некоторым теориям, уже половину срока отжила. А может даже и больше половины, не помню точно. И уж явно сейчас не самое её начало ))




> это ничто для вселенной которая будет до 10^1000 лет.


Кто сказал что она будет такой срок? -)

----------


## AlexТ

> Самое начало было 13,5 млрд. лет назад ,)
> И, если не ошибаюсь, сейчас вселенная, по некоторым теориям, уже половину срока отжила. А может даже и больше половины, не помню точно. И уж явно сейчас не самое её начало ))


По каким теориям? 




> Observations suggest that the expansion of the universe will continue forever. If so, the universe will cool as it expands, eventually becoming too cold to sustain life. For this reason, this future scenario is popularly called the Big Freeze.[1]
> 
> If a cosmological constant accelerates the expansion of the universe, the space between clusters of galaxies will grow at an increasing rate. Redshift will have stretched ancient, incoming photons (even gamma rays) to undetectably long wavelengths and low energies.[2] Stars are expected to form normally for 1×10^12 to 1×10^14 years, but eventually the supply of gas needed for star formation will be exhausted. And as existing stars ran out of fuel and ceased shining, the universe would slowly and inexorably grow darker, one star at a time.[3] §IID, [4] According to theories that predict proton decay, the stellar remnants left behind would disappear, leaving behind only black holes which themselves eventually disappear as they emit Hawking radiation.[5] Ultimately, if the universe reaches a state in which the temperature approaches a uniform value, no further work will be possible, resulting in a final heat death of the universe.[6]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Freeze

----------


## Zom

Не помню по каким - читал когда-то где-то.
Если судить по словам Будды, то, судя по всему, мы прожили уже больше половины цикла вселенной (он ведь предпоследний из 5 будд в нашей каппе), после чего она разрушится (видимо теория сжатия вселенной верна).

----------


## AlexТ

> Не помню по каким - читал когда-то где-то.
> Если судить по словам Будды, то, судя по всему, мы прожили уже больше половины цикла вселенной (он ведь предпоследний из 5 будд в нашей каппе), после чего она разрушится (видимо теория сжатия вселенной верна).


В суттах сказано что солнце крутиться вокруг земли... Затмения луны это когда демон Раху пытается проглотить луну ... Рыба 5,000 км (_да, километров_) в длину. Дождь идёт из-за Дэв дождя.... 

После этого я не могу брать космологические учения в суттах всерьёз....

Если бы я был Буддой, или редактором сутт, я бы оставил только практическое учение, а мифологию и науку 5го с.д.н.э. вырезал бы по максимуму.

----------


## Zom

> После этого я не могу брать космологические учения в суттах всерьёз....


Что-то из этого можно понимать буквально (и оно вовсе не противоречит реалиям), а что-то можно понимать и образно. Проблемы не стоит. К слову, почему бы не взять и иные примеры - поразительно точные с т.з. реального положения вещей в космологии. Как например то, что Будда был прав насчёт бескрайних тёмных промежутков между мировыми системами, как и был прав насчёт неисчислимого количества этих систем, был прав насчёт бескрайности вселенной, был прав насчёт шельфа в Индийском океане, был прав насчёт того, что Земля в итоге сгорит от солнца, был прав насчёт того, что нет бездонной пучины в океане и так далее. При том не было ни науки, ни инструментария по вычислению всех этих вещей. Но он всё это видел и знал. Как же так получилось? После этого я не могу НЕ брать космологические учения в суттах всерьёз.... ,)




> Если бы я был Буддой, или редактором сутт, я бы оставил только практическое учение, а мифологию и науку 5го с.д.н.э. вырезал бы по максимуму.


Может просто не стоит оправдывать слабое качество _саддхи_? ,) Подразвить бы его, и всё будет пучком.

----------


## Митяй

> К слову, почему бы не взять и иные примеры - поразительно точные с т.з. реального положения вещей в космологии. Как например то, что Будда был прав насчёт бескрайних тёмных промежутков между мировыми системами, как и был прав насчёт неисчислимого количества этих систем, был прав насчёт бескрайности вселенной, был прав насчёт шельфа в Индийском океане, был прав насчёт того, что Земля в итоге сгорит от солнца, был прав насчёт того, что нет бездонной пучины в океане и так далее.


Где это можно посмотреть в оригинале?

Вот еще интересная информация про каппы  :Smilie: 




> Маха-каппа: один цикл существования (развёртывания и свёртывания) вселенной.
> Делится на 4 периода (каждый из которых длится одну асанкейя-каппу):
> Первая четверть каппы - время, за которое формируется мир.
> Вторая четверть - время, когда существа проживают в этом мире.
> Третья четверть - время, когда мир начинает разрушаться.
> Четвёртая четверть - время, когда ничего нет, период пустоты.

----------


## AlexТ

> Может просто не стоит оправдывать слабое качество _саддхи_? ,) Подразвить бы его, и всё будет пучком.


После прочтения некоторых выше написаных, конечно у меня слабая саддха в  онтологические байки про дэмонов которые проглатывают луну, 4 континента, и многие другие историческо-мифологические поучительные сказки.

А вот с точки зрения религиозной-психологии, Сутты это класс! Рекомендую такую Тхераваду!

----------


## Митяй

А если убрать панамский и суэцкий каналы, как раз получится 4 континента  :Cool:

----------


## AlexТ

> А *если* убрать панамский и суэцкий каналы, как раз получится 4 континента


(_выделено мною_). Если.

----------


## Митяй

Вообще-то, 2500 лет назад их не было  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> После прочтения некоторых выше написаных, конечно у меня слабая саддха в онтологические байки про дэмонов которые проглатывают луну
> 
> А вот с точки зрения религиозной-психологии, Сутты это класс! Рекомендую такую Тхераваду!


А вера в наставление убить отца и мать в Дхаммападе сильная?

----------


## AlexТ

> А вера в наставление убить отца и мать в Дхаммападе сильная?


Это метафора.  

А теперь, что насчет перерождения? Как определить метафору от буквального факта? Может быть перерождение и есть метафора о состояний ума, а не буквальная истинна о том что физически происходит после физической смерти этого тела?

----------


## Zom

> Это метафора.


О? Метафора? А что ж тогда мешает раху и луну воспринять как метафору?




> А теперь, что насчет перерождения? Как определить метафору от буквального факта?


Так вот именно - может нужно всё ж научиться понимать образное как образное, а буквальное как буквальное...?

----------


## AlexТ

> О? Метафора? А что ж тогда мешает раху и луну воспринять как метафору?
> Так вот именно - может нужно всё ж научиться понимать образное как образное, а буквальное как буквальное...?


И что Раху глотающий луну, 5000км рыба,  Будда разговаривал с Брахмой, и другие такие метафоры означают? И какое дело они имеет к 4БИ ?

Так вы согласны что перерождение, то что Брахма умалял Будду учить,  рупа/арупа лока это метафора?

----------


## Zom

Подумайте сами, есть ли какое-либо ещё объяснение тому, что вы считаете неправильным. Всегда на всё можно посмотреть под разным углом - не надо узко мыслить ,) 

К примеру, история с раху (и сурией тоже, кстати) вполне могла быть взята как древняя, но известная в тех местах легенда, в которую был добавлен (монахами или же Буддой) буддийский смысл - чтобы известная притча зазвучала свежо и по-новому для привлечения внимания. Какие-то большие цифры (будь то рыба или стена или город или расстояние или срок во времени) вполне можно понимать просто как "очень большое число/размер/время" и т.д. Наподобие 84000 учений, где цифра, безусловно, является не точной, а образной. Дэвы, будучи невидимыми существами, вполне себе могут существовать реально и влиять на погодные условия; а могут быть также мифологической частью для придания большей выразительности учению - ну и так далее и тому подобное.

----------


## AlexТ

> Подумайте сами, есть ли какое-либо ещё объяснение тому, что вы считаете неправильным. Всегда на всё можно посмотреть под разным углом - не надо узко мыслить ,)


Если не ошибаюсь, в Абхидхамме нет понятия "места" как абсолютная реальность. И поскольку достижение соответственной джханы считается причиной для "перерождения" в соответственной рупа локе, то может нахождение в джхане и есть пребывание в соответствующем мире (_восприятий_).  Так же с арупа медитациям.  Похоже и с негативными состояниями ума. Потом конечно, эти аллегории взяли сильно серьезно и построили онтологическую систему с горой Меру, 31 планами бытия... и.т.д.

 Что вы думаете?

----------


## Митяй

> И поскольку достижение соответственной джханы считается причиной для "перерождения" в соответственной рупа локе, то может нахождение в джхане и есть пребывание в соответствующем мире (восприятий).


У меня тоже были такие мысли.

----------


## Zom

> Если не ошибаюсь, в Абхидхамме нет понятия "места" как абсолютная реальность. И поскольку достижение соответственной джханы считается причиной для "перерождения" в соответственной рупа локе, то может нахождение в джхане и есть пребывание в соответствующем мире (восприятий). Так же с арупа медитациям. Похоже и с негативными состояниями ума. Потом конечно, эти аллегории взяли сильно серьезно и построили онтологическую систему с горой Меру, 31 планами бытия... и.т.д.


Насчёт джхан - судя по текстам, миры форм вполне себе реально существуют (причем, судя по МН 120, скорее в галактических масштабах, а не локальных ,). Миры без форм - просто бескрайнее сознание вне материи, ничего сложного тут тоже нет. А на абхидхамму и комментарии я бы шибко сильно не упирал - всё-таки это более поздние сочинения.

Гора Меру явно была уже устоявшейся моделью мира в давние времена. А Будда, конечно же, чрезмерно ломать её не стал - ибо он вообще придерживался позиции "поменьше о внешнем мире, побольше о внутреннем". Но видимо эта система всё-таки в каком-то виде существует (не буквальном конечно), поэтому сказать, что Будда её отрицал как неправильную тоже неверно.

----------

Федор Ф (12.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Насчёт джхан - судя по текстам, миры форм вполне себе реально существуют. Миры без форм - просто бескрайнее сознание вне материи, ничего сложного тут тоже нет. А на абхидхамму и комментарии я бы шибко сильно не упирал - всё-таки это более поздние сочинения.


Реально существуют как состояние ума и то что воспринимается.  Объективное существование рупа/арупа лок куда перерождаются после смерти не обязательно. Возможно что составители канона слишком буквально это интерпретировали.

----------


## Zom

> Реально существуют как состояние ума и то что воспринимается.


И как состояние, и как существующий мир, в котором живут существа.

Матчасть как бэ: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2012), Федор Ф (12.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Матчасть как бэ: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Чудеса! Буквально минут десять назад читал именно эту сутту!  :EEK!:

----------


## AlexТ

Я сомневаюсь.




> «А есть ли у Благословенного прямой опыт достижения мира Брахмы посредством сверхъестественных сил с помощью этого самого физического тела, состоящего из четырёх великих элементов?»
> «Есть, Ананда».
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Оказывается Индусы были первыми Космонавтами? И какие доказательства этому?

----------


## Zom

> И какие доказательства этому?


Причём тут космонавты. Мир брахмы не означает, что он где-то там в облаках над землёй с ангелами на тучках.
Какие-то у вас больно узкие интерпретации. Мыслите шире, например. ))

----------


## AlexТ

> Причём тут космонавты. Мир брахмы не означает, что он где-то там в облаках над землёй с ангелами на тучках.
> Какие-то у вас больно узкие интерпретации. Мыслите шире, например. ))


Где то в Милинда Панхе говорилось как далеко живет Брахма и никакого слова о параллельных вселенных. 




> “How far is it to the Brahmà realm?”
> “Very far, O king; it would take a rock four months to reach the earth from the Brahmà realm even though it fell
> 48,000 leagues each day.”



4 месяца = (4х30) = 120 дней.  120 х 48,000 ???  =  5,760,000  километров или йоджан?
Если йоджана 10км то дистанция до мира Bрахми = 57,600,000 km.


"_Минимальное расстояние от Марса до Земли составляет 55,76 млн км_"  
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...81#cite_ref-14

Также 57 миллионов км может достигнуть Венеры:
"_Расстояние от Венеры до Земли меняется в пределах от 40 до 259 млн км_"
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...BD.D0.B8.D1.8F

*Брахма, что, Марсианин или житель Венеры?*

А Будда Космонавт!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Где то в Милинда Панхе говорилось как далеко живет Брахма
> 
> 
> 4 месяца = 120 дней.  120 х 48,000 ???  =  5,760,000  километров или йоджан?
> Если йоджана 10км то дистанция до мира брахми = 57,600,000 km.
> 
> 
> "_Минимальное расстояние от Марса до Земли составляет 55,76 млн км_"  
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...81#cite_ref-14
> ...


"В мире форм существа имеют тонкое материальное тело, они видят и слышат, однако не переживают ощущений 5 чувственных опор. Их ум непрерывно пребывает в блаженстве, соответствующему той или иной рупа-джхане."

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/worlds.htm

Так что вполне возможно, что дислокация мира Брахмы находится где-то возле Марса. )) Только Марс мы видим, а Брахму нет. Человеческое зрение не может видеть большинства всех этих существ, однако это возможно сделать за счёт обретения «божественного глаза» - одной из психических сверхспособностей, достигаемых развитым сосредоточением.
В Айогула сутте как раз таки и говорится, что когда Татхагата соединяет своё тело со своим разумом, а свой разум со своим телом, и пребывает, установив восприятие лёгкости и плывучести по отношению к телу, его тело без усилий взмывает с земли к небу. Затем он овладевает сверхъестественными силами.  .. Он так влияет на тело, что достигает даже миров Брахмы.

----------

Zom (12.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Только Марс мы видим, а Брахму нет. Человеческое зрение не может видеть большинства всех этих существ, однако это возможно сделать за счёт обретения «божественного глаза» - одной из психических сверхспособностей, достигаемых развитым сосредоточением.


Меня жутко смущает высказывания типа "_достигни 4й джханы, приобрети сверх способности, и сможешь видеть дэв_."

В 4й джхане прекращается или уменьшается дыхание.
С меньшим количеством кислорода, мозг может галлюцинировать и видеть что нормальные люди конечно не могут...

Для того что бы достичь джханы рекомендуют аскетические практики: меньше есть, не смотреть по сторонам, в общем чувственная депривация, которая тоже может помочь галлюцинировать.




> его тело без усилий взмывает с земли к небу. Затем он овладевает сверхъестественными силами.  .. Он так влияет на тело, что достигает даже миров Брахмы.


И как можно влиять на тело что бы пролететь около 57 миллионов километров?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Меня жутко смущает высказывания типа "_достигни 4й джханы, приобрети сверх способности, и сможешь видеть дэв_."


Вы правы, цель развития джхан  не в этом.




> В 4й джхане прекращается или уменьшается дыхание.
> С меньшим количеством кислорода, мозг может галлюцинировать и видеть что нормальные люди конечно не могут...


А нормальные, как Вы говорите, люди могут прожить с прекращенным дыханием хотябы пару часов?  :Smilie: 




> Для того что бы достичь джханы рекомендуют аскетические практики: меньше есть, не смотреть по сторонам, в общем чувственная депривация, которая тоже может помочь галлюцинировать.


С такими мыслями и подходом к практике, действительно не исключены галлюцинации. ) Да и джханы Вы вряд ли таким путем достигните. Ибо согласно Нагара сутте, для достижения джханы требуется 7 хорошо развитых качеств:

 1. Вера в Будду
 2. Стыд при совершении неблагих поступков или подобных помыслах
 3. Боязнь свершения неблагих поступков
 4. Изучение Дхаммы, т.е. учения Будды
 5. Усердие
 6. Осознанность/внимательность
 7. Мудрость




> И как можно влиять на тело что бы пролететь около 57 миллионов километров?


Оно должно стать тонкоматериальным, подобно элетромагнитной волне или фотонам света. ) _"..его тело становится легче, более мягким, более податливым и более сияющим."
_

----------


## AlexТ

> А нормальные, как Вы говорите, люди могут прожить с прекращенным дыханием хотябы пару часов?


Нет. Смерть мозга произойдёт, если это не какоето состояние гибернации где всё таки есть минимальный метаболизм и дыхание.  До этого могут быть галлюцинации. Самое простое объяснение видений. 





> С такими мыслями и подходом к практике, действительно не исключены галлюцинации. ) Да и джханы Вы вряд ли таким путем достигните. Ибо согласно Нагара сутте, для достижения джханы требуется 7 хорошо развитых качеств:


Сенсорная депривация, депривация кислорода, и.т.д. может привести к галлюцинациям. Поэтому я не очень убеждён в правдивости видений в или после 4й Джханы где дыхание (_а значит кислород_) уменьшается или почти пропадает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сенсорная депривация, депривация кислорода, и.т.д. может привести к галлюцинациям. Поэтому я не очень убеждён в правдивости видений в или после 4й Джханы где дыхание (_а значит кислород_) уменьшается или почти пропадает.


А зачем вообще думать о правдивости/неправдивости того, с чем мы пока даже не сталкивались и в чем у нас нет опыта, заранее ставя себе барьеры в виде не нужных сомнений или вырисовывая картины будущих видений? )  И то и другое не спосбобствует продвижению по пути.

----------

Zom (12.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Мне хотелось бы как то оправдать перерождение.  Некоторые идеи

1) Может быть мы воспринимаем мир ограничено и то что кажется нам отдельным (_Смерть Пети и перерождение его как Вася_) на самом деле связаны.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post497885

если даже наша картина времени правильна, может быть
2) умирающий мозг с танхой каким то образом (_на квантовом уровне_?) передаёт функция "Я есть" в другой зарождающийся мозг.

Или же,
3) в далёком будущем может родиться существо с мозгом которое имеет такую же функцию "Я есть, и.т.д." и из-за совпадения происходит перерождения.


Кто то может продолжить такой разговор?

----------


## Zom

> Где то в Милинда Панхе говорилось как далеко живет Брахма и никакого слова о параллельных вселенных.


Ну во-первых, Милинда Паньха - частное богословское одного монаха из Сангхи. Который даже не факт, что архат, ибо жил много позже Будды он.
Ну а во-вторых, житие брахм имеет галактические масштабы, почитайте опять-таки... Это вам не "дед на облачке" ... ,) Всё куда круче.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Точно также, как когда *железный шар, раскаляясь весь день, становится легче*, становится более мягким, податливым и более сияющим, то точно также, когда Татхагата соединяет своё тело со своим разумом, а свой разум со своим телом, и пребывает, установив восприятие лёгкости и плывучести по отношению к телу, тогда его тело становится легче, более мягким, более податливым и более сияющим.


Это как же он становится легче? ))

----------

AlexТ (12.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> если даже наша картина времени правильна, может быть
> 2) умирающий мозг с танхой каким то образом (_на квантовом уровне_?) передаёт функция "Я есть" в другой зарождающийся мозг.
> 
> Или же,
> 3) в далёком будущем может родиться существо с мозгом которое имеет такую же функцию "Я есть, и.т.д." и из-за совпадения происходит перерождения.
> 
> Кто то может продолжить такой разговор?


Что значит--_имеет такую же функцию "Я есть, и.т.д."_? Если Вася и Петя убеждены--"я есть", это разные функции?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне хотелось бы как то оправдать перерождение.  Некоторые идеи
> 
> 1) Может быть мы воспринимаем мир ограничено и то что кажется нам отдельным (_Смерть Пети и перерождение его как Вася_) на самом деле связаны.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post497885
> 
> если даже наша картина времени правильна, может быть
> 2) умирающий мозг с танхой каким то образом (_на квантовом уровне_?) передаёт функция "Я есть" в другой зарождающийся мозг.
> 
> Или же,
> ...


Продолжить разговор - только если еретической трактовкой еретической же (махаянской) теории алайя-виджняны:




> – А как же быть с воспоминаниями о прошлых жизнях?
> Джамбон пожал плечами.
> – Остатки чужих рождений содержатся в том питательном культурном бульоне, из которого возникает наша временная земная личность. Как стебли мертвой травы в перегное. Но если к вашей подошве прилипает нарзанная этикетка, это не значит, что в прошлой жизни вы были нарзаном.
> – Но ведь все ваше учение…
> – Да-да, – отозвался Джамбон. – Можете не продолжать. Будда говорил в джатаках – «когда я был Бодхисаттвой, когда я был царевичем…» Как я уже сказал, один и тот же абсолютный ум был нами всеми. Поэтому тот из нас, кто сам становится этим абсолютным умом, может в воспитательных целях вспомнить все, что захочет. Или, во всяком случае, сказать все, что захочет.
> – А в чем тогда заключается наказание для грешника, если он не перерождается в аду?
> – Наказание в том омерзительном состоянии ума, в котором он пребывает до смерти. Оно и есть ад. Все это просто метафора происходящего с нами в жизни. Впрочем, граф, если очень постараться, можно действительно переродиться в аду. Для абсолютного ума возможно абсолютно все.


Ещё более еретические версии предполагают, что все потенциальные жизни, которые могут у вас появиться - это как гигантская коллекция фильмов на сверхсервере, но плэйлист вы выбираете не сами, а он сам динамически выстраивается в зависимости от тех тегов, которые вы проставляете на протяжении этих динамических картин, отмечая для себя _интересненькое_. По завершении одного "фильма" в соответствии с вашими тегами начинается другой "фильм" - и так без конца, пока этот ваш зритель не зачистит "теги" и не наткнётся вместо очередного "фильма", с протагонистом которого он себя полностью ассоциирует, на некое трансцендентное зеркало - тут-то и приходит иллюзорным личностям конец.

Алекс, да и вообще - не хватайтесь так за голову. В голове правды нет - коллекция фильмов никуда не пропадёт при травмах протагониста какого-то полуреального конструкта, например, при лоботомии - просто обратная связь сильно ухудшится.

----------

Игорь Ю (15.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну во-первых, Милинда Паньха - частное богословское одного монаха из Сангхи. Который даже не факт, что архат, ибо жил много позже Будды он.
> Ну а во-вторых, житие брахм имеет галактические масштабы, почитайте опять-таки... Это вам не "дед на облачке" ... ,) Всё куда круче.


Teм не менее Милинда Паньха рассказывает нам частное богословское мнение того времени.  И как я показал в расчетах, то физически то место будет на расстоянии до Венеры или Марса. Существа на других планетах, это инопланетяне?

----------


## AlexТ

> Это как же он становится легче? ))


Вы правильно заметили. К сожалению даже в суттах есть много таких странностей... И перерождение как скелет, и как летающий кусок мяса которые клюют вороны, и другие птицы... Почитайте СН19...




> [Moggalana] “Here, friend, as I was coming down from Mount Vulture Peak, I saw a skeleton moving through the air. Vultures, crows, and hawks, pursuing it here and there, were pecking at it between the ribs, stabbing it, and tearing it apart while it uttered cries of pain. It occurred to me: ‘It is wonderful, indeed! It is amazing, indeed! That there could be such a being, that there could be such a spirit, that could be such a form of individual existence
> 
> [Buddha] “That being, bhikkhus, used to be a cattle butcher in this same Råjagaha. Having been tormented in hell for many years, for many hundreds of years, for many thousands of years, for many hundreds of thousands of years as a result of that kamma, [256] as a residual
> result of that same kamma he is experiencing such a form of individual existence
> SN19.1






> … _“Here, friend, as I was coming down from the mountain Vulture Peak, I saw a piece of meat moving through the air. Vultures, crows, and hawks, pursuing it here and there, were stabbing at it and tearing it apart as it uttered cries of pain.”…“That being, bhikkhus, was a cattle butcher in this same Råjagaha_….  СН19.2

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Что значит--_имеет такую же функцию "Я есть, и.т.д."_? Если Вася и Петя убеждены--"я есть", это разные функции?


Kaк я представляю себе перерождение? Остается только тоже ощущение первого лица "я есть".  Память, навыки, имя, и.т.д. пропадает.  
Иногда у меня были сны где я совершено другой, не Алекс,  единственное что ощущалось также это  ощущение первого лица "я есть". 

Одна из разниц между одним человеком и другим это разные точки опыта в первом лице, разные ощущение первого лица "я есть".

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Kaк я представляю себе перерождение? Остается только тоже ощущение первого лица "я есть".  Память, навыки, имя, и.т.д. пропадает.  
> Иногда у меня были сны где я совершено другой, не Алекс,  единственное что ощущалось также это  ощущение первого лица "я есть". 
> 
> Одна из разниц между одним человеком и другим это разные точки опыта в первом лице, разные ощущение первого лица "я есть".


У меня примерно такое же представление о "перерождении", которое есть ни что иное, как  "поток сознательной жизни", поддерживаемый силами каммы и жажды. Т.е. нет никакой трансмиграции Пети в Васю, есть лишь бесконечная трансформация комплекса дхамм, подобно тому, как в калейдоскопе  частицы группируются в новые, более или менее похожие друг на друга фигуры, но все же индивидуально различные, никогда не повторяющиеся. Каждая отдельная фигура до известной степени обусловлена или связана с предыдущей и в известном смысле влияет на последующую. Процесс такой перетасовки происходит в силу безначальной инерции, и если не произойдет приостановки или пресечения движения, то колесо бытия автоматически должно продолжать свое вращение, и ощущение _"Я есть"_ продолжается, а с ним продолжается и вся груда страданий.
Таким образом, появление нама-рупы (в т.ч. мозга) Алекса объясняется появлением в утробе сознания, которое в свою очередь обусловлено каммой прошлой жизни. Нама-рупа обуславливает появление шести чувственных опор. Из шести чувственных опор как условия возникает контакт, далее появляется чувствование, жажда. Жизнь  ("бхава") расцветает, человек в этот период начинает жить более интенсивно, все глубже погружается в вихрь бытия, охватывается мраком заблуждения, а этим укрепляет в себе энергию к бытию. Кроме того, своими поступками (каммой) он создает в себе определенный характер. В момент смерти сознательная жизнь опять обрывается, а далее под влиянием накопившейся энергии к новому бытию и установившейся тенденции к определенной форме вновь наступает тот же самый процесс рождения, жизни и смерти.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> К сожалению даже в суттах есть много таких странностей... И перерождение как скелет, и как летающий кусок мяса которые клюют вороны, и другие птицы... Почитайте СН19...


Которого обычные смертные не видят. Сиддхи разовьёте когда, тогда и утверждайте о "странностях" ,)

----------


## AlexТ

> Которого обычные смертные не видят. Сиддхи разовьёте когда, тогда и утверждайте о "странностях" ,)


А как это отличить от галлюцинации?

----------


## Zom

> А как это отличить от галлюцинации?


Как как - берёте и проверяете. Раз сиддхи есть, можете, к примеру, пройти сквозь стену. Если не прошлось - значит глюк. Если прошлось - значит не глюк ,) Ну и т.д.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как как - берёте и проверяете. Раз сиддхи есть, можете, к примеру, пройти сквозь стену. Если не прошлось - значит глюк. Если прошлось - значит не глюк ,) Ну и т.д.


Были ли зафиксированы и научно проверены такие сверх способности (_проходить через стены_)?  Или это всё "_услышал от бабушки которая услышала это 50 лет назад от Гималайского монаха который видел что его мастер делал 20 лет назад..._"

В каких научных журналах такое писалось?

----------


## Won Soeng

Если нет правильного различения дхарм то и нет разницы: метафора или нет. Зачем фантазировать?

----------

Монферран (30.08.2019)

----------


## Zom

> Были ли зафиксированы и научно проверены такие сверх способности


Теми кто их развил и реализовал, теми и были зафиксированы и подтверждены лично для себя самостоятельно. Как и просветление, собственно ,)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А уж в это--остаётся верить...

----------


## Zom

> А уж в это--остаётся верить...


Да мы по жизни много во что верим - какие проблемы... ,)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да мы по жизни много во что верим - какие проблемы... ,)


Не все верования равны.  Одно дело верить в то что 2+2 = 4.   Другое дело верить в то что плоская земля стоит на 4 гигантских слонах которые стоят на ките который плавает в мировом океане.  Или то что есть жизнь как летающий невидимый кусок мяса который пожирается воронами (_и я думаю сам разростает так что муки длятся столетиями_).

----------


## Zom

А какие-нить бедуины в африке вам, например, тоже у виска покрутят, если вы им допустим про полёты в космос станете рассказывать ,) И что теперь?

----------


## AlexТ

> А какие-нить бедуины в африке вам, например, тоже у виска покрутят, если вы им допустим про полёты в космос станете рассказывать ,) И что теперь?


Есть научные факты. И даже многие вещи даны нам в опыте. Вы летали на самолете? Об купол не ударились? С конца земли не слетели? 
Для вас бедуины в Африке авторитет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да мы по жизни много во что верим - какие проблемы... ,)


Для верунов-то проблем в этом никаких.

----------


## Zom

> Для вас бедуины в Африке авторитет?


Я как бы об уровне ваших знаний. Вы знаете о мире на самом деле не больше чем бедуин в африке..

----------


## AlexТ

> Я как бы об уровне ваших знаний. Вы знаете о мире на самом деле не больше чем бедуин в африке..


Как это? Я летал на самолете. С земли не упал и об купол не ударился. Я знаю о многих законах физики, знает ли Бедуин? Умеют ли они использовать компьютер?

Говорить "_Вы знаете мало. Поэтому такоето утверждение верно_" это  "argument from ignorance fallacy".

----------


## Zom

Я о том, что у вас нет никаких оснований утверждать, что различные, как вам кажется, нереальные вещи в суттах, являются ложью - аналогично тому, как у бедуина нет оснований (кроме своего неверия и невежества, как и ограниченности собственного опыта и знаний) утверждать, что полёты на Луну невозможны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Этот мир и есть одна из галлюцинаций. Не нужно очаровываться миром чувств

----------

Монферран (30.08.2019)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я о том, что у вас нет никаких оснований утверждать, что различные, как вам кажется, нереальные вещи в суттах, являются ложью - аналогично тому, как у бедуина нет оснований (кроме своего неверия и невежества, как и ограниченности собственного опыта и знаний) утверждать, что полёты на Луну невозможны.


Так и религиозный Христианин может сказать. Я не верю в Христианство и поэтому "_Алекс, вы многое чего не знаете, верь в Святое Писание. Оно же Святое!_" тип аргумента меня не убеждает.

----------

Alex (14.08.2012), Дмитрий С (15.08.2012)

----------


## Alex

Вы знаете, последние несколько страниц у меня стойкое ощущение дежавю. Вот словно когда-то, совсем недавно Зом мне говорил то же самое. Напряг память — и точно, буквально пару недель назад случился разговор: только это не Зом был, а мусульманин-салафит (ультрафундаменталист).
"У тебя, брат, слабая вера; вот если ты уверуешь в Аллаха, то и увидишь, как на ладони, всю Его неизреченную божественную мудрость. Ты просто сейчас многого не понимаешь, а потому священный Коран кажется тебе нелепицей. На самом деле духовные люди, которые не чета нам с тобой, видят его скрытый смысл и на своем опыте несомненно убедились, что все, сказанное там, до последней буквы - истина. А сколько научных открытий предсказано в Книге! Значит, и все остальное там тоже верно, просто ученые своим ограниченным умом не могут постичь замысел Творца, который открывается только шраддхой... ой, прошу прощения, верой!". Ну и так далее.

----------

Chong_Kwan (14.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (14.08.2012), Дмитрий С (15.08.2012), Кузьмич (14.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

Я не об "уверовании", а об ограниченности знаний и опыта. Когда они ограничены (а не безграничны), как можно утверждать, что нечто запредельное этому ограниченному знанию и опыту не существует?

ЗЫ: Ну а раз уж теизм приплели - то, кстати, наука в принципе не может доказать, что бог есть или что его нет ,) Известная тема, кстати говоря.

----------


## Alex

Так разве я спорю? Я же уже говорил в другой теме: важно различать наших и не наших. Когда буддисты ссылаются на нечто, запредельное ограниченному опыту - это шраддха, когда тиртхики - это религиозная слепая вера.

----------

Wyrd (14.08.2012), Дмитрий С (15.08.2012), Кунсанг (18.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Когда буддисты ссылаются на нечто, запредельное ограниченному опыту - это шраддха, когда тиртхики - это религиозная слепая вера.


Не знаю, это не ко мне, я такого не утверждал вовсе. Я наоборот всегда говорил что качество веры - это голое психическое свойство ума довериться непроверенной информации. Вот и всё. Она есть даже у не религиозных людей, и подчас даже очень сильная, когда человек верит всему подряд. А есть и такие люди, у которых качество веры очень слабое, он всегда скептик в любых вопросах, возможно даже в мелочных и бытовых.

----------


## sergey

Вообще-то в отношении веры у науки и буддизма есть сходство. В физике для изучения разных тонких явлений используются приборы, часто сложные, бывает - очень дорогие, бывает - уникальные. У кого есть доступ к такому прибору - те эксперимент проводит, получают результаты, как-то их интерпретируют, а остальные верят им на слово. К тому же и сама физика на серьезном уровне не всем доступна - требуется специальное образование и некий минимум способностей. Широкой публике ученые преподносят некие выводы, изложенные в популярной форме. И люди верят им.
Есть конечно определенная процедура для повышения (или обеспечения) достоверности - обычно подробно описываются условия опытов - какие были приборы, как было все сконфигурировано, как проводились измерения, какие были параметры и т.д. Но если у вас такого прибора нет (например коллайдера), то вы опыт и не проведете.
В буддизме таким тонким прибором является сам человек. И подразумевается, как я понимаю учение, что человек сам изменяется, преображается в ходе следования по пути. Например кто-то не мог входить в джханы, а потом, через 20 лет монашества, смог. Также говорится, что ум бывает омрачен различными омрачениями, но в результате следования пути можно оставить омрачения. И тогда:



> Так с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к ...
> (Сутта о плодах отшельничества, ДН2)


Соответственно если человек например может входить в джханы, то у него, фигурально выражаясь, есть прибор (он сам является этим прибором) для изучения некоторых явлений, а у кого такого прибора нет, тому это недоступно. Он может не верить первому, а может поверить. И может попробовать тоже обзавестись таким прибором и проверить самостоятельно - т.е. пройти благородным восьмеричным путем.)

И потом, это уже обсуждалось, не хочу подробно обсуждать, но для доверия тому или иному человеку, в тех или иных отношениях, есть разные основания.

----------

Bob (16.08.2012), Ittosai (14.08.2012), Zom (14.08.2012), Леонид Ш (14.08.2012), Сергей Ч (14.08.2012), Федор Ф (15.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я не об "уверовании", а об ограниченности знаний и опыта. Когда они ограничены (а не безграничны), как можно утверждать, что нечто запредельное этому ограниченному знанию и опыту не существует?
> 
> ЗЫ: Ну а раз уж теизм приплели - то, кстати, наука в принципе не может доказать, что бог есть или что его нет ,) Известная тема, кстати говоря.



Да. Наука бессильна против аргумента "_Бог хочет испытать нашу веру в него. Поэтому он клал скелеты динозавров в землю. Поэтому он даёт факты которые опровергают его существование_."    У некоторых "прогрессивных" верующих может быть такой ответ.

Если бы я был такой хорош в самадхи как Аджхан Брахм и мог входить в его тип джхан... То можно было бы хорошо жить как монах и такие вопросы мало бы интересовали меня...  

Я полностью согласен что джханы это самый высший кайф на земле. Но вся проблема в достижении, мастерстве их...

----------


## Zom

> Если бы я был такой хорош в самадхи как Аджхан Брахм и мог входить в его тип джхан... То можно было бы хорошо жить как монах и такие вопросы мало бы интересовали меня...Я полностью согласен что джханы это самый высший кайф на земле. Но вся проблема в достижении, мастерстве их... Если бы я был такой хорош в самадхи как Аджхан Брахм и мог входить в его тип джхан... То можно было бы хорошо жить как монах и такие вопросы мало бы интересовали меня...


Так вы и не достигните их никогда - потому что упорно и интенсивно взращиваете 5-ую помеху, которая не позволяет развить самадхи.

----------


## AlexТ

> Так вы и не достигните их никогда - потому что упорно и интенсивно взращиваете 5-ую помеху, которая не позволяет развить самадхи.


Пока большая проблема это здоровье. Если бы я мог хорошо медитировать то зачем развивать 5ю помеху? 

Далее. Может быть я исследую Дхамму?

Что, нельзя задавать трудные вопросы о некоторых аспектах учения?

----------

Дмитрий С (15.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если бы я мог хорошо медитировать то зачем развивать 5ю помеху?


Вне зависимости от того, занимаешься медитацией или нет - развитие помех дело неблагое для прогресса в Пути. 
Не даром Будда называет их "ослабителями мудрости".




> Далее. Может быть я исследую Дхамму?
> Что, нельзя задавать трудные вопросы о некоторых аспектах учения?


Одно дело исследовать Дхамму, другое дело - выискивать для себя аргументы, которые заставляют в Дхамме сомневаться. Это не что иное как сотворение 5-ой помехи, то есть неправильная практика.

----------

Федор Ф (15.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Одно дело исследовать Дхамму, другое дело - выискивать для себя аргументы, которые заставляют в Дхамме сомневаться. Это не что иное как сотворение 5-ой помехи, то есть неправильная практика.


А что делать если я не согласен с некоторыми пунктами по таким то причинам которые я написал в этом топике? 
Обманывать себя думая что проблем нет и что я согласен с ними?

----------

Дмитрий С (15.08.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> А что делать если я не согласен с некоторыми пунктами по таким то причинам которые я написал в этом топике? 
> Обманывать себя думая что проблем нет и что я согласен с ними?


Если у вас такой острый и пристрастный ум, то обмануть себя не получится. Лучший выход - больше времени уделять практике созерцания. Джхановые факторы (витарка, вичара, etc.) являются лучшими противоядиями от помех. Постепенно возрастет мудрость, углубится понимание и вы сможете преодолеть сомнения.

----------

AlexТ (15.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (15.08.2012), Дмитрий С (15.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я… всегда говорил что качество веры - это голое психическое свойство ума довериться непроверенной информации. Вот и всё. Она есть даже у не религиозных людей, и подчас даже очень сильная, когда человек верит всему подряд. А есть и такие люди, у которых качество веры очень слабое, он всегда скептик в любых вопросах, возможно даже в мелочных и бытовых.


А вот Буддхагхоса считал по-другому:



> - Разве приверженцы других учений(ditthigatika) не верят (saddahanti) своим учителям?
> - Верят. Но это не саддха, а всего лишь согласие с их словами (всего лишь принятие их слов). По сути, это просто диттхи без проверки (без исследования).
> 
> Kiṃ pana diṭṭhigatikā attano attano satthārānaṃ na saddahantīti? Saddahanti. Sā pana saddhā nāma na hoti, vacanasampaṭicchanamattamevetaṃ. Atthato anupaparikkhā vā hoti, diṭṭhi vā.
> 
> [цитата из Аттхасалини]

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Во время практики успокоения, стабилизации, объединения и направления ума любые надежды и ожидания (в том числе об исполнении принятого на веру) - лишь помеха. Полезна та вера, которая помогает освобождению от предвзятости, от убежденности, от уверенности, которая взращивает внимательность и беспристрастность. 

Поэтому, к примеру, нелепо избавляться от этернализма нигилизмом, нигилизм - лишь форма борьбы, идея, привязанность к новым ожиданиям и надеждам. 

Срединный путь избавляет и от этернализма и от нигилизма. Срединный путь - значит никаких надежд, никаких ожиданий, никаких страхов, никаких тревог. Что бы ни случалось - нет цепляния, нет удержания, нет избегания, нет упускания, нет игнорирования. 

Просто наблюдайте возникновение и прекращение и нигилизм прекратится.

----------

Монферран (30.08.2019), Федор Ф (17.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что делать если я не согласен с некоторыми пунктами по таким то причинам которые я написал в этом топике? 
> Обманывать себя думая что проблем нет и что я согласен с ними?


Не фиксируйтесь на ожиданиях и надеждах "как оно должно быть на самом деле". Отпустите убежденность в чем бы то ни было и просто наблюдайте, просто отмечайте, возникло это, прекратилось это. 
Ни древняя, ни современная наука и философия ничуть не полезны в практике внимательности. Практика Буддизма - это уединение от мира, от мирских страстей и влечений. Разумеется, в миру практика Буддизма в лучшем случае - запредельна (мирским целям и задачам). Буддийская практика может приводить к успеху в мирской жизни, а может и к неудачам. Не нужно за это держаться. 

Буддийские философия и космология полезны для прогресса в Буддийской практике, и, по хорошему, не имеют отношения к мирским целям, задачам, учениям, взглядам. 

Можно просто не противоставлять культурные и общественные взгляды разных народов и эпох. Это культурное наследие, имеющее к буддизму исключительно культурное отношение.
Практика буддизма свободна и от культуры и от науки. Но для того, чтобы узнать о буддизме, чтобы познакомиться с ним, чтобы получить шанс услышать дхарму, нужны и культура, и ритуалы. Поэтому Буддизм - так же и религия.

Есть разные взгляды на мир. Кто-то увлечен научными взглядами, кто-то увлечен духовными, кто-то бытовыми. Никто не лучше и не хуже. Просто объяснения того, как практиковать постижение ума будет различаться. Еще больше будет различаться объяснение того, зачем практиковать постижение ума. Не стоит сравнивать привязанности и увлечения. Такое сравнение может приводить к насмешливости и высокомерию. И совершенно не защищает от ошибок и невежества.

----------

Alekk (17.08.2012), Pyro (17.08.2012), Монферран (30.08.2019), Федор Ф (17.08.2012)

----------

